#ubuntustudio 2010-12-27
<virtu> http://cgi.ebay.com/HOSA-CPR-415G-PROFESSIONAL-DUAL-GOLD-RCA-1-4-15FT-/250725300560?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a60647950#ht_1336wt_1138
<virtu> hi 4 all
<virtu> merry christmas and happy new year folks
<virtu> by the way... the link above is for a rca to 1/4 cable... for 18U$... good deal?
<virtu> hi
<Ool> hi all just to know if exist an  ubuntustudio liveCD to show it quickly ?
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-28
<Fezzler> Does the CD/DVD burner program that comes with Ubuntu burn iso files/images?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> brasero right?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> right when you launch it
<holstein> burn image
<holstein> Fezzler: ^^
<ailo> I just had a problem with mounting/unmounting iso's with brasero. Made it impossible to burn a cd. Seems that mounting/unmounting iso's and usb sticks have changed a bit...
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> ailo: sounds like a bug
<ailo> holstein: yes
<holstein> i have seen brasero not able to eject the burned disc
<ailo> It happens
<ailo> Also,  not unmounting an iso might cause brasero not to be able to burn a cd
<ailo> I mean, Ubuntu not unmounting an iso properly, might cause brasero not to be able to burn a cd
<ailo> Something to do with cache
<holstein> interesting
<holstein> ailo: did you find a bug report to add to?
<ailo> Didn't put my time into into it, thinking perhaps this one was one of the "common" ones.
<holstein> you on 11.04 already?
<ailo> Not with this
<holstein> i havnet spent much time in 10.10 or 11.04
<ailo> Perhaps I've spent too little time with 10.04?
<holstein> hehe
<ailo> Heck, it's not like Ubuntu is recommending the LTS anymore...
<ailo> There's the "old style Desktop" with Gnome and KDE, but now we're moving on to new terrain with new hardware (Mobile interfaces).
<holstein> i really like whats going on with unity
<holstein> i was on the fence
<holstein> and im still not sure how it will be for someone transitioning from windows
<holstein> but it looks great
<holstein> and that really doesnt need to be the goal of ubuntu... easy to transition from windows
<holstein> it just kinda happened that way
<holstein> i think its great that ubuntu will soon just look like ubuntu really
<ailo> For the first time it seems a Linux based system is doing something innovative, which might even change things on a "mainstream" level. It would be great if it leads to open more open standards, anyway.
<ailo> ...or we'll be all using Debian soon :)
<holstein> lol
<Fezzler> didn't work
<Fezzler> Just copied the iso file to the CD
<holstein> you have to choose the 'burn image' option
<holstein> the one at the bottom
<Fezzler> ok - dummies guide.  #1.  Downloaded file is on my desktop
<holstein> OK
<holstein> the whatever.iso
<Fezzler> It is Windows Vista 32-bit Repair Disc.torrent
<holstein> wheres the .iso?
<Fezzler> http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
<holstein> you'll need to use something like transmission
<holstein> to DL the .iso using the .torrent file
<holstein> assuming its being seeded
<Fezzler> Download and run µTorrent.
<Fezzler> ?
<Fezzler> I have Transmission on my system, will that work instead?
<ailo> Yes
<Fezzler> So what to I do, start Transmission?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and add that .torrent you DL'd
<holstein> answer some questions
<Fezzler> Hey guys, I'm not that smart with this new social media stuff.  Does torrent = stolen?
<holstein> like where you want it to be DL'd
<holstein> Fezzler: not necessarily
<holstein> torrents are just a way to DL things
<ailo> Just a few basic questions: Are you using Ubuntu now? Is Windows on the same computer?
<holstein> people use torrents to do illegal things
<Fezzler> two different PCs next to each other
<ailo> ok
<ailo> What's wrong with the Windows PC?
 * holstein wonders what a windows repair disc is
<holstein> you pretty much have the installer disc
<Fezzler> transmission is working
<Fezzler> Vista PC C: drive was flakey
<ailo> Windows PC's usually have the installer software on the harddisk, meaning: you have to start the computer with an option (F2, F10) to get into the reinstall option.
<holstein> yeah
<ailo> The F* might be something else for you..
<holstein> since vista for sure
<holstein> even XP
<ailo> By F* I of course mean something like F1, F2, F3 or something like that
<holstein> Fezzler: which are you trying to get?
<holstein> OH 32bit vista...
<holstein> that one is coming in OK for me
<holstein> hmm....
<holstein> wonder what im DLing ;)
<ailo> It's hard to believe somethings as good as Ubuntu are not stolen :)
<holstein> AH
<holstein> im reading
<holstein> you cant install win7 or vista with these
<holstein> they are actually repair discs
<holstein> handy
<ailo> There's an option to create them on MS website, but when it comes to outside of MS, who knows what it does? http://windows.microsoft.com/en-XM/windows7/Create-a-system-repair-disc
<holstein> Fezzler: how is it going?
<holstein> looks like im about 3 minutes from having it
<Fezzler> ISO is downloaded
<holstein> AH
<holstein> there you go :)
<Fezzler> So now I start CD/DVD Creator?
<holstein> brasero
<Fezzler> My first torrent!
<holstein> good for you
<holstein> looks like a nice and legal one too
<Fezzler> It down loaded a second one I must have tried to get once
<Fezzler> A book
<Fezzler> Home Recording for Musicians for Dummies  :)
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i just got a nice pdf for registering at linuxtracker.org earlier
<Fezzler> I own the print book too
<Fezzler> For beginners, the Dummy guitar and recording books are quite good
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i just hung out at the studio and asked questions :)
<Fezzler> Ok #2 - Start CD/DVD Creators
<Fezzler> Now what
<holstein> right
<holstein> click on the last option there
<Fezzler> When I open the program
<holstein> 'burn image'
<holstein> open brasero
<ailo> When you put the CD in and get the option to open CD/DVD creator, just disregard it. Close everything down and go to "Applications > Sound & Video > Brasero Disc Burner"
<holstein> im really liking the transmission web interface
<Fezzler> brasero magic!  I burned my first ISO
<ailo> me too, tried it on my own server. Nice to be able to do stuff from away from home
<holstein> ailo: did you run in on something without X ?
<holstein> im running it on a xubuntu install right now
<ailo> yes, debian server, apache
<ailo> no gnome
<holstein> but i would like to run it on my server box soon
<Fezzler> Hey dudes, I really messed up my normally smooth Ubuntu PC too. (Too much time on hand during vacation)
<holstein> Fezzler: :/
<holstein> how so?
<Fezzler> ok
<holstein> did you drop it in the hot tub?
<Fezzler> Not sure what : / means
<Fezzler> Does that mean you ar talking too much?
<holstein> :)
<holstein> is happy
<holstein> :/ is kinda sad
<holstein> for you
<Fezzler> It looked like  : /   Zip it
<holstein> borking your box
<holstein> prolly should be :(
<holstein> anyways, that sux that you've messed it up somehow
<Fezzler> Well, ever since upgrade to Lucid my You Tube Videos only run at 240dpi
<Fezzler> And my audio was not working.
<holstein> so your audio is cool now?
<Fezzler> So I installed some pulse audio stuff from Synaptic and and stuff
<Fezzler> I got my Alsa audio back but video still 240dpi
<ailo> Audo not working, do you have a pci audio card or built-in?
<holstein> used to be, you could select the quality in youtube
<Fezzler> But the my jackd set up (I have RT kernel) was not working.
<holstein> but, i would look into the graphics driver
<Fezzler> So I figured I downloaded so much crap I'd start from zero.
<holstein> sometimes* you can have a bad time with graphics driver
<holstein> and the RT kernel
<Fezzler> I deleted via Synaptic ANYTHING that references Pulse audio or Jackd
<holstein> if this is not a production audio box
<holstein> you might want to try 10.10
<Fezzler> When I rebooted, my desktop was gone and my user login just cycled
<holstein> or wait for 11.04
<Fezzler> So, I reinstalled my desktop
<holstein> Fezzler: you wiped it
<holstein> and reinstalled what?
<holstein> 10.04?
<holstein> ubuntu studio?
<Fezzler> But now my OS is VERY sluggish and I still have all the same problem I started with
<ailo> Fezzler: On Ubuntu you'll propably be happiest with Pulseaudio, if it works.
<holstein> yeah, pulse is the way to go
<holstein> unless something is broken
<holstein> its kinda what everything 'expects'
<Fezzler> By sluggish I mean click on file folders, long delay, my browsers page switching delays
<holstein> Fezzler: i would run a generic kernel
<holstein> try sorting out the graphics driver
<holstein> nvidia?
<holstein> maybe you can try the proprietary drivers
<holstein> get everything rockin and rollin
<Fezzler> But holstein man, you were the one who encouraged me to install RT, zap pulse and we did some magic that got me really great jackd performance with Ardour
<holstein> then, move on to a different kernel if you need
<ailo> sluggish could be anything. For me it is almost always because of flashplayer.
<holstein> Fezzler: i didnt say 'zap pulse'
<Fezzler> nvidia
<Fezzler> holstein:  Ha
<Fezzler> Sorry.
<ailo> Flashplayer seems to cache stuff on ram...
<Fezzler> You are a good man!
<holstein> :)
<Fezzler> So what do I do
<holstein> i would look into the graphics driver
<Fezzler> help me work some command line magic and whip this beast back into shape
<holstein> with a gerneric kernel running
<holstein> get that solid
<holstein> and go from there
<holstein> you probably dont need an RT kernel
<holstein> and the gerneric kernel is getting better all the time
<Fezzler> I have the driver for my board but for some reason (the RT kernal) it will not install
<holstein> thats plausible
<holstein> Fezzler: what are you planning on doing with JACK ?
<holstein> realtime effects and playing software synths is really what *requires* lower latency
<holstein> i usually suggest trying the generic one
<Fezzler> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run
<holstein> then moving up
<Fezzler> That is the driver that worked best with my PC until lucid
<holstein> Fezzler: you should get a prompt
<holstein> go to...
<Fezzler> Holstein.  All I want to do is record some midi and guitar with Ardour
<holstein> system - administration- additional drivers
<holstein> and see if the proprietary nvidia is listed there
<holstein> Fezzler: i dont think you *need* an RT kernel
<Fezzler> I don't care if it is Pulse, Alsa, OGG, Jackd, Core whatever.  As long as I can track and burn MP3 via LAME
<holstein> *export mp3?
<Fezzler> I listen to too many people.  Bunch of jackd fan boys told me the RT is best for low latency I think
<ailo> Fezzler: please try the nvidia stuff included in Ubuntu. They usually work better in my experience.
<holstein> you wouldnt want to burn mp3's necessarily
<Fezzler> Render MP3  :)
<holstein> AH
<holstein> Fezzler: and that is still true
<holstein> but if you dont need the crazy low latency
<holstein> the generic kernel is do-able
<holstein> and more friendly for your needs all around i bet
<Fezzler> I have the nvidia-173 on my system
<holstein> Fezzler: its installed already?
<Fezzler> It works but I can't seem to get compiz stuff to work now either.  I had it with 173 but screwed that up too
<ailo> Fezzler: just go with the "recommeded" option when you get the "additional drivers option".
<Fezzler> :)  Maybe I should have linux - I can never leave it alone!
<holstein> nah, you gotta mess with it
<ailo> What nvidia card do you have?
<holstein> thats how you learn :)
<Fezzler> So should I bother to "back out" the RT kernel?
<Fezzler> I mean, is it hurting me?  And why is my browser, apps and folder switching getting "stuck" or delayed?
<Fezzler> ailo>> GeoForce FX 5500 APG
<ailo> What kind of system do you have? P4?
<Fezzler> ailo>> or AGP - whatever that old graphics slot was called
<ailo> How much ram?
<Fezzler> 768?
<Fezzler> Oh, on the GeoForce
<Fezzler> 128
<ailo> No, on the system itself. Is it Pentium 4, Celeron,  AMD... what type
<ailo> How much RAM memory do you have?
<ailo> If you have 512MB of RAM or less, you might have performance problems
<Fezzler> 768 on my "Frankenstein", let-learn-what-this-linux-is-all-about, Goodwill, AMD Athlon K6-266
<Fezzler> And I have to tell you, even Lucid is fast on this old hack
<Fezzler> I got 768 ram
<holstein> you can just boot the generic kernel
<ailo> The K6 is an old one.
<holstein> you didnt uninstall it i bet
<Fezzler> Holstein - doesn't Ardour require Jackd?
<holstein> maybe not
<holstein> but you wouldnt want to use it without it
<ailo> But the graphic card should do
<holstein> i have several different kernels on my EEE
<holstein> and i just choose at boot which i want
<Fezzler> yea, the graphics card I bet helps this old dog.  I bet an old soundblaster card would too.  Get as much off the CPU as possib;le
<holstein> Fezzler: OH
<holstein> i took a picture the other day
<holstein> of a stack of SB cards here at a goodwill
<Fezzler> OH - Ohio?
<Fezzler> Great song
<ailo> Perhaps the CPU is the problem? But you say you had good results before?
<Fezzler> Goodwill in Charlotte?
<Fezzler> ComputerWorks?
<holstein> the one here actuall
<holstein> y
<holstein> but i saw some there too
<Fezzler> Last time I went there they had none and I hear Ubutunu does well with sound blasters
<holstein> i guess
<holstein> if your on an internal card
<Fezzler> Great results
<holstein> id say, boot the gerneric kernel
<holstein> hunker down
<holstein> and hope for the best
<Fezzler> I am so glad I learned Ubuntu - when my Vista HD was dying a little Samba and I off-loaded all my iTunes and I'm looking forward to restoring them
<ailo> I've ran different low-latency linux based systems on Pentium 3 and early AMD sempron with good results. Haven't bothered with graphics though.
<Fezzler> So what is the deal with only getting 240dpi in You Tube?
<Fezzler> I mean, I get 340, 720 but then the audio and video are out of sync.  All worked in Gutsy, Hardy, Intrepid, Jaunty, K?
<ailo> Fezzler: CPU, most propably, since graphic cards don't seem to do much good with flashplayer
<ailo> At least on Linux
<holstein> yeah, i see stuff like that with my VIA chip
<holstein> and the EEE too if its bogged down too much
<ailo> html5 is an option, though. Don't know what that will do for you. Try www.youtube.com/html5
<holstein> so far, its been an improvement for me
<Fezzler> holstein>> do you use Ardour and Jackd?  What do you track with?
<ailo> Fezzler: Interesting that it used to work for you, but not now. Can't get good performance myself on Geforce3
<holstein> Fezzler: you mean interface?
<Fezzler> Should I do a fresh install of just the Audio portion of UbuntuStudio?
<Fezzler> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.19-pkg1.run  <-  ran best with this
<ailo> Hope I'm not misunderstanding, but the audio porion won't have any effect on Youtube or any other flashplayer type of thing.
<holstein> you could try http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=60483
<holstein> something more light-weight than gnome
<ailo> Fezzler: Do you find better performancew with the NVIDIA-Linux... driver than the one included in the distro?
<Fezzler> I did
<Fezzler> and compiz worked without elaborate edits to config settings and files I can never remember
<ailo> Good to know. I should try it myself!
<Fezzler> No compiz now  :/
<holstein> lol
<holstein> compiz on a K6
<holstein> i had one of those, and i was glad to just see a desktop
<holstein> after a couple minutes
<ailo> Considering the amount of data processed by those processors, one wonders why we need these new one's..
<holstein> true
<ailo> A lot of dead calculation
<holstein> i do alright on my EEE
<holstein> almost always plenty for what i need
<ailo> Can't get low latency on mine
<ailo> Otherwise I'd consider it for live use
<holstein> the EEE?
<ailo> Yes
<holstein> i dont think i can get much under 20
<ailo> That seems to be the same for me
<ailo> I think I need 10 ms. Need to do tests to make sure
<Fezzler> any idea how to trouble shoot my huge delay in folder activity and browser and app switching?
<Fezzler> It all worked before
<ailo> Nautilus?
<Fezzler> holstein>> yea, what do you record with? Which DAW?  Jackd?
<Fezzler> Worked with Lucid before I zapped my desktop and had to reinstall it
<Fezzler> remember, I went to Synapic and deleted any app or file that mentioned pulse or jacks
<Fezzler> Ubuntu no like that!
<ailo> With the AMD K6 I would either try to hold on to old versions of a distro or try some really light weight distro. Just fooling around with Lubuntu and its' file-manager was an eye-opener
<Fezzler> too many distros for one lifetime
<holstein> i use ardour and JACK
<ailo> I also made my own file-manager with the audio program called "Pure Data". Nautilus could not compare in speed.
<holstein> ailo: nice :)
<holstein> PD is one of those things i hope i have time to learn someday
<ailo> Once you get hooked ;)
<Fezzler> So, pen in hand, next time I go to Goodwill looking for nice Ubuntu upgrade PC, what specs
<Fezzler> Remember, this is goodwill?
<holstein> i got a nice P4
<holstein> 2.2 or so
<holstein> for $10
<holstein> i had a gig or ram and a hard drive here already
<holstein> gotta be careful with the graphics though
<holstein> you just never know
<holstein> ive taken live CD's in that goodwill before
<ailo> I'd say that is safe too... 512MB minimum, 3GB for a newer AMD
<holstein> they dont care
<holstein> if you go for the "as-is" ones
<Fezzler> They also have prices too high
<ailo> I got a PC for around 200$, AMD X2, 3 GB RAM, exluding the hard drive though. Propably cheaper now.
<Fezzler> What they charge for memory and refurbished PC is a joke
<holstein> yeah, you have to refurbish it
<Fezzler> taking advantage of people if you ask me
<holstein> as long as they keep that cheap pile on the other shelf, i dont care
<ailo> Old hardware seems to be more expensive by the byte
<holstein> they gotta pay the techs i suppose
<holstein> ailo: i agree with that
<holstein> if you can come up with 300 bucks
<holstein> you can get a lot of computer
<Fezzler> and now they throw out all the good real old junk like tandy and commodore, etc
<Fezzler> shame
<ailo> Still got an Atari, modded, 1024/2048, but what the hell should I do with that other than sell it?
<Fezzler> well - one more beer for me then bed
<ailo> Fezzler: If we wait long enough, it won't be worth the dust it wieghs
<Fezzler> downloading 108 updates for Vista Factory recovery and it failed the first time
<Fezzler> worth is relative
<Fezzler> see ya gents
<Fezzler> gotto run
<ailo> Fezzler: Always!
<Fezzler> holstein>> I may hit ComputerWorks tomorrow
<Fezzler> thanks ailo
<holstein> i go everytime im in charlotte
<holstein> and i go to the one here every thursday
<Fezzler> fun stuff
<holstein> yup
<holstein> alrght... bedtime
<holstein> GN
<Fezzler> www.club100.org
<Fezzler> one of my other useless hobbies
<Fezzler> g nite
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-29
<verbalshadow_> does digi 002 work with ubuntu studio?
<TkCientista> somebody can help me with the virtual midi piano keyboards?
<TkCientista> Alguem pode me ensinar a instalar o vst
<TkCientista> ?
<holstein> hey TkCientista
<TkCientista> holstein fale amigo, tudo bom?
<holstein> your looking for info on soft-synths?
<TkCientista> holstein hi,
<TkCientista> holstein hi, are you ok?
<TkCientista> holstein I want to learn install the vst
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<TkCientista> in this site
<holstein> here are some tutorials a friend made
<TkCientista> have a good tuto?
<holstein> you can try #opensourcemusicians
<TkCientista> good
<TkCientista> guuy
<TkCientista> i will try
<holstein> TkCientista: is that spanish?
<holstein> language?
<TkCientista> i am from Brasil
<holstein> you could try #musix
<holstein> thats a similar distro to ubuntu
<TkCientista> hu...
<TkCientista> a distro made to muscians?
<holstein> like ubuntustudio
<holstein> but spanish speaking
<holstein> if thats helpful
<TkCientista> no portuguese
<holstein> you dont have to use the distro
<TkCientista> understand
<holstein> theres a guy from brazil that comes here often enough though :)
<TkCientista> dude, already back,
<TkCientista> i'm doing a soup for me,
<TkCientista> eeveryone here
<TkCientista> sleep
<TkCientista> and tired
<Kubuntiac> Anyone know if US uses JACK by default?
<ScottL> Kubuntiac, no, you will have to start it in order to use the JACK sound server, by default Pulse Audio is used
<Kubuntiac> k thx
<ScottL> although I typically use Pulse Audio for mundane tasks (listening to music, YouTube) and JACK for creating and recording my own music
<Kubuntiac> ScottL: I'm looking at setting up an install of US, solely for multimedia work
<Kubuntiac> so no need for pulse
<Kubuntiac> I just want to get rid of that ^*$%&^% latency in Kdenlive / Ardour
<Kubuntiac> Then I have Kubuntu for non production stuff
<ScottL> ah, you might also look at KXStudio (which is based on Ubuntu Studio) which only uses JACK I believe, he got rid of Pulse Audio
<ScottL> even comes as a LiveCD
<Kubuntiac> Nice. The thought of nixing pulse gives me a warm, fuzzy feeling....
<Kubuntiac> will look up kx
<Kubuntiac> thx!
<Kubuntiac> heh... looks like kxstudio *does* have pulse now from reading their site. They have JAck2 by default though and just route pulse through it, which I can live with. Just wish it was 10.10 based, not 10.04 as Kdenlive <0.78 is very buggy
<ScottL> Kubuntiac, go to #kxstudio and ask falktx to package a later version of Kdenlive, he's very accomodating
<Kubuntiac> ok, will do. Thanks again!
 * Blank__ is a fan of KX
<Blank__> yeah, i'd like to be using Kdenlive if it weren't so buggy
<Blank__> doesn't like dealing with my DV files >.<
<Kubuntiac> 0.7.8 seems more stable... but ever since 0.6.9 I've had unusable audio lag
<Blank__> oh...
<Kubuntiac> everything looks fine in Kdenlive, but the moment you render >.<
<Blank__> i wasn't even getting that far
<Blank__> I would drop the hour and a half DV file in, all is good until you play it a bit then it spazzes out
<Blank__> anyway, must sleep... talk later
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-30
<tanders12> anyone wanna help a noob get jack working?
<ailo> tanders12: what do you need?
<tanders12> trying to get FFADO and JACK running for the first time
<tanders12> jack fails to start when set to "firewire"
<ailo> What soundcard do you use?
<tanders12> Echo Audiofire 4
<ailo> Have you got it working on the same machine but with different OS?
<tanders12> I'm sure it's something super simple. Like I said, total noob
<tanders12> No I haven't tried that yet
<ailo> Sadly, I don't have any experience with firewire cards myself, so I can only help so much..
<ailo> which version of Ubuntu?
<tanders12> 10.10
<tanders12> i could post the jack error messages
<tanders12> 20:52:02.694 /usr/bin/jackd -t2000 -dfirewire -r44100 -p128 -n3 20:52:02.697 JACK was started with PID=4002. no message buffer overruns no message buffer overruns jackdmp 1.9.6 Copyright 2001-2005 Paul Davis and others. Copyright 2004-2010 Grame. jackdmp comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY This is free software, and you are welcome to redistribute it under certain conditions; see the file COPYING for details JACK server starti
<tanders12> Well that was useless...
<ailo> did you get jack to start with another card?
<ailo> using alsa, that is
<ailo> but, reading the message you pasted, there doesn't seem to be any error. Am I wrong?
<tanders12> Yeah it seems to start with alsa
<tanders12> It clipped my message that's why it didn't post the error
<ailo> ok
<tanders12> btw is there any way to keep jack from repeatedly trying to connect. The error keeps popping up and it's very annoying
<tanders12>   (ffado.cpp)[  92] ffado_streaming_init: libffado 2.999.0- built Aug 11 2010 00:12:04 firewire ERR: FFADO: Error creating virtual device Cannot attach audio driver JackServer::Open() failed with -1 no message buffer overruns Failed to start server
<ailo> Have you tried this on Ubuntu 10.04? You could try installing jackd1. Do: sudo apt-get install jackd1. This will replace jackd2
<ailo> Or just look up jackd1 in synaptic manager, check it and apply.
<tanders12> Haven't tried it in 10.04. What's the difference between jackd1 and jackd2?
<ailo> I don't know all the specifics, but jackd2 supports multiple cpu's. There may not be any benefit to use jackd2, so jackd1 should be fine.
<ailo> Also, there may be a problem with your version of ffado, but to find out if that is true I would contact the people over at ffado.
<tanders12> k I think I'll try it in windows first. I bought the interface used so that's prolly a good place to start. thanks for your help tho
<ailo> ok, good luck.
<ScottL> tanders12, are you starting jack by the command line?  you might also try qjackctl
<ScottL> you can also look at messages from qjackctl via the messages button and see all output
<ScottL> but you might also configure it and choose "verbose messages"
<tanders12> scott i am using qjackctl
<tanders12> is there an easy way for me to post the error messages here?
<ailo> Another thing that might be worth trying is increase the Frame/Period to at least 1024.
<tanders12> Tried that, still no go. I've confirmed that JACK seems to work great through ALSA. Tried routing an mp3 from Audacious to Audacity. Worked flawlessly. Very slick. I'm really thinking this is an FFADO issue, possibly having to do with the new Juju firewire stack
<ailo> I read something about that Juju... A guy testing Ubuntu 11.04 uses the same device seemingly without problems
<ailo> tanders12 A simple solution could be to use an older distro.
<tanders12> I really prefer to use the newest stuff if possible. I'll get it eventually. I'm a tweak by nature, I enjoy fixing things that are broke and being on the bleeding edge :)
<holstein> tanders12: you still around?
<holstein> did you get it running?
<tanders12> nope
<holstein> lemme look at the ffado comatibility list
<holstein> AH
<holstein> says your good
<holstein> tanders12: open a terminal
<holstein> and run
<holstein> sudo qjackctl
<holstein> set...
<holstein> 44100
<OldBlue> holstein> hey dude
<holstein> frames/period 512
<OldBlue> Fezzler here, trying our new iRC client and I am lost  :)
<holstein> periods/buffer 3
<holstein> make sure you have firewire as the driver
<holstein> not freebob (for now)
<holstein> tanders12: and try starting it
<OldBlue> Some reason, kicked me to alternative ID
<holstein> OldBlue: o?
<holstein> o/
<holstein> *
<holstein> hello :)
<holstein> OldBlue: what client are you trying?
<OldBlue> holstein> mIRC
<tanders12> ok it started that time
<holstein> tanders12: cool
<holstein> so close it
<holstein> and lets go back to the terminal
<tanders12> k
<holstein> and do a couple things
<holstein> check and make sure you are in the audio and video group
<holstein> sudo adduser tanders12 audio
<holstein> and sudo adduser tanders12 video
<tanders12> done
<holstein> i guess you could to sudo adduser tanders12 audio && adduser video
<tanders12> was alread in audio
<tanders12> added to video
<holstein> something like that
<holstein> OK
<holstein> lemme get another link for you...
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<holstein> about half way down the page
<holstein> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat)
<holstein> ^^ after that heading
<tanders12> read that about half an hour ago
<holstein> echo 'KERNEL=="raw1394", GROUP="video", MODE="0664"' |
<holstein> sudo tee /etc/udev/rules.d/50-raw1394.rules
<holstein> && sudo restart udev
<tanders12> one sec
<OldBlue> holstein> got my Vista box going again.  there's 4 days I'll never get bck!  :)
<holstein> and you may need to logout and back in
<holstein> i usually just restart to be sure ;)
<holstein> OldBlue: OH the vista restore discs did the trick eh?
<holstein> thats cool
<holstein> i torrented those
<OldBlue> holstein> I'll be embarrassed to tell people what I did on my holiday.  Maybe I'll just say, "I spent a  lot of time in India!"
<holstein> i dont have any restore or repair discs for vista or win7
<holstein> seems like those are nice ad legal helpful tools to have around
<holstein> for family members that have vista and win7
<OldBlue> holstein> you do now.  What the heck is the irc command to get my normal ID back? "/" what
 * holstein crosses fingers for tanders1 :)
<holstein> try it now
<holstein> as normal user
<holstein> with those settings
<tanders1> k here we go
<holstein> if it starts as root
<holstein> then you know you *can* make it work
<holstein> its usually permissions
<OldBlue> holstein> Now I'm old school.  Been using computer a long time.  Never had a modern hard drive go out on me before.
<holstein> thats how i get my firepod to 'give up the funk'
<ailo> so, the firewire stuff need to belong to the Video group?
<holstein> OldBlue: hehe
<OldBlue> holstein> they die quietly and partially  :)
<holstein> ive had plenty die
<holstein> ailo: i was told that had changed
<holstein> but i'll believe it when it runs for me
<holstein> without adding myself to that group
<OldBlue> holstein> My daughter says, "Dad, will we need to freeze this one to get the files off?"  Ever do that trick?
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> hasnt worked for me
<OldBlue> holstein> It works!
<holstein> but the cases i have that are totally dead are quite extreme
<OldBlue> holstein> It worked like a charm on a failing scsi drive in my kids' iMac
<holstein> nice
<holstein> i got a couple here that i havent tried that on
<OldBlue> holstein> But yea, I have it fully functioning
<holstein> ive already used photorec and give the data back
<holstein> but, maybe i'll try it again
<OldBlue> holstein> was on my way to Best Buy to get W7 and a new hard drive when it struck me my 500GB in this old HP was two 250GB identical hard drives.
<tanders12> @holstein: no go
<holstein> tanders12: OK
<holstein> try sudo qjackctl again
<OldBlue> holstein> so I flipped car around, made slave drive the master and it restored like a charm in like 18 minutes
<holstein> and when that works
<holstein> go back to normal user
<holstein> run it
<holstein> and pastebin us the errors...
<tanders12> you know what, i didn't reboot. lemme try that first
<tanders12> brb
<tanders12> back, still no worky, which logs did you want?
<holstein> make sure it still works as root first
<holstein> then whatever errors are in the 'message' window of JACK for now
<holstein> messages*
<ailo> holstein: I'm thinking more about permissions. The reason why we need them for audio is because of RT, right? I'm wondering what is the best group for firewire, and who is setting this up for us.
 * holstein shrugs
<holstein> i guess its just always been video
<holstein> for cameras or whatever
<holstein> and i can totally understand the lock-down out of the box
<holstein> tanders12: is this 10.10?
<holstein> i havnet tried with 10.10 yet
<holstein> and i can...
<tanders12> didn't work as root
<holstein> if thats helpful
<holstein> tanders12: double check the settings then
<tanders12> it's 10.10
<holstein> we need to get it running as root
<holstein> then, what we just did *should* hook it up
<holstein> lemme go and try it too
<tanders12> seems to be havin some pretty serious issues now
<tanders12> 2:01:21.010 Could not connect to JACK server as client. - Overall operation failed. - Server communication error. Please check the messages window for more info.
<ailo> Try alsa
<tanders12> firewire ERR: Could not start streaming threads
<tanders12> ALSAs broke too
<holstein> interesting... im about online here
<holstein> let me do those commands and see what happens for me
<tanders12> you have an audiofire 4?
<tanders12> what are those commands supposed to do?
<holstein> presonus firepod
<holstein> tanders12: fix permissions for firewire devices
<tanders12> k
<ailo> tanders12: I think what they were supposed to do is give permissions to let your firewire device run in realtime mode
<tanders12> what's the chance that the juju stack is causing the problem?
<ailo> Considering that you got it working once as root, it should be tweakable
<tanders12> true enough
<tanders12> but then we didn't confirm whether the interface actually worked...
<holstein> ffado says it does
<holstein> i think you'll be ok once you get it running
<tanders12> k, how's it coming on your end?
<tanders12> btw if it makes a difference I'm on straight ubuntu, not ubuntustudio
<holstein> tanders12: you are not alone
<holstein> im getting the same issues in 10.10
<holstein> let me see what i find here..
<tanders12> well that's "good"
<tanders12> lol
<holstein> ive been meaning to try it for a while now
<ailo> strange that alsa would break too
<tanders12> ailo: yeah
<tanders12> i lost those commands when I rebooted. could you repost them and I'll see if I can figure anything out?
<holstein> you can run
<holstein> history
<holstein> in the terminal
<holstein> but
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<holstein> thats where i got them...
<holstein> tanders12: you dont have anything else plugged in do you?
<holstein> firewire?
<tanders12> nope
<holstein> i think the multiple device support is on the way
<tanders12> is there a command to at least find out if the pc sees the interface?
<tanders12> lsfw or something like that?
<holstein> OK
<holstein> im up as root
<holstein> lemme try normal user
<holstein> nope
<tanders12> k
<holstein> i went all grey
<holstein> ater a few seconds..
<tanders12> that's what happens when i try it too
<tanders12> freezes on a system level
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats why im still running 10.04 ;)
<tanders12> lame
<holstein> hmmm
<ailo> This whole setup seems like a hack, anyway, right?
<holstein> well, theres not many firewire users
<tanders12> nope
<holstein> and the ffado guys are busy
<holstein> i used to hang in there
<holstein> they dont use buntu though
<holstein> and the channel is dead
<tanders12> yeah it is
<holstein> the mailing list is active
<tanders12> mailing list is the only way to go
<holstein> when i got someone in a channel, the advice was 'dont use ubuntu'
<holstein> ;)
<tanders12> lol
<holstein> and that just aint right
<tanders12> my goal is arch eventually
<holstein> i remember something in the kernel breaking firewire in 11.04
<holstein> maybe that worked its way up to this
<holstein> hmmm
<tanders12> 10.04 doesn't use juju right?
<holstein> tanders12: i'll try a different kernel
<holstein> but it'll take a while to test
<holstein> i have to reboot twice to let the 10.04 install set up grub
<tanders12> k im gonna try the interface in windoze and make sure it at least works
<ailo> holstein: did you try it on 11.04. A tester on the Ubuntustudio-dev list had it working.
<holstein> ailo: what kernel?
<ailo> alessios lowlatency
<holstein> eh, i dont have jack in my natty install
<holstein> and it was kind strange the last time i was in there...
<holstein> let me try with 10.10 for now...
<tanders12> lol chrome wont let me go to echoaudio.com now
<holstein> when it rains, right...
<tanders12> eh it'll work itself out
<tanders12> brb
<holstein> ailo: you have a firewire interface?
<holstein> i feel like we almost need a team for this
<ailo> nope, but I'm thinking of getting one.
<holstein> just to make sure it still works
<holstein> each release
<ailo> After reading about the debate surrounding RT and how Ubuntu Natty is breaking it, makes me think Linux needs someone that works these things out for the audio community
<holstein> yup
<holstein> a paid dev just for the studio side
<ailo> All these audio distros based on Ubuntu for instane. Why not put heads together on the fundamental stuff. At least on the kernel side of things.
<holstein> i think falk is trying to do that
<holstein> falk and abogani
<tanders12> ha echos site is hosed right now, so no windows test
<tanders12> holstein: any luck?
<ailo> holstein: ever tried linking multiple firewire devices, chained?
<holstein> ailo: not yet
<holstein> well, i tried a hard drive and the firepod
<holstein> it used to work with the old freebob driver
<holstein> not anymore
<holstein> BUT its suppose to be coming
<holstein> tanders12: not yet :/
<tanders12> k
<holstein> tanders12: now its not working in 10.04
<holstein> on this box
<holstein> SO let me sort that out
<holstein> i really dont use this laptop that much
<tanders12> lol
<tanders12> fun
<holstein> hehe
<holstein> tanders12: ive been wanting to do this
<tanders12> glad I could help ;)
<holstein> i knew it would come up eventually
<tanders12> btw what kind of music you do?
<holstein> mostly jazz
<holstein> upright bass
<ailo> I was investigating linking (and syncing) of multiple devices. Because of no assurance from anywhere at the time, my thought was to get a ADAT capable device + an A/D ADAT converter.
 * holstein wipes brow
<holstein> OK
<holstein> im up and running in 10.10
<holstein> and im up to date with falks packages in his PA
<holstein> PPA*
<holstein> so i have JACK2
<holstein> and other goodies that could break maverick..
<holstein> lemme reboot
<holstein> not that i care much
<holstein> but aboganis kernel breaks my wireless
<holstein> i'll have to tell me
<holstein> him*
<holstein> OK
<holstein> the new kernel from abogani doesnt* break my wireless :)
<tanders12> who's abogani?
<ailo> tanders12: he maintains low latency kernels for Ubuntu
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~abogani/+archive/ppa
<holstein> ^^ thats his PPA
<holstein> tanders12: OK
<holstein> im up and looking pretty normal
<tanders12> what's the diff between low latency and rt?
<holstein> this is what i did
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> borrowing the natty kernels for maverick
<holstein> hey
<ailo> about kernels https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<holstein> 5.8 ms
<holstein> lemme see..
<holstein> yeah, its starts at 1.45 ms
<holstein> doesnt seem as stable as in 10.04
<holstein> but, its working
<holstein> actually
<holstein> i dont know how hard i can push it on this machine
<ailo> Well, maybe Maverick is not to be recommended for firewire than?
<holstein> so that could be just as stable as 10.04
<tanders12> so based on what you had to do to get it working what do you think the problem was?
<holstein> tanders12: the permissions and the kernel too
<holstein> i say
<holstein> i went ahead and installed the realtime one
<holstein> you can try the -lowlatency one first if you want
<holstein> tanders12: i usually go in and edit my grub file
<tanders12> never installed a kernel b4 :D
<holstein> so grub shows on boot
<holstein> the grub menu*
<holstein> i dont use the RT kernel all the time on the laptops
<holstein> tanders12: no biggie
<tanders12> im game tho
<tanders12> gotta happen eventually
<holstein> you see that link?
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> theres a section for realtime
<holstein> and there are 3 things
<holstein> one for 32bit
<holstein> and one for 64bit
<holstein> just DL all those
<holstein> tanders12: used to be easy :)
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-rt .... BUT we're going to have to steal them from natty this way
<holstein> and thats fin
<holstein> e
<holstein> after you get those 3 files DL'd
<holstein> just go and doulbe click on them
<holstein> if you see a 'unsatified dependancies' warning
<holstein> just go to another one
<holstein> and come back to that one
<holstein> i installed the 64bit one
<holstein> and one of the packages didnt install
<holstein> and its fine...
<tanders12> so maverick doesn't have rt kernel in repos anymore?
<ailo> never had
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> lucid really didnt
<holstein> they just carried the one up from karmic
<holstein> natty wont either
<holstein> we'll have to get it from this PPA
<tanders12> hm why not?
<holstein> the generic kernel is really getting there
<holstein> as far as realtime capabilities
<holstein> *im told
<tanders12> hm
<holstein> not so much for us though
<holstein> the firewire gear
<tanders12> why won't it work for our firewire problems you think?
<ailo> My favorite so far was Karmic, but I used the distro Puredyne, so I don't know of UbuntuStudio specific issues.
<holstein> tanders12: SO if you want
<holstein> run
<tanders12> won't let me install one of the headers packages due to deps
<holstein> tanders12: thats fine
<holstein> just get the other 2
<tanders12> i did
<holstein> thats how mine went too
<holstein> OK
<tanders12> ah ok
<tanders12> how do i pull up grub again?
<holstein> IF you want to see the grub list
<holstein> run
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<holstein> OR gksudo gedit ...
<holstein> whichever you prefer
<holstein> there are 2 lines i change
<holstein> i do
<holstein> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> so i see the list
<holstein> and
<holstein> GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<tanders12> i use burg btw
<holstein> so it doesnt automatically do anything
<tanders12> it's a graphical grub launcher
<holstein> AH
<holstein> ok :)
<holstein> so your cool then
<tanders12> yean
<holstein> maybe you need to run
<holstein> sudo update-grub
<holstein> i dont know how burge works
<holstein> and i needed to force it
<holstein> since my grub is handled by a different instance of buntu
<tanders12> k
<tanders12> should i try to boot the rt now?
<holstein> tanders12: yup
<holstein> go for it
<holstein> thats all i did
<tanders12> one question
<holstein> ?
<tanders12> burg lists rt kernel and 3 other kernels
<tanders12> shouldn't there only be 1 other
<holstein> depends
<holstein> assuming they are not the 'recovery' kernels
<holstein> could just be older kernels
<tanders12> does ubuntu hang onto old ones as they are updated
<holstein> that you've updated
<tanders12> ^^
<holstein> i usually keep the RT one
<holstein> the new generic one
<holstein> and the last generic one that worked
<tanders12> makes sense
<tanders12> brb
<tanders12> its only pulling up 2 entries
<tanders12> in grub
<holstein> no RT ?
<holstein> hmmm
<tanders12> no
<tanders12> might be a burg problem
<holstein> you did
<holstein> sudo update-grub ?
<holstein> maybe theres an update-burg ;)
<holstein> burg is news to me
<tanders12> yeah, the burg configuration tool can see all the kernels, but when it actually boots it only displays windows and one ubuntu
<tanders12> but there's no setting for that...
<tanders12> is there a grub file I can edit to make sure they are listed?
<holstein> drop that burg conf in ubuntu paste if you want
<holstein> tanders12: if you run update-grub
<tanders12> ubuntu paste?
<holstein> you can see them get recognized
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> or pastebin
<holstein> whatever you prefer
<tanders12> uninstalling burg...
<holstein> hehe ;)
<ailo> about burg (new to me also): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Burg
<holstein> i'll give you my /etc/default/grub changes again
<holstein> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<holstein> GRUB_TIMEOUT=-1
<holstein> and you run update-grub after editing that file
<tanders12> rebooting....
<holstein> hey, burg looks neat :)
<tanders1> wireless issues with rt
<holstein> yeah, it happens
<tanders1> it said i was connected to the network but no interwebs
<holstein> you can email the -dev list though about that
<tanders1> whats the cause you know?
<holstein> nah
<tanders1> k
<holstein> and i dont use it anyways
<holstein> we really shouldnt
<holstein> in theory
<tanders1> the dev list or the kernel?
<tanders1> lol
<holstein> i guess with a modern system it doesnt matter so much anymore
<holstein> used to be, turn off compiz
<holstein> disable the network
<holstein> start JACK
<holstein> make some music ;)
<tanders1> that would be nice
<holstein> anyways, is it working in RT ?
<tanders1> funny story
<tanders1> i forgot to check
<holstein> lol
<tanders1> really wishing i had an ssd with all this rebooting
<holstein> eh
<holstein> i got one
<holstein> a cheapy one
<holstein> in my EEE
<holstein> i wouldnt sweat it too much
<tanders1> is it stock?
<tanders1> cuz the stock ones in EEEs are crap
<holstein> yup
<holstein> and the "bad" stock one
<tanders1> you can get 10s boots with vertex 2s
<holstein> the 16GB 900
<tanders1> anyways, back in 5
<holstein> :)
<ailo> holstein: Why are they bad? Performance? Just read about life expectancy. Doesn't seem to be all that determined.
<holstein> i think the one i have is slower
<holstein> and has much less write cycles
<holstein> its still working though
<ailo> I also got one. Slower, yes, but so is everything else on that machine.
<holstein> not bad
<holstein> just not faster than a spinning one
<holstein> ailo: did you say you have a 901?
<ailo> Yes
<ailo> My keyboard has failed. Thinking about what was written on the user list just now.
<ailo> They get pretty hot, these little things.
<holstein> :/
<holstein> thats sux
<holstein> im waiting on this hard drive to fail
<holstein> im going to boot an external USB drive
<holstein> and make a server box :)
<holstein> something fun
<ailo> I had to open and remove the internal battery in order to get default bios settings so I could use an external keyboard to get into bios settings.
<holstein> drag
<holstein> ive had good luck with mine so far
<holstein> i dumped coffee in it last christmas
<ailo> Luckily there was a setting to do slow boot, so the machine picks up the keyboard before it's too late to get into bios settings.
<holstein> had to take the keyboard out and clean it a bit
<holstein> but it recovered
<ailo> ok
<holstein> i was *so upset about it last year
<holstein> this is my daily rig really
<ailo> I heard that flash drives can be read even after they fail to write. Hopefully this also applies to ssd.
<holstein> i dont keep anything on here im worried about losing
<ailo> I'm doing a mirror system, so that all machines share data. Everything is backed up at least twice.
<holstein> rsync?
<holstein> i need to get something like that going on
<holstein> on my studio box
<ailo> I would use it over the internet if it weren't for bandwidth limitation
<ailo> Instead I use a hardrive
<ailo> But the same system
<holstein> right now i just move important projects that i need backed up manually
<ailo> unison for syncing
<holstein> and use dropbox for important things i need to get to daily
<holstein> i have a G3 mac im going to make into a file server eventually
<ailo> I used to use dropbox for small files. Now, I've got Sparkleshare going.
<holstein> AH
<ailo> Seems to work fine. Wasn't that hard to set up, actually
<holstein> i read about sparkleshare
<holstein> ailo: how does it rate with dropbox?
<holstein> i like the idea of running my own server for it
<ailo> The actual syncing seems up to par. No limitations. You can use it on your own server.
<tanders12> im havin all kinds of fun
<holstein> tanders12: ;)
<holstein> whats the good news?
<tanders12> jack crashed and wont start up
<tanders12> any way to restart it without rebooting
<holstein> hmmmm
<tanders12> btw the good news is the wireless is working now
<holstein> sudo killall jackd
<holstein> that usually works for me
<tanders12> and jacks starting with root
<holstein> tanders12: if its starting with root
<holstein> and running
<holstein> then you can assume that you *will* get it running
<holstein> we just have to sort out whats going on with that
<holstein> that is literally all i did though
<holstein> the audio video group
<holstein> that link with the udev stuff
<holstein> and the RT kernel
<holstein> but, all hardware is different
<ailo> holstein: if you try Sparkleshare and run into trouble, just let me know
<ailo> don't think all that many are doing it yet...
<holstein> ailo: i dont need X right?
<ailo> X?
<holstein> for the server
<holstein> i can run sparkle on my actual server istall?
<holstein> install*
<ailo> All you need is git on the server
<holstein> COOL
<ailo> Sparkleshare doesn't have an automatic way to set up the server yet, but essentially what you do is: you clone your git repo into the Sparkleshare folder, than turn Sparkleshare on, and there you have it.
<holstein> i might be able to handle that
<holstein> sounds like a fun rainy day project
<ailo> Hard to know if it is reliable though. Haven't done too much testing myself yet. I have an account at Github and a repo on my own server, but they are pretty inactive. From what I've read Sparklesharemay is being rewritten. Using a lot of C# right now.
<holstein> im alright with a little glith here and there
<holstein> well, id like to hang and get tanders sorted
<holstein> but i gotta crash...
<holstein> gn ailo
<ailo> gn
<TANDERS122>  THIS IRC CLIENT FOR ANDROID IS RETARDED
<TANDERS122> FORCING ALL CAPS
<ailo> TANDERS122: How goes it?
<TANDERS122> NOT SO GOOD
<TANDERS122> ok
<TANDERS122> thats better
<TANDERS122> so apparently root can see my interface but none of my software
<ailo> What do you mean?
<ailo> So, you tried jack as root, and it worked?
<TANDERS122> the readable/writable clients shows "firewire_pcm" but not audacity, audacious, etc
<TANDERS122> well it starts up as root
<ailo> The connections stuff is another deal. Once you fired up jack, it should work. Audacity works a little weird with jack
<ailo> For me, audacity only shows when I start playback.
<TANDERS122> all im trying to do is pump some sound out the heaphone jack on my interface
<ailo> TANDERS12: So, were you able to run jack as normal user?
<TANDERS12> nope
<ailo> holstein had to leave us, but perhaps you've got the leads on how to proceed?
<TANDERS12> not really
<TANDERS12> but ive learned some stuff
<ailo> I suspect all you need is A: the right kernel B: permissions set right
<TANDERS12> doesnt make any sens what the kernel has to do with it
<TANDERS12> i mean asside from the obvious
<TANDERS12> lol working in non rt again now
<ailo> found this: https://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Juju_Migration
<tanders121> could you repost that link?
<ailo> https://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Juju_Migration
<ailo> If I were you I would either try getting natty kernels to work, or revert to an older distro.
<tanders121> k so it's working as root
<tanders121> it'll play sound out my interface
<tanders121> thanks for the link
<tanders121> thats one of the ones i went through earlier
<ailo> As long as you can do stuff as root it's just a matter of setting permissions.
<tanders121> definitely close though
<tanders121> yep
<tanders121> i wonder what permissions though
<ailo> There's some info on that page about that.
<ailo> Permissions and ownership for /dev/fw*
<tanders121> k
<tanders121> well thats where ill start tomorrow
<tanders121> thanks for your help man
<ailo> good luck
<tanders121> :)
<tanders121> and holstein I see your still logged in so if you see this when you get back thanks a ton. I'm a few steps closer and I know how to install kernels now :D
<tanders121> k cya ailo
<cristian78945-61> Hi!
<holstein> cristian78945-61: o/
<holstein> welcome :)
<cristian78945-61> How are you doing?
 * holstein is great
<holstein> and you?
<cristian78945-61> not that well
<holstein> :/
<holstein> how so?
<cristian78945-61> im trying to download the ubuntustudio, but all links seems to be broken
<cristian78945-61> D=
<holstein> hmmm
 * holstein looking
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.04/release/
<holstein> that worked for me...
<cristian78945-61> Oops! This link appears to be broken.
<cristian78945-61> D=
<cristian78945-61> is there any torrent?
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.10/release/
<holstein> too
<holstein> cristian78945-61: which one?
<holstein> 64bit?
<cristian78945-61> yess
<cristian78945-61> but i cant open links
<cristian78945-61> :s
<holstein> let me try the 64's
<holstein> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/10.04/release/ubuntustudio-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<cristian78945-61> now i could open it
<holstein> ^^ that just worked for e
<holstein> me*
<cristian78945-61> its wired
<cristian78945-61> if i paste the link it doesnt open
<cristian78945-61> if i goo to root link, and navigate, it opnegs
<cristian78945-61> opens*
<cristian78945-61> well
<cristian78945-61> donloading..
<cristian78945-61> :D:D
<cristian78945-61> and going for dinner
<cristian78945-61> thanks for your help
<holstein> cristian78945-61: anytime
<holstein> hope you enjoy
#ubuntustudio 2010-12-31
<joejc> in ubuntu studio is it configured correctly so i can play music in lmms and my browser at the same time etc.?
<holstein> hey joejc
<holstein> for what you are talking about
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> you'll need whatever ubuntu would need
<holstein> mp3 codecs
<holstein> flashplayer
<holstein> whatever
<holstein> then, you can play whatever files you need
<joejc> it a sound sever issue and i havnt talked to #ubuntu on how ubuntu studio is set up, should i?
<holstein> pulse?
<holstein> joejc: what is your question?
<joejc> pulse or jack
<holstein> JACK is great
<holstein> not really something you want to use if your talking about playing youtube vids
<holstein> its not really a light-weight simple sound server
<holstein> pulse would be the tool for that
<holstein> and that is in ubuntu and ubuntustudio
<holstein> joejc: what are you trying to accomplish?
<joejc> im messing around with mixxx and lmms. when one of those apps is open i cant hear sound in any other apps. on ubuntu studio is that an issue?
<holstein> i use JACK
<holstein> i dont use mixxx or lmms
<holstein> but in theory, yes
<joejc> what do you use?
<holstein> you just route what you need in JACK to wherever you want to route it
<holstein> joejc: i mostly use JACK with ardour
<holstein> very little midi
<holstein> some dsp plugins here and there
<holstein> a little rakarrack
<holstein> lots of JACK routing
<holstein> i heard lmms is working better with JACK now
<holstein> joejc: you dont have to install ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can just install jackd
<holstein> sudo apt-get install jackd
<holstein> and try it
<joejc> i have jack installed already
<holstein> you can search synaptic or apt-cache search for ubuntustudio
<holstein> and read about the metapackages
<holstein> most of them are for theme-ing
<holstein> which you may or may not want
<holstein> joejc: is JACK running?
<holstein> do you need help getting it running?
<joejc> not right now
<joejc> chrome is open id need to close it to start jackd
<holstein> nah
<holstein> pulse will suspend
<holstein> with you lanch jack control
<joejc> it errors out if i dont
<holstein> when*
<holstein> joejc: what does?
<holstein> JACK?
<holstein> it'll do that
<joejc> jackd yes
<holstein> joejc: have you gotten it running before then?
<holstein> jackd dont care about your browser though
<joejc> yes i need to close any app that uses sound then start it
<holstein> interesting
<joejc> if i played a flash video or something like that
<holstein> you must be using the jack to pulse bridge
<holstein> in 10.10
<holstein> ?
<holstein> pulse to JACK *
<holstein> i dont use that either
<joejc> i figure jackd is configured correctly in ubuntu studio so itd save me time compared if i jumped to arch and tryed to do it
<holstein> i set it up once
<holstein> joejc: nah
<holstein> its going to depend on your hardware
<holstein> JACK just *is*
<holstein> you configure it
<holstein> as needed
<holstein> and it starts
<holstein> its not any different in ubuntu
<holstein> or ubuntustudio
<holstein> or arch prolly
<holstein> probably*
<holstein> joejc: there is an arch JACK user
<holstein> over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> if youd like to try and catch him
<holstein> Stuzz
<joejc> how do i get ardour to play a sound? any sound
<ailo> joejc: new to jack?
<holstein> joejc: you have to record into ardour
<holstein> or import a file
<holstein> and you'll want to be using JACK
<joejc> ailo, yes
 * holstein high-fives ailo 
<ailo> joejc: look up qjackctl, or "jack control" from you applications menu
<holstein> glad you've been hanging in here
<joejc> done that
<ailo> holstein: just killing time :)
<ailo> joejc: did you start it?
<holstein> its helpful, and i appreciate the time ailo
<joejc> yep
<ailo> So, when you start ardour, did you import a file, or something?
<joejc> ailo, it doesnt seem to like mp3s and i cant easily find my non mp3 music
<holstein> yeah, ardour wont make mp3s
<holstein> never tried importing them
<holstein> you'd want to do something like a wav
<ailo> I have, succesfully, but don't remember how..
<holstein> you can convert using soundconverter
<holstein> sudo apt-get install soundconverter
<holstein> easy little GUI app
<holstein> handy
<holstein> not that you would want to make a practice of up converting mp3's like that
<holstein> in a production environment
<holstein> anyways... im out... GN all
<joejc> good night
<ailo> joejc: I'll try to do import an mp3 and see what happens, hold on...
<joejc> it fine i found a flac
<joejc> i have the same problem with ardour too
 * joejc is lost
<ailo> joejc: I think mp3 is out, but flac doesn't work?
<joejc> my problem is that sound only works in 1 program at a time. mixx ,lmms ,or ardour stop any other apps from playing sound
<ailo> Are you sure jack is running, then? In qjackctl (jack control) you have a button: "Connect". You'll see the connections there.
<joejc> i had to stop jack to get sound back in chrome
<joejc> and i need to kill chrome to start jackd
<ailo> That is normal
<ailo> It is possible to get chrome to use jack, though
<ailo> But, that may not be the most reliable solution
<joejc> i had the same problem before i used jack i figured jack would fix it but i was wrong now i have no idea
<joejc> what makes ubuntu stuio different from ubuntu besides the default apps and theme?
 * joejc continues wondering aimlessly in the land of linux sound
<ailo> joejc: I'm afraid I am not able to answer that fully, since I know too little. Most likely you will be using a different kernel.
<ailo> joejc: About using chrome and jack, my solution was to use two sound cards. One with pulseaudio, the other with jack. Downside is, you need someway to mix them.
<ailo> Usually you have a builtin card another for audio.
<ailo> ..AND another for audio
<joejc> my solution will probably involve 2 junk old computers and a software kvm type thing
<joejc> i end up replacing my old broken graphics card and i get to use 4 monitors again
<joejc> craigslist +linux ftw
<ailo> jeojc: How do you do that?
<ailo> I used two older computers: p3 and amd sempron, but I had some problems, on another distro though.
<ailo> 2 drives died at once.
<ailo> joejc: mispell
<joejc> dont know yet
<joejc> i has to be possible
<ailo> How did you use 4 monitors before?
<joejc> worse case scenario wear my super geek hat with 3 keyboards and mice on my desk
<ailo> ok
<joejc> 2 dual monitor graphics cards
<ailo> sli?
<joejc> i think so
<tanders12> ailo: you there bro?
<ailo> I'm here.
<ailo> tanders12: did you get it workin?
<tanders12> Yeah
<tanders12> not sure how exactly tho
<tanders12> lol
<tanders12> spent a couple hours playing with permissions and stuff and got a little closer, but it still wasn't working. Just booted and now it's working
<tanders12> getting an xrun every couple minutes though
<ailo> So, what did you do, other than what holstein and the wiki suggested?
<ailo> How low is your Frames/Period when you get x-runs? (I'm planning on getting some tests done on this)
<ailo> tanders12: ?
<tanders12> lets see
<tanders12> 512 and 128
<tanders12> both give xruns. 128 more so
<ailo> 128 is normal, but 512 seems strange. (I don't use firewire myselft).
<ailo> I think 128 should be reliable on a modern machine for most things
<tanders12> i think what made it work was adding the following file to /lib/udev/rules.d
<tanders12> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/ffado.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/60-ffado.rules
<ailo> tanders12: great!
<tanders12> ailo: yeah, I need to do more testing with the different kernels though. I don't like it when things start working for no reason
<ailo> Didn't see that yesterday. Seems like a list of known firewire devices.
<tanders12> I'd rather know the cause
<tanders12> ^^yep
<tanders12> got it from here
<tanders12> https://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Juju_Migration
<ailo> tanders12: I don't get it. Did you get that list from that website, or did you get a link to the list from that website?
<tanders12> Scroll down to the section "Permissions and ownership for /dev/fw*"
<tanders12> you'll find it
<ailo> ah, ok
<ailo> tanders12: great work. Looking at this now ( I don't own a firewire device myself), maybe this should be implemented into UbuntuStudio?
<tanders12> Hm idk. Before suggesting that I'd like to do a fresh install and see for sure if that's what did it
<tanders12> I wanna compare notes with holstein and see what he thinks
<tanders12> I did a couple other things that might have fixed it, but I'm pretty sure that was it
<ailo> tanders12: don't think he tried this one. It's a new way to put in udev-rules for firewire audio devices.
<ailo> Well, if you could do it as root before this, and this fixed it, it should have taken care of the permission bit.
<tanders12> Yeah it makes sense
<tanders12> I need to try it on the RT kernel as well and see what happens. Sounds like in Natty there may be some pretty serious issues with cgroups or something like that
<ailo> nope
<ailo> cgroups on generic natty: yes, but they are turned off on the low-latency
<ailo> I find it's a bit messy right now :)
<ailo> Meaning, on aboganis low-latency, the cgroup stuff will be turned off.
<tanders12> yeah
<tanders12> i think ill try the aboganis kernel again tonight and see if it's workin
<tanders12> it's racked up 50 xruns just sitting there with my music in audacious paused
<ailo> tanders12:which kernel did all those xruns?
<tanders12> latest generic
<tanders12> keep in mind that's over the course of an hour
<ailo> tanders12: That's one of the things I would like to clarify, is the generic up to pars with a "realtime" kernel? It seems like firewire devices don't work as easily.
<tanders12> I had the feeling that the RT provided better performance for the audio, but "feeling" isn't good enough when it comes to benchmarks :D
<tanders12> I'd love to see more comparison work done between the different kernels
<ailo> tanders12: me too, and I'm on it!
<tanders12> that's good. I'll try to do what I can as well. I'm waiting for a deal on an SSD and then I'm gonna repartition for a more test-friendly setup
<tanders12> my end goal is to do my audio stuff on an Arch install
<tanders12> all the stuff I've been loading on ubuntu has slowed it down noticably the last couple day
<ailo> For myself, all I need is "pure data" and a kernel on one machine, but the other should need to have everything.
<ailo> tanders12: so, you've been busy? What slowed you down, really?
<tanders12> it takes longer to login is what I've noticed
<tanders12> after installing all the stuff for audio, and a couple extra desktop environments
<tanders12> I guess what I'm trying to say is my ubuntu install is getting messy and I'm about ready for a fresh one :)
<ailo> My solution is a personal wiki + scripts. That way, I don't need to do the same thing twice
<ailo> When I find things that work, I cement them. The rest get lost in the next install...
<tanders12> that makes sense
<tanders12> good idea
<tanders12> there's always those little tweaks that you have to do each time to get things working
<ailo> It's a lot of work, though :)
<tanders12> well I'm out for tonight. I think I'll try the rt kernel real quick then hit the sack. have a good one
<TANDERS12> ailo: hey just wanted to drop back in real quick and let you know the rt is working great. no xruns either :)
<TANDERS12> scratch that, still getting a couple xruns, but other than that its good
<ailo> TANDERS12: xruns with rt?
<JesusFreak316> How can I configure alsa, Jack, or whatever is necessary to get my MIDI controller keyboard to work? It shows up in patchage but I can't get input in anything.
<holstein> JesusFreak316: you might need a2jmidid
<holstein> let me look that up...
<JesusFreak316> Already installed.
<holstein> yeah, try a2jmidid - daemon for exposing legacy ALSA MIDI in JACK MIDI systems
<holstein> JesusFreak316: did you run it?
<holstein> i use it
<holstein> i run that in the terminal
<JesusFreak316> Through terminal?
<holstein> and then i can see my device
<holstein> where i think it should be
<JesusFreak316> I can see my device in Jack and patchage as USB MIDI cable but nothing seems to get MIDI commands from it.
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> you might have to try and catch [lsd] over in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> im not that savvy with the MIDI gear
<JesusFreak316> Anything special I need to do in the connect window of Jack? Also, it ably shows up in the alsa tab of Jack not MIDI. Is that a problem?
<holstein> thats what i used a2jmidid for
<holstein> [lsd] made another suggestion
<holstein> somewhere in the JACK settings
<holstein> i forget what though
<holstein> a2j seemed to give me what i needed
<JesusFreak316> All a2j lists as a readable client is MIDI through. :(
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats not what your missing?
<JesusFreak316> Well, my device is called USB MIDI cable but that seems to be only showing up as an alsa device not MIDI.
<holstein> right
<holstein> thats where mine was too
<holstein> when i used a2j
<holstein> it gives me some way to route
<holstein> i do it so seldom i totally forget
<JesusFreak316> So, what exactly is MIDI through? I think I just need some theory.
<holstein> i coud go launch it though
<holstein> JesusFreak316: i think thats it
<holstein> a MIDI through port
<holstein> spacing on what the label is though
<JesusFreak316> I'm new to MIDI though. I just got this because I can't afford a real synth. :)
<holstein> hey, it'll do the job :)
<JesusFreak316> I know
<JesusFreak316> Just gotta figure it out. :)
<holstein> let me know it you dont get it
<JesusFreak316> So, in patchage, is red MIDI and green alsa?
<holstein> ill go and take some screenshots
<holstein> JesusFreak316: maybe
<holstein> i dont use that either
<JesusFreak316> A patchage screenshot would be great.
<holstein> i just use the jack control
<JesusFreak316> Oh.
<holstein> i think i have patchage though
<holstein> JesusFreak316: you going to be around?
<holstein> i'll be about 10 minutes or so...
<JesusFreak316> I only have stock ubuntustudio so anything I have you should too. Yeah, this is my project for today. I'll be around.
<holstein> JesusFreak316: OK
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/130449
<holstein> this is before
<holstein> pre-a2j
<holstein> that should be like what you got
<holstein> let me see if i can make the connection
<holstein> keystudio is my MIDI keyboard
<holstein> JesusFreak316: and here it is
<holstein> up and running
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/130450
<holstein> with
<holstein> m@studiodesktop:~$ a2jmidid
<holstein> JACK MIDI <-> ALSA sequencer MIDI bridge, version 6 (a500771941cd42419a2418ee282
<holstein> routed to yoshimi
<JesusFreak316> So in Jack: keystudio to MIDI through in alsa and MIDI through to your synth in MIDI? Can you try zynaddsubfx instead of yoshimi? That's what I'm trying to use.
<holstein> yoshimi is the new one
<holstein> zyn is a little funky
<holstein> yoshimi is the developed fork of zyn
<JesusFreak316> I'll see if I can try it. Installing software's a pain since that PC has no internet connection.
<JesusFreak316> Zyn is definitely funky.
<holstein> JesusFreak316: same idea though
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/130451
<holstein> wokrs
<holstein> works*
<holstein> its just kinda crackly
<holstein> and crashy
<holstein> JesusFreak316: you should have yoshimi right?
<holstein> maybe thats in natty the switch happens
<JesusFreak316> I don't think I do. I only have the initial ibuntustudio software.
<JesusFreak316> Once again I blame typos on the android gingerbread keyboard. :):
<holstein> JesusFreak316: i forget where i got it
<holstein> not a deal breaker
<holstein> just know that if you have issues with zyn
<holstein> its not dead
<holstein> its just forked
<JesusFreak316> I'llust try compiling it.
<JesusFreak316> Grr, I'll just.
<JesusFreak316> I'm just starting to think that Ubuntu doesnl
<JesusFreak316> Grr.
<holstein> yoshimi is pretty solid
<holstein> i had xruns after that little bit of zyn running
<JesusFreak316> Doesn't like my El cheapo MIDI to USB cable. Works in windows though.
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maybe
<holstein> if its showing up though...
<holstein> JesusFreak316: do you see activity?
<holstein> on the zyn window?
<holstein> double check the routing
<JesusFreak316> I'm having xruns with yoshimi. :( Probably just my crappy PC though.
<holstein> you have to route the audio too
<JesusFreak316> I'm using yishimi now.
<holstein> JesusFreak316: we can work with a kernel too
<holstein> you can use aboganis 11.04 kernel
<holstein> http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> if you get that all sorted out
<holstein> check out http://wootangent.net/category/music/tutorials/
<holstein> really nice midi tutes towards the bottom
<JesusFreak316> Do you know of any programs to just test for MIDI commands? Just as a troubleshooting step.
<holstein> im sure there are some
<holstein> i havent needed them
<holstein> i just route to something with an activity light
<holstein> qsynth or something
<JesusFreak316> Lucky you. :)
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i got a plug and play maudio rig
<holstein> works fine for my needs
<JesusFreak316> I have a presonis firebox that was given to me but this PC has no FireWire inputs. :(
<JesusFreak316> Presonus
<JesusFreak316> In qsynth setup does it show anything in the MIDI device dropbox for you?
<holstein> JesusFreak316: i forget
<holstein> and i had to get out of the studio
<holstein> i gotta eat and run to the gig here in a minut
<holstein> BUT i remember routing to qsynth
<holstein> and seeing a light blink
<JesusFreak316> It doesn't do it for the virtual MIDI keyboard and that works so I guess that's not an issue.
<JesusFreak316> Anyways, thanks for all your help.
<holstein> JesusFreak316: anytime
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-01
<rhalff> hi anyone using an audiofire here ?
<rhalff> I'm trying to get a audiofire 2 to work
<rhalff> I think it has the latest firmware, because It automatically updated it when I tried the device in windows
<holstein> AH
<holstein> hey tanders12
<holstein> happy new year :)
<holstein> i see you got your rig working
<tanders12> not yet for me :)
<tanders12> but same to you
<tanders12> more or less
<holstein> who knows whats up with that
<holstein> tanders12: i filed a bug report...
 * holstein looking...
<tanders12> a bug for what exactly?
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio/+bug/695893
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 695893 in Ubuntu Studio "JACK wont start with presonus firepod and generic kernel" [Undecided,New]
<tanders12> oh
<holstein> tanders12: maybe you could mark yourself 'affected'
<holstein> and add the device you have
<tanders12> sure thing
<holstein> i should have left it more vauge now that i think about it...
<tanders12> right now I'm trying to get ffado-mixer working with af4
<holstein> AH
<holstein> i dont need that either
<holstein> the firepod just has knobs
<tanders12> did you read all the details on how I got mine working?
<holstein> i skimmed
<holstein> let me look back there...
<holstein> tanders12: OH
<holstein> about the xruns
<holstein> tanders12: do you know what firewire chipset you have?
<holstein> i have several texas instrument chipsets because they work *so* well
<holstein> you can see it running
<holstein> lspci
<holstein> in a terminal
<tanders12> 08:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCIxx12 OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
<holstein> AH
<holstein> sweet :)
<holstein> thats the goods
<tanders12> for sure
<holstein> tanders12: check in a terminal
<tanders12> i just happened to have it builtin my vaio. lucked out
<holstein> cat /proc/interrupts
<tanders12>  16:         89      85437   IO-APIC-fasteoi   firewire_ohci, yenta, i915
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> not ideal
<holstein> tanders12: i915 is the graphics?
<tanders12> what's it mean?
<tanders12> not sure...
<holstein> well, ideally
<holstein> firewire_ohci
<holstein> would be alone
<holstein> sometimes you can set that in the bios
<tanders12> ah the bus is shared?
<tanders12> hm that's good to know
<holstein> BUT not usually on laptopts
<tanders12> ill try next time i reboot
<tanders12> what's yenta?
<holstein> theres also some internal linux magic that you can do im told
<holstein> tanders12: im prettly sure i915 is the intel graphics
<holstein> but yenta
<tanders12> keep in mind that I didn't put much effort into getting rid of the xruns yet, such as turning off compiz, shutting stuff down, etc
<holstein> im going to have to google
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847971
<holstein> i guess yenta is PCMCIA
<tanders12> sry
<tanders12> gnome froze. second time tonight, weird
<tanders12> i think I might have hosed some stuff with everything I've been installing lately :)
<holstein> yeah, i got some issues on my server box too
<holstein> running sloooow
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> maybe its the internet...
<tanders12> maybe
<tanders12> so basically i don't know how I got JACK working, but I think it had to do with this: http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/ffado.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/60-ffado.rules
<tanders12> I added that file to /liv/udev/rules.d
<tanders12> it didn't work right away, but later that night it started working for some reason, on all of my kernels
<holstein> hmmm
<tanders12> **/lib/udev/rules.d
<holstein> plausible
<holstein> that would be specific to your hardware too
<holstein> right?
<tanders12> i did a couple other things to thougn so im not sure
<tanders12> idk
<ailo_> This is in essence the same thing that you did holstein, right, only this file contains instructions for specific devicew
<tanders12> https://ieee1394.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Juju_Migration
<tanders12> hail ailo :)
<holstein> ailo_: HEY
<holstein> yeah, seems similar
<ailo_> Oh, and Happy New year..
<holstein> :)
<tanders12> so i was tellin ailo that i want to make a fresh install and see if I can figure out exactly what made this work
<tanders12> im curious now
<holstein> sounds about right ;)
<tanders12> how much space does a vanilla ubuntu install take up?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> 2gb?
<holstein> maybe more
<holstein> i can fit an install on a 4gb SD card
<holstein> actually, i think i fit an ubuntustudio install on a 4gb carg
<holstein> card*
<tanders12> hm that's good. Should be able to make space for a testbed
<tanders12> Ho
<tanders12> holstein or ailo you guys around?
<tanders12> K well when you get back I've confirmed that with a fresh updated install of Maverick with an Audiofire 4 after installing libffado2 followed by jack2 (and letting jack set up real time stuff), and adding user to audio group, it does not work. However, I then added the Debian 60-ffado.rules file to /lib/udev/rules.d, rebooted, and it works.
<rhalff> anyone got this working with an audiofire2 ?
<virtu> hi 4 all
<virtu> happy new year
<holstein> virtu: indeed :)
<holstein> happy new year!!
<virtu> tks holstein  =)
<virtu> a friend of mine has a macbook for sale... with a great brazilian prive
<virtu> price
<virtu> but I dont know if it is a nice deal
<holstein> i have a specific limit for what i spent on apple products
<holstein> spend*
<holstein> virtu: what are the specs?
<virtu> he is selling for R$ 1.200,00 with C2D 2.0ghz, 1GB RAM 80GB HD
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> whats R$ again?
<holstein> i'll have to do transfer that
<virtu> Brazilian Real money
 * holstein looking
<virtu> U$ 1,00 = R$ 1,75
<holstein> hmmm
<virtu> a brand new mac costs almost R$ 3.000,00
<holstein> thats about what the new mabooks are going for here
<holstein> virtu: thats probably a macbook pro
<holstein> or something fancy
<virtu> sure...
<ailo> Those specs look a bit old, no?
<holstein> if i were spending 3000
<holstein> i would want 4 cores
<holstein> or an iwhatever
<holstein> and some memory capacity at least
<virtu> ailo: sure... that´s my point of discussion... nice deal getting a macbook with that specs?
<holstein> i say no
<virtu> a sony vaio
<virtu> core i3 500gb
<virtu> 4gb
<virtu> for R$ 2.199,00
<virtu> brand new
<holstein> a comparable non-apple machine like that would be a hundered bucks US
<holstein> or free if your in the right place at the right time
<virtu> for free? get one for me =D
<holstein> sure
 * virtu right now is on vacation at my mothers house
<holstein> i'll COD it
<holstein> it'll cost $400 to ship it to you ;P
<virtu> tks holstein =) heheh
<virtu> USPS PMI
<holstein> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Apple%26%23174;+-+MacBook%26%23174;+/+Intel%26%23174;+Core%26%23153;2+Duo+Processor+/+13.3%22+Display+/+2GB+Memory+/+250GB+Hard+Drive+-+White/9944833.p?id=1218199185981&skuId=9944833
<holstein> does that link work?
<holstein> its nasty... sorry
<holstein> thats a 1000 US
<virtu> a FRE (flat rate envelope priority) with 5 shirts costs U$ 18,95 to ship here
<holstein> new
<virtu> link didnt work
<holstein> at a box store
<holstein> http://tinyurl.com/2wwubhj
<holstein> thats twice the ram
<holstein> much bigger HD
<holstein> half the price
<holstein> and new
<virtu> next monday I will buy a new desktop for my mom
<virtu> this one are too old =(
<virtu> and maybe get a new notebook for me
<holstein> i want to get something from http://www.system76.com/
<holstein> i just dont need anything now
<virtu> http://cgi.ebay.com/Apple-MacBook-C2D-2-4G-13-160G-2G-DVD-RW-WiFi-11n-Mint-/350425017509?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item5196f56ca5#ht_2244wt_1136
<holstein> thats more like it
<holstein> still
<holstein> you can get a comparable PC for a third of that i bet
<holstein> and at what cost?
<holstein> so you can run OSX ?
<holstein> not worth it to me
<holstein> i bought snow leopard
<holstein> and i like it OK
<holstein> i like the price point
<holstein> 30 bucks US
<virtu> yes... I have to agree with you... never played with mac before and it seems to much money to spent
<holstein> still, i wouldnt have paid 3 or 4 times the price just to use it
<holstein> i got the macbook for free
 * virtu running on a Celeron(R) 2.80ghz with 1.5GB RAM with a crappy motherboard =(
<virtu> mother´s desktop
<holstein> i dont know
<holstein> depends on what you're doing i suppose
<holstein> if your not keeping up with modern games
<holstein> or doing a bunch of video editing
<holstein> prolly just fine
<virtu> here with this desk my mother has some trouble surfing the web with she access a website with some nice images
<holstein> my EEEpc
<holstein> 900mhz
<holstein> gig of ram
<holstein> loads pages and images from the net just fine
<virtu> so first she needs a new simple one... and me... will save some money... that´s my opinion now... will change my note later this new year
<holstein> i would say thats a browser, OS, or network issue
<ailo> I'd say the celeron pc can be used for most things, just need to update your graphic card.
<virtu> holstein: the big problem here is the onboard video card + bad motherboard performance
<virtu> ailo: you are right...
<virtu> the good thing is that my mom said that budget is for 450U$ to spend
<virtu> so I will change everything
<holstein> i have to be careful when i go downstairs and not trip on old audio cards ;)
<virtu> motherboard + proc + video card
<holstein> you can get them for $2 here
<holstein> at a charity shop
<ailo> I bought a new amd X2 for around 250$, excluding a hard drive
<ailo> In parts
<holstein> again, that sounds like an OS/driver issue
<holstein> virtu: is it running windows?
<virtu> ailo: in USA all items are very cheap then here in brazil =(
<ailo> I'm not in US
<virtu> holstein: yes... windows XP here
<virtu> ailo: sorry
<holstein> well, thats the problem
<ailo> But, I'm sure it depends a lot on location
<holstein> probably could re-install windows
<holstein> check some drivers
<holstein> i installed ubuntu on my moms laptop
<holstein> locked it down a bit
<holstein> works great
<holstein> not totally bullet-proof i suppose
<holstein> but i dont get 'those calls' anymore
<virtu> holstein: I will do that after I get the new one... this one I will donate to a School near by
<holstein> interesting
<virtu> so I will install ubuntu and check all the hardware... after that will donate it
<holstein> i got a faster PC as my production rig
<holstein> but just because i found one
<holstein> the one i had til about 6 months ago was slower than that
<holstein> 2.4 with a gig of ram
<holstein> worked great
<holstein> i mean, do what you want
<holstein> but, you dont *need* to upgrade that PC
<ailo> I agree. For normal use, office/internet, all you need is a descent graphic card for web content. The cheapest new cards can do.
<holstein> yeah, a 64mb card would do the job
<holstein> OR some integrated GPU
<virtu> tomorrow I will open this gabinet to see waht kind of slot is there available
<holstein> for the sound card?
<holstein> you'll have PCI slots
<virtu> video card
<holstein> that should be AGP
<virtu> agp or pci
<holstein> its of that vintage
<holstein> not PCI express
<virtu> aham
<holstein> could be though
<holstein> virtu: get you an ubuntu live CD
<holstein> put it in there
<virtu> pvi express is newer than this desk motherboard
<holstein> and check out how it runs
<virtu> good idea..
<holstein> you could do a WUBI install
<holstein> or dual boot
<holstein> really tweak the UI for your mom
<holstein> make it stupid easy and unbreakable
<virtu> I already have a 64bits iso image here... but it will not load nice on this desk, right?
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i think thats a 32bit proc right?
<virtu> yes...
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> you'll need the other iso
<virtu> willl download now
<virtu> also this keyboard sucks =P
<ailo> holstein: do you know anything about the rtirq-init script? Never paid any attention on how it is installed, or when
<holstein> ailo: i havent needed to mess with it
<holstein> i saw it go down once
<holstein> some tweaking
<holstein> over in the OSMP channnel
<ailo> Just read for firewire cards on the new stack you need to change the script.
<holstein> hmmm
<ailo> change a name somewhere
<holstein> this would have been 10.04
<holstein> actually, that might have been a debian user
<holstein> ailo: i need to look at AVlinux again
<holstein> seems like there are some tweaks there for firewire
<holstein> that US could use
<ailo> Ok, I think I'll need to read more about it. Don't know if the script is needed with lowlatency, or if it does any good.
<holstein> probably just little things like that
<holstein> ailo: we are the US firewire dev team
<holstein> by the way ;)
<holstein> you and I
<ailo> holstein: ok, that's fine with me :)
 * virtu trying to find a video card with some local friends here
<holstein> virtu: what card do you have?
<holstein> integrated intel?
<virtu> let me see here
<holstein> those are well supported in linux usually
<virtu> SIS661FX
<holstein> AH
<holstein> ive had bad luck with those in linux
<holstein> still, should be fine with XP
<virtu> this motherboard is a crappy =/
<virtu> all drivers are ok
<holstein> well, XP says they are OK ;)
<virtu> and when a new line on the chat appears it loads after a second =/
<virtu> crappy in the meaning of performance... this desk works great at his time =)
<holstein> http://www.sis.com/support/support_faqs_4.htm
<ailo> virtu, I had problems with Geforce 3, so I know those are too old. On Windows you'll propably be happy with anything newer than that. Mostly I find the problem is in displaying Flash content.
<virtu> let me try the univga3 driver from holstein site
<virtu> didint work =/
<holstein> virtu: no better?
<holstein> or didnt work?
<holstein> virtu: are you up to date?
<holstein> service pack 3 or whatever
<holstein> well, anyways, this is getting to be windows support...
<virtu> didnt work... the setup from driver said that this model isnt compatible with new support =/
<holstein> i just wanted to say
<holstein> get a new computer if you want
<holstein> BUT just because you want to
<virtu> =) I will try save money
<holstein> not because that one aint happenin'
<virtu> tomorrow I will get a video card borrow
<holstein> i think you're seeing some OS, driver, or network issues
<holstein> that box really should be screamin along with XP and/or any linux
<virtu> let me restart here
<virtu> brb
<holstein> hey rhalff
<holstein> you got an audiofire?
<holstein> http://www.ffado.org/?q=devicesupport/list&filter0=&filter1=audiofire&op2=OR
<holstein> rhalff: are you running 10.10?
<holstein> if you are
<holstein> i would suggest http://jackschnippes.freeunix.net/index.php/2010/11/04/lowlatency-kernel-and-realtime-kernel-for-ubuntu-10-10-maverick
<holstein> also, you will need to be in the audio and video groups
<holstein> sudo adduser you audio
<holstein> and/or
<holstein> sudo adduser you video
<holstein> ALSO
<holstein> i used to use... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Firewire
<holstein> BUT recently a user came in and said that...
<holstein> http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-multimedia/ffado.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/60-ffado.rules
<holstein> was helpful
<pgahlen> hi
<pgahlen> I have a question anybody here?
<holstein> pgahlen: whats up?
<pgahlen> :D
<pgahlen> ok ... i would like to install ubuntu-studio, but i have a problem . one week ago i tried to install ubuntu with the alternate cd and there was no desktop
<pgahlen> is it the same with the alternate of ubuntu-studio?
<holstein> yup
<holstein> ubuntu = ubuntustudio
<pgahlen> hm ... ok
<holstein> pgahlen: i would get a live CD
<holstein> and try some things
<pgahlen> where can i find it?
<holstein> i think when you first boot in
<holstein> you hi t F6
<holstein> hit*
<holstein> and select nomodeset
<holstein> you'll want the equivalent of 'safe graphics mode'
<holstein> see if that helps
<pgahlen> ok ... but i have to download the alternate?
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<holstein> pgahlen: just get the normal live one
<holstein> there are lots of different kinds of iso images
<holstein> 32bit
<pgahlen> im running the normal
<holstein> 64bit
<holstein> pgahlen: you already have ubuntu installed?
<pgahlen> yup
<holstein> and you dont have a dekstop?
<holstein> just a blank screen?
<pgahlen> no i have a desktop and i'm work on it but i want to install studio
<holstein> OK
<holstein> pgahlen: you dont *have* to install ubuntustudio
<holstein> ubuntustudio is just a collection of packages
<holstein> metapackages
<holstein> you can think of it like kubuntu
<holstein> or xubuntu
<holstein> they all use the ubuntu repos
<pgahlen> ubuntu is a collection too -.-
<pgahlen> yep
<holstein> pgahlen: you can just install what software you want
<holstein> you can search synaptic or apt-cache search or whatever
<holstein> for ubuntustudio
<holstein> and read about the metapackages
<holstein> you can check out
<holstein> !vanilla
<ubottu> To install Ubuntu Studio on top of a vanilla Ubuntu install, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Installation
<holstein> there are several packages just for the theme-ing
<holstein> which is great looking, but you may not want to change your current setup
<holstein> i usually get ubuntustudio-audio and ubuntustudio-audio-plugins
<holstein> BUT, if all you want is JACK and ardour
<holstein> you can just install the individual packages you want
<pgahlen> ^^ no i want to install the image-manipulating software
<holstein> pgahlen: the gimp?
<pgahlen> thats too
<holstein> you probably just want ubuntustudio-graphics - Ubuntu Studio graphics Package
<holstein> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-graphics
<holstein> OR you can just search for whatever sofware you're interested in
<pgahlen> ^^ 416 MBs to Download wuuuuhuuuuuuu
<holstein> and install it
<holstein> pgahlen: right
<holstein> its a meta-package
<holstein> lots of stuff you might not want
<pgahlen> i only have a 20KB/s WLAN connection ... i will search for the packages ^^
<pgahlen> ok but thanks for your help
<holstein> the alternate installers dont have a 'live mode'
<holstein> that might be what you were encountering before
<holstein> ubuntustudio uses that alternate style installer
<pgahlen> but when it is installed there is a normal gnome desktop?
<holstein> depends
<holstein> ubuntustudio uses gnome
<holstein> so in that case
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> BUT the server isntall for example
<holstein> that would be an alternate installer
<holstein> with no DE
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntustudio-graphics
<holstein> ^^ lists all the packages in the ubuntustudio-graphics metapackage
<holstein> you'll probably just want the gimp and inkscape
<holstein> maybe scribus
<holstein> i think those are the popular ones
<holstein> pgahlen: could be a bad downloaded image
<holstein> hmmm....
#ubuntustudio 2011-01-02
<CP2> i spitz hot fyah!!!!
<tanders12> could anyone help me with building JACK from source?
<ailo> tanders12: just for fun?
<tanders12> not quite
<tanders12> apparently ffado-mixer doesn't work with the audiofire 4 and the ubuntu ffado packages
<tanders12> but the guy i bought it from says the svn should work
<tanders12> ffado seems to build ok but jack isn't building
<ailo> Ok, didn't know jack had anything to do with that
<holstein> w0w
<holstein> thats quite a project i think
<holstein> i havent had to do that yet
<holstein> JACK from source
<holstein> hmmm
<ailo> I did it a couple of times.
<holstein> AH
<holstein> cool ;)
<holstein> :) *
<ailo> Had some trouble with qjackctl afterwards
<tanders12> hm
<tanders12> hm maybe now that i build ffado from source the repo jack will work ok
<holstein> thats probably likely
<ailo> start with: sudo apt-get build-dep jack
<tanders12> nvm that wont work because now that i installed libffado manually synaptic doesn't know it's installed, so when i go to install jack it wants to install libffado2 also :/
<ailo> right
<ailo> Or, are you sure?
<ailo> This will only install dependencies in order to build jack
<holstein> wonder if this ffado would get it
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~autostatic/+archive/ffado
<ailo> It's not the same as apt-get install jack
<holstein> well, you've already got it
<holstein> OH, nah
<tanders12> hm i don't think that's the problem
<holstein> autostatics PPA is older than what you need
<tanders12> well id rather learn how to build from source anyways
<ailo> tanders12: Try the command in the terminal to see what it wants to install: sudo apt-get build-dep jack. If it tries to install ffado, at least you'll see what you need to install
<tanders12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549441/
<ailo> Meaning, you can interrupt and install stuff manually
<tanders12> that's what it gives me when i try to run ./autogen.sh
<ailo> tanders12: I think I did: ./waf configure   ./waf build  sudo ./waf install
<tanders12> ok now it's doing something...
<tanders12> man this is a joke lol
<tanders12> gonna take me a while to figure it all out
<ailo> tanders12: I would begin with installing dependencies, did you do that already?
<tanders12> everywhere i look seems to list different deps
<tanders12> its sort of ridiculous
<ailo> tanders12: so why don't you try 'sudo apt-get build-dep jack' ?
<tanders12> i did
<tanders12> that's what made it build
<ailo> Building now?
<tanders12> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549442/
<tanders12> it builds but apparently it didn't build with anything useful
<ailo> Seems like you are missing all kinds of dependencies.
<ailo> Optional ones
<tanders12> hm ok it's installed but i have no idea how to test it
<ailo> Well, without ffado and alsa, all you can do is try with oss on a pci or built-in card
<ailo> I'd uninstall and rebuild with alsa and ffado support, at least
<tanders12> how to uninstall?
<ailo> Try sudo ./waf uninstall. Maybe works
<tanders12> what isn waf? never heard of that
<ailo> It's the build system they use instead of make. Don't know much
<ailo> Did it work?
<tanders12> hang on
<tanders12> im starting over
<tanders12> removing both code directories, rechecking out, and rebuilding
<tanders12> running apt-get build-dep libffado2 first this time
<ailo> Ok, but when you come to building jack, just do ./waf configure to begin with. See what it says. Than do ./waf --help to see what else you can do
<ailo> You'll propably have to enable alsa and ffado manually
<ailo> jack is installed in /usr/local by default, so you'll need to change this
<tanders12> yeah i changed that
<tanders12> to /usr
<tanders12> so it would overwrite the ubuntu installs
<ailo> You should remove all installs first
<tanders12> i did
<tanders12> i think....
<ailo> When it comes to ffado, I don't have much of a clue how to build it, or what you need.
<tanders12> well their docs are better than jacks
<ailo> If you don't get it right, you might ask for advice on #jack
<tanders12> i was wondering if they had a channel
<ailo> tanders12: I'm sure you are doing this all for fun, but if you really need a working system I would recommend Karmic or Lucid
<tanders12> :)
<tanders12> i don't really need it yet
<tanders12> mostly for fun/knowledge
<ailo> Well, let us know if works for you.
<tanders12> do you know if building jack from svn installs jackd1 or jackd2?
<ailo> What's the version number?
<tanders12> how do i check
<ailo> If the source folder name is something like jack-1.9.6 it's jack2
<ailo> It it's something like 0.118, it's jack1
<tanders12> hm ok
<tanders12> which do you recommend?
<ailo> I've had no problems with any of them. They have some differences in features. Don't know all the details
<ailo> I assume jack2 is the future
<ailo> Another name for jack2 is jackdmp
<ailo> This should be jack2 svn, then svn co http://subversion.jackaudio.org/jack/jack2/trunk/jackmp
<tanders12> hm ok
<tanders12> thanks
<tanders12> most documentation seems to be centered around jackd1
<tanders12> got it to build with fw support
<ailo> nice
<tanders12> /usr/bin/jackd: symbol lookup error: /usr/bin/jackd: undefined symbol: clock_source
<ailo> Sure you installed it in /usr/bin and not /usr/local/bin?
<ailo> Or you probably have some old jack files left
<ailo> tanders12: I would recommend cleaning up your system really well before attempting another build. And, good luck. I'm sure the guys at jack will know better how to help you.
<tanders12> thanks man
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-26
<AndroUser> Errr... Hello?
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) You see, I downloaded the UbuntuStudio from the main page... When it gets to “Selecting and Installiny Files“ I get an error, that there was something wrong with the installing...
<Krywk> (AndroUser) You see, I downloaded the UbuntuStudio from the main page... When it gets to “Selecting and Installiny Files“ I get an error, that there was something wrong with the installing...
<Krywk> Any help?
<holstein> ScottL: ping
<holstein> ^^ that has been an issue for me as well
<holstein> not sure why, but i have (seemingly) randomly gotten that error since 9.10 or so
<ScottL> hmmmm, that's strange, i wonder which version that was?  i'm supposing he meant from the ubuntustudio.org website
<ScottL> it's something i'll look into after this extended holiday "weekend" is over
<holstein> ive seen it literally every release
<holstein> but
<holstein> i havent been able to really pinpoint why
<holstein> i just personally go and install ubuntu and upgrade
<holstein> even my studio machine now, running 10.04... i installed and had to just *not* select packages
#ubuntustudio 2011-12-29
<astraljava> It would be nice if people could file bugs about such. How nice is it now trying to dig out the information afterwards?
<chemistree> dumb question: does ubuntu studio  support web browsing as well as any other distro?
<chemistree> such as firefox.... or is there some other linux based browser that will work under ubuntu studio?
<astraljava> chemistree: I don't know whether we specifically support it. The browsers just work, unless there are problems with networking, of course.
<chemistree> ... by "support it" do you mean web browsing on ubuntu studio is looked down upon?
<astraljava> chemistree: Firefox is by default, as it is with Xubuntu. We're basing heavily on Xubuntu nowadays.
<astraljava> chemistree: Not by any means.
<chemistree> oh i see
<chemistree> astraljava: are you running ubuntu studio right now?
<chemistree> as we talk
<astraljava> Yep.
<chemistree> sweet,
<chemistree> I have a netbook, 2gb ram, that should support ubuntu studio fine... right? as well as using say, inkscape, or Ardour 2 (one at a time of course)
<chemistree> ?
 * chemistree is flaunting ignorance
<astraljava> chemistree: If any other ubuntu runs on it fine, then it shouldn't be a problem for Studio either.
<chemistree> right on
<chemistree> astraljava: why do you use Ubuntu studio?
<chemistree> ... are you one of the programers of the distro?
<astraljava> chemistree: I'm one of the contributors, yes.
<astraljava> I use it because I try to record my own stuff with it.
<chemistree> like audio?
<astraljava> Yep.
<chemistree> if so, would you mind linking me to some examples of your work?
<chemistree> I could do the same to some of my stuff too, if you like (although it is in primitive stages of production...)
<astraljava> I don't have anything up at the moment.
<chemistree> oh ok... well soundcloud is a good place if you ever want to put audio clips online...
<astraljava> Yeah, I'll look around when I'm ready to publish anything.
<chemistree> http://www.foldplop.com/
<chemistree> this individual has some interesting music. reminds me of Shpongle. a little more mellow overall
<astraljava> Right. I'm a little more into the heavier side, actually.
<chemistree> ?? such as...
<astraljava> You can take a look at my last.fm page: http://last.fm/user/astraljava
<chemistree> k
<holstein> theres nothing about ubuntustudio you would really want/need on a netbook
<holstein> though it wont hurt anything either
<holstein> i run JACK on an early mininote HP 2133
<chemistree> I see, we have some musical overlaps: dreamTheater, porcupine tree, andymCkee
<chemistree> what is JACK?
<holstein> i use a firewire express card
<holstein> i wouldnt, and dont edit the audio on the netbook
<holstein> the internal sound card will be a bottleneck just like it will for any other device
<chemistree> hmmm, thnks for your views
<holstein> chemistree: for audio, if you dont need JACK, you really dont need ubuntustudio
<holstein> you can always just add what you want to normal ubuntu
<holstein> ubuntustudio = ubuntu
<holstein> just customized
<chemistree> holstein: so ubuntu would be the way to go...
<holstein> chemistree: thats up to you and your needs
<chemistree> ubuntu studio is just visually taylored towards editing audio and images?
<holstein> im just stating facts right now, so you can make an informed decision
<chemistree> nice
<holstein> chemistree: its not so much visually
<holstein> its different packages
<holstein> its more packages, but not just that either
<chemistree> well i just want to write code, upload my audio recordings and do minor edits/mix, create simple images and surf web
<chemistree> lol
<holstein> yup, thats stuff *any* linux can do, and both ubuntu and ubuntustudio will do those tasks very well
<chemistree> kinda a lot, but I think if I limit myself to one major app at a time the the netbook should handle fine
<holstein> and you are welcome to come here and ask questions regardless of what you decide
<chemistree> nice... i guess I just need to see for myself which distro I like better...
<chemistree> I kinda want to start with ubuntu studio, but only for aesthetic reasons, I guess
<holstein> http://holstein.bandcamp.com/track/breath
<holstein> chemistree: ubuntustudio 11.10 is actually pretty asthetically neutral
<holstein> we had just went to XFCE
<holstein> and have no real themeing in place
<holstein> i personally am running ubuntu 10.04 on my studio machine with kxstudio PPA's added
<holstein> i mostly run the LTS releases, though i install and test the others when time allows
<chemistree> astraljava: more into heavy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mU05RmIKJI&feature=related
<chemistree> djent
<astraljava> Nice.
<astraljava> Reminds a little of TesseracT.
<astraljava> Which reminds me I need to rip that CD to the music library.
<chemistree> astraljava: also see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVCpfTtHzzo
<chemistree> =]
<chemistree> I like your solo cello holstein
<holstein> chemistree: thanks... its actually bass
<chemistree> or is it double bass?
<holstein> FOSS from beginning to end :)
<chemistree> I think you would really appreciate: Christopher Roberts "Trio for deep voices"
<chemistree> is that you playing the bass?
<holstein> yup
<chemistree> yeah, check out Christopher Roberts album, on Cold Blue records...
<astraljava> Quite a Killswitch Engage feel to this one, very cool.
<chemistree> FOSS?
<astraljava> Free / Open Source Software.
<ADD_nauseam> sup m8s
<chemistree> yeah the bass player is a SLAP MACHINE!!!!
<ADD_nauseam> whats a slap machine?
<holstein> chemistree: that was recorded and produced in ubuntustudio
<chemistree> ADD_nauseam: SLAP MACHINE: one who slaps the shit out of his electric bass.
<chemistree> see: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVCpfTtHzzo
<ADD_nauseam> i get it :)
<chemistree> heh
<chemistree> anyway
<chemistree> holstein: so "breath" was done in ubuntu studio?
<chemistree> what program did you use for production?
<holstein> chemistree: that particular project, 'living' was... from start to finish
<holstein> chemistree: i tracked in ardour, and mixed there as well using JAMin during export for mastering
<holstein> not much mixing envolved though
<holstein> http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/spork12 is a project i mised in ubuntustudio
<holstein> but it was tracked at the club in protools? i think it was PT
<ADD_nauseam> a friend of mine tells me reall linux producers use AVlinux
<holstein> ADD_nauseam: AVLinux runs great live
<holstein> its based on an older version of debian, so you get older packages
<holstein> not a deal breaker
<ADD_nauseam> even better
<holstein> its a great project, and the dev is very cool
<holstein> i like the combo of ubuntustudio+KXstudio ppa's
<holstein> TBH, it really doent matter
<holstein> JACK is JACK, and ardour is ardour
<holstein> the tools are open and common to all distros really
<chemistree> I like the sound of this jazz... brass is smooth here.
<holstein> its more about what you are comfortable with
<holstein> chemistree: yeah, a few of those guys moved here recently
<holstein> they are on tour a lot, but when they are around we play out as much as possible
<chemistree> you on east coast?
<holstein> northcarolina
<holstein> i gotta run though... welcome to the channel chemistree & ADD_nauseam
<ADD_nauseam> im on the west coast of EU :)
<chemistree> thnks
<holstein> if its too slow in here try #opensourcemusicians
<chemistree> does ubuntu studio come with audio and graphics apps?
<chemistree> such as ardour and gimp and inscape?
<ADD_nauseam> i used to use satanic ubuntu
<chemistree> inkscape**
<ADD_nauseam> but its seems its been discontinued
<chemistree> what do you use now?
<ADD_nauseam> windows7
<chemistree> are you looking to switch to linux distro?
<chemistree> or dual boot?
<ADD_nauseam> i have fedora
<ADD_nauseam> but its sucks
<ADD_nauseam> ive never seen a comecial backed distro so bad
<ADD_nauseam> maybe its just gnome 3
<ADD_nauseam> i ad to install kde on top of it but now i get suplicated apps in the menus and what not
<ADD_nauseam> kde 4 also sucks
<falktx_> kde4 does not suck if you how to handle it
<falktx_> kde4 is a beast yes, but we can control it
<chemistree> does ubuntu studio come with ardour2, Gimp, and inkscape installed?
<astraljava> Yes it does.
<ADD_nauseam> kde3 was alot better if you dont mind the bugs
<astraljava> I never liked it much. It always looked a little outdated, even several years before the switch to KDE4.
<chemistree> astarljava: ubuntu studio is geared towards visual and audio arts in that all the programs come preinstalled?
<chemistree> astarljava:
<chemistree> astraljava: double typo
<rlameiro> well, not all
<rlameiro> as far as the last releases, you have an optiont to select packages with a set of software
<rlameiro> Video, audio, graphics
<rlameiro> depending on your preference
<astraljava> chemistree: Almost correct. We're wanting to choose the "best apps" by default. But your definition may vary, obviously.
<astraljava> Everything _can_ be installed later, of course.
<chemistree> so is that all that sets Ustudio apart from Ubuntu? relevent apps are chosen for the user?
<astraljava> Pretty much. Some themeing and small tweaks, like back in the day we would have -rt kernel instead of -generic etc.
<holstein> chemistree: think of it less like 'ubuntustudio is preinstalled with x'
<holstein> its really just customized ubuntu
<chemistree> is there a text editor?
<chemistree> ah
<astraljava> holstein: Same thing, really.
<holstein> based on what can be included due to licenses
<holstein> and what the dev team chooses to install, and include
<holstein> astraljava: pretty much the same idea
<holstein> chemistree: we are going to something called 'workflows'
<holstein> you would get the packages installed to do podcasting for example by just clicking that icon or whatever
<holstein> chemistree: what is going to set ubuntustudio ubuntu apart is the community
<holstein> ubuntustudio & ubuntu ^
<holstein> chemistree: there are lots of text editors available in the repositories, which are the same ones as main ubuntu
<chemistree> so community sets them apart... ubuntu seems to have a much larger community
<chemistree> more users
<astraljava> chemistree: Yes, that you must understand, Ubuntu Studio is based on Ubuntu, uses the same repositories and thus has everything accessible as the other *buntus do.
<astraljava> chemistree: However, our user base is much more limited.
<chemistree> user base? meaning people you can talk to who are using Ustudio?
<chemistree> Ubuntu studio .org home page is just so damn appealing though!
<chemistree> :]
<holstein> chemistree: go for it.. you literally dont have to decide now
<holstein> you can install it, and revert to *any* other buntu
<holstein> or install main ubuntu and upgrade
<holstein> or switch to xubuntu... or run lubuntu and add some of the ubuntustudio packages
<chemistree> lots of options... so in about a week I will be installing a linux distro on my netbook, So I suppose then I will be looking for some support on installing and running linux
<chemistree> first timer here installing a distro
<astraljava> You can always ask here, and on #ubuntu, for help.
<chemistree> yeah, that will probably happen
<chemistree> thnks
<chemistree> :)
<chemistree> Until next time
<chemistree> i'm out
<holstein> heres 2 tips...
<chemistree> ok
<holstein> run it live *before* you install
<chemistree> hmm
<holstein> and ask *before* you click and break something ;)
<holstein> if at all possible
<chemistree> ok I'll be careful
<holstein> the ubuntustudio iso is not a live iso as of now, but i still think it is worth the effort to run main ubuntu live or xubuntu to see how the hardware support is
<holstein> then, you can install ubuntustudio as you please, and confidently
<holstein> either knowing everything will just work, or having an idea of how to get support
<chemistree> I will have to look into how to run ubuntu live. thanks for the heads up.
<holstein> chemistree: when you make the normal ubuntu cd, or xubuntu, its an option when you boot the cd
<holstein> "run live without any changes"
<chemistree> oh
<chemistree> what about if I just download ubuntu and run it from harddrive?
<holstein> you can literally do whatever you want
<holstein> but thats not trivial
<holstein> you can do a wubi install inside windows... i did for a while on my studio machine years ago
<holstein> its not ideal
<holstein> ideal is to dual boot, or just install linux on the entire drive
<chemistree> well, how would I get ubutu on a disk without downloading first? yeah, dual boot is what I want
<holstein> chemistree: with FOSS and linux, its not so much "can" you do it... its more about how, and if you want to go through the trouble
<holstein> in theory, its all open, and anything is possible
<holstein> but there are hardware limitations and things that are just not practical
<holstein> 20:23 < chemistree> what about if I just download ubuntu and run it from harddrive?
<holstein> ^^ to me, that means you download the image, and click and run ubuntu
<holstein> that can only happen (easily) with wubi
<holstein> or virtualizing linux
<chemistree> so the alternative to wubi is to download -> burn to disk -> run live from disk
<holstein> chemistree: ubuntustudio can not be run live
<chemistree> yeah, but Ubuntu can
<holstein> you can run the normal ubuntu (and most of the other ones) live from CD or USB or whatever
<chemistree> ok
<chemistree> so I can just download ubuntu (normal) to my 2 gig jump drive, and run it live from that? sounds like a good place to start
<holstein> chemistree: yup.. thats a great way to 'kick the tires'.. that or xubuntu since ubuntustudio is XFCE as well
<astraljava> chemistree: You will have to use USB stick creator, or unetbootin to make it bootable, though.
<holstein> yeah, or you can dd copy them now
<astraljava> Oh okay, yeah.
<holstein> astraljava: 11.10? and above?
<astraljava> holstein: I forget which one was the breaker, but after a certain release you had to use the same or later release with USB creator. unetbootin should work for all.
<astraljava> holstein: Never used dd, but I figure it should work just fine.
<chemistree> holstein: "dd copy them now"?
<astraljava> Well, at last I feel pride for sharing the nationality with a dude: http://hurricanes.nhl.com/club/news.htm?id=608395
<holstein> astraljava: i tested it whever it was
<holstein> worked great :)
<astraljava> Good to know.
<holstein> chemistree: you can... that'll give you a bootable USB stick
<holstein> its not trivial.. dd is also known as "disk destroyer"
<astraljava> Heheh.
<chemistree> "its not trivial" meaning: it IS of importance. so  the USB stick creator method will side step the 'non-trivial' "disk destroyer" route?
<holstein> chemistree: i mean its not something you want to take lightly
<holstein> if you say 'sudo dd erase all my important data from my actual hard drive'... it will
<chemistree> downloading onto a jump drive and running live from that is much much more trivial then...
<chemistree> sounds like that is the safest possible action to take
<holstein> chemistree: you should back up everything
<holstein> and no how to revert
<holstein> thats the safest possible action
<holstein> then, you literally cant break anything
#ubuntustudio 2012-01-01
<lozzy_uk> Hi. Anyone able to help me with a mouse problem?
<jumpysnake> buongiorno
<jumpysnake> italiano?
<astraljava> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jumpysnake> ok
<jumpysnake> I installed ubuntu studio, and I find myself without a network manager. I knew that was not installed by default, so I downloaded the package tar.bz. puertroppo but I could not install it. give me know the command to start the installation?
<jumpysnake> sorry
<jumpysnake> I installed ubuntu studio, and I find myself without a network manager. I knew that was not installed by default, so I downloaded the package tar.bz. but unfortunately I could not install it. give me know the command to start the installation?
<astraljava> You don't need the sources for that.
<astraljava> Issue a command `sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome`, and it should be done.
<astraljava> Might need to fire up the applet by hand right after install, if it doesn't get loaded.
<astraljava> That should happen with hitting Alt+F2, and typing `nm-applet' (without the quotes).
<jumpysnake> i dont ave connection cable, but only wifi
<astraljava> jumpysnake: Ok. You will need to download the .debs by hand from the 'net, then.
<astraljava> jumpysnake: Do you need help with that?
<jumpysnake> if you can. because that's what I try, and that's what I find. I find only packages for debian I have not tried for fear of incompatibility
<astraljava> jumpysnake: Ok. You should use the site packages.ubuntu.com
<astraljava> jumpysnake: It has the search utility, so you choose your release and then enter the package name you want. Or other similar search terms.
<astraljava> jumpysnake: You are looking for network-manager-gnome, as I said.
<jumpysnake> ok :) grazie
<astraljava> jumpysnake: You can then go to that package's page, where all the dependencies are listed.
<astraljava> jumpysnake: I'm not sure how big a list that is, but I doubt very long.
<astraljava> jumpysnake: If you can, download one by one, according to the messages dpkg gives you.
<astraljava> jumpysnake: If you can't, then try to get the immediate dependencies first, and come back if those weren't enough.
<jumpysnake> understand
<astraljava> jumpysnake: Good luck, and don't hesitate to come back here in case you run into problems. And you can try #ubuntu if no one is available here for help.
<jumpysnake> ok, thanks
<jumpysnake> hello
<astraljava> Hiya.
<jumpysnake> well ... I downloaded and installed network-manager and its dependencies one by one. I restarted UbuntuStudio, and I can see NM. but now I find myself without a wifi NM. my wifi is on, but NM does not detect it, saying that there 'is no device enabled iwi. how can I fix this?
<astraljava> jumpysnake: Maybe you have a killswitch on your laptop?
<jumpysnake> is, in fact I have the killswitch, and just as you say, I tried to disable it and restart it. No but it has happened. I tried to give the ifconfig and the usb stick is not seen. I tried lsusb and I can read the key. I tried to give iwlist scanning to try to set a hidden connection, but unfortunately the built-in wifi can not read because the router is too far away.
<astraljava> Usb stick? Is that a mobile broadband stick?
<jumpysnake> I have the usb stick, and also the integrated interface. but are forced to use the usb stick because it is directional. So I am forced to use that to be able to detect the wifi router
<jumpysnake> I only see wlan0 with ifconfig (integrated). I installed the drivers and I ran the script to the usb stick.
<jumpysnake> i try on wicd
<cgfree> hey can anyone provide assistance with an issue on Ubuntu Studio 11.10 with MSI Wind u100 netbook? <The error is that my audio-jack input doesnt fully function under linux, but on windows its fine. It seems when its fully inserted there's no output - but on half-insert i get output minus some treble/bass>
<cgfree> happy new year everyone!
<holstein> cgfree: sure... also, this is not going to be ubuntustudio specific, so you can search 'ubuntu' and try #ubuntu or other avenues as well
<holstein> cgfree: let me be clear on what the issue is...
<holstein> you are trying to do what?
<holstein> use an external mic?
<cgfree> holstein i had at first installed and operated on Ubuntu Karmic before the upgrade to studio (just wanted to give it a whirl)
<holstein> sure, and thats awesome!
<cgfree> everything on karmic was operational after os install, but not the case with studio
<holstein> but, you are not utilizing anything ubuntustudio specific, so you dont need to limit yourself to only ubuntustudio avenues of support
<holstein> cgfree: its not so much that you have installed ubuntustdio
<cgfree> holstein, i see your point ;)
<holstein> its that you have install a new version of ubuntu
<holstein> newer kernel
<cgfree> yep
<holstein> newer alsa
<cgfree> everyone in #ubuntu seem to be bust
<cgfree> busy*
<holstein> if you would like to test/confimr that, you can DL the current normal ubuntu and test that the issue is the same
<holstein> however, im not kicking you out of here.. im just saying...
<holstein> cgfree: so, are you trying to use an external mic?
<holstein> cgfree: im actually not busy right now, so if you'll help me, i can help you
<holstein> cgfree: are you trying to use an external mic?
<holstein> what exactly are you plugging in and why/how?
<holstein> cgfree: seems to me that maybe you are too busy to recieve help at this time?
<holstein> feel free and ping me when you are ready.. im confident i can at least point you in the proper direction
<holstein> feel free and ping me when you are ready.. im confident i can at least point you in the proper direction
<cgfree> actually holstein  i think just my presence in the ubuntu channels have helped my searching lol - i just found a possible solution
<holstein> cool
<holstein> could be the driver support just isnt there
<holstein> in a terminal, you can run alsamixer and just tweak those levels, not trusting any labels
<holstein> you can install the package pavucontrol
<holstein> i usually suggest trying live CD's to experiment with different kernels and alsa revs
<holstein> trying the latest LTS release, which is 10.04, and even the upcoming one, 12.04
<holstein> that will be what makes a difference... the kernel or alsa revs
<holstein> unless its just a simple little tweak in the UI and you are not comfortable with yet
<cgfree> so.. wait...
<cgfree> youre saying i couldve avoided all of this if I had just used the liveusb version and it wouldve shown these same issues before actual complete installation?
<holstein> cgfree: yup
<holstein> thats what i suggest to everyone
<holstein> try the live version, see what works, and read about how to fix it
<holstein> we (ubuntustudio) hope to have a live version this cycle
<cgfree> i never thought of that to be honest
<cgfree> lol
<holstein> but, again, you might just not be used to the controls, or it could be just a little something fiddly
<holstein> i dont know what hardware you have
<holstein> what you are plugging in
<holstein> or why
<cgfree> aaaactually im completely new to the xfce
<holstein> cgfree: yup... theres that
<holstein> if you are new to the UI, there are differences
<jumpysnake> hello
<holstein> o/
<jumpysnake> it is possible that installing UbuntuStudio has damaged my network?
<holstein> jumpysnake: i dont think so, whats up?
<holstein> i used to use wubi... and i would have to unplug the power to reset the network card
<jumpysnake> I installed the last night. This afternoon I installed the package of NM, unfortunately is not successful, and I decided to install wicd. this is done, I was able to connect to wifi router, but I noticed that if I start ubuntu in another partition, 10.04, this is no longer able to connect to the network. But back to UbuntuStudio: I said that I can connect the host to the router, but will not let me browse the web. why? explain it you know? ifconfig
<jumpysnake> shows that everything is ok, says the same iwconfig, iwlist scanning and says that everything is ok.
<holstein> not sure... maybe you have a piece of hardware that does not have good driver support
<holstein> you can run lspci and see what card you have
<jumpysnake> lspci tells me what kind of mounting hardware.? however, I mount an intel. and since they are very far from the wifi router, wifi usb use a directional, supported magnificently by ubuntu. has always worked with ubuntu. and if I have to be honest, I never used the integrated interface, except for testing
<knobo> I have a AKAI LPD8 laptop pad controller. And I'd like to play with it and connect some of the buttons to control volum and some of the pads to do non musical things. What kind of program can I do that with?
<holstein> jumpysnake: lspci will tell you what hardware is being 'seen'
<holstein> if you can go in and disable the internal one, you might have an easier time
<holstein> jumpysnake: feel freen and output lspci to a pastebin
<holstein> knobo: anything really, assuming it works, and i think it does
<holstein> JACK is the usual suspect
<holstein> theres aconnectgui
<holstein> knobo: you are just looking for ways to connect the midi signal from the akai to whatever application
<holstein> you should try #opensourcemusicians as well... there are some midi folk over there
<jumpysnake> ok. I am now with another PC. I prepare a text document and post
<knobo> holstein: thanks
<holstein> knobo: sure... JACK is not trivial, but you'll see a 'connect' button there, and thigs typically just 'show up' when they can be connected
<knobo> I think I might look at midish
<holstein> you can look at what you like, but JACK is the tool to use
<holstein> its just not easy
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-24
<studio-user630> ups does something work ? (I'm new here)
<studio-user630> yes - I see something
<studio-user630> can anyone answer ?
<studio-user630>   H  A  L  L  O  ! ! !
<studio-user630> H A L L O - can anyone say something
<FloatingGoat> kallah halla
<studio-user630> ok - first answer on my system
<studio-user630> thanks !!!
<len-1304> studio-user630, most of us are doing "family time".
<len-1304> We just look at the screen the odd time. (or not)
<FloatingGoat> yes
<FloatingGoat> espectially me
<FloatingGoat> JUST LEAVE!
<user630> well i am new / back again user630 - ubuntu rebooted automatic ...
<len-1304> I didn't know that happened after install...
<user630> well on my mashine !?! - now i'll try to get some updates ...
<LumpOfCoal> heyas
<FloatingGoat> hey lumpy
<user630> hay lumpy
<LumpOfCoal> how goes it tonight?
<user630> trying to install ubuntu un USB-Stick ...
<LumpOfCoal> i have never installed it on at thumbdrive but have installed it from a thumb drive
<FloatingGoat> im just doin what i gotta do
<FloatingGoat> saying what i gotta say
<FloatingGoat> did i say anything stupid today?
<LumpOfCoal> i dunno FloatingGoat i am usually too busy correrting all the stupid things i say to notice any one else
<user630> i like my name "user 630"  well install on USB-stick is no official option - but i try and test - at this moment it runs !?! ...
<FloatingGoat> hahaha
<user630> ey - i got a "Python.3-2-x"
<user630> and firefox wants to restart ...
<LumpOfCoal> hmmm i wonder how that happened.. heh
 * LumpOfCoal is beat atm
<LumpOfCoal> i feel like i should open a bakery
<len-dt> Worked in one as a teen... the boss and I both decided it was not for me
<LumpOfCoal> I do pretty good at it actually
<len-dt> I do about 6 or 7 loaves a week...
<len-dt> wild yeast.
<LumpOfCoal> i tried a traditional french bread today though... lets just say, i have a rather large pretzel
<LumpOfCoal> i don't do that many a week
<LumpOfCoal> 3-4
<len-dt> I find the more full the oven is the better my bread does.
<LumpOfCoal> esp for electric ones
<LumpOfCoal> i like gas ovens for baking personally
<LumpOfCoal> and len-dt did you catch what i mentioned earlier
<len-dt> Ya, I block the vent, put a layer of fire brick splits to cook on...
<len-dt> Everything works now?
<LumpOfCoal> every version, every os, connects just fine
<len-dt> Ya, there may have been a lib update that happened...
<LumpOfCoal> but i made absolutely no changes to the settings on the versions and os i failed with on friday
<LumpOfCoal> i would have had to update for that to happen no?
<len-dt> Did you reload the OS?
<LumpOfCoal> nope
<len-dt> gremlins
<LumpOfCoal> i did load a few earlier versions on new partitions
<LumpOfCoal> but did nothing to the ones i had installed
<LumpOfCoal> the only one that has issues is debian
<LumpOfCoal> but i never played with that enought to even check dependancies
<LumpOfCoal> and i have no motivation to do so
<len-dt> debian should ...... should deal correctly with depends
<user630> ... and firefox is back again ...
<LumpOfCoal> well it is rather a mute point, i care not to worry about debian for streaming
<LumpOfCoal> i want to use tango and/or studio for that particular task
<LumpOfCoal> right now, the latest, i think 12.04 studio is set as my daily desktop
<user630> ... and i reboot again ...
<LumpOfCoal> i put the older distros on a hotswap as a fallback
<LumpOfCoal> and the fire bricks
<LumpOfCoal> that is a great idea
<len-dt> I find ten just covers one of the racks.
<len-dt> I heat the oven as hot as it will go.... then basically turn it off to bake.
<len-dt> It hits about 500F
<LumpOfCoal> that sounds like it would be great for a traditional french
<LumpOfCoal> among others
<len-dt> I do basic wild yeast whole wheat. Flour, water, salt...
<LumpOfCoal> i have a hard enough time finding yeast here period
<LumpOfCoal> email me any recipes and sources you want
<len-dt> water/flour 50/50 let it sit for 24hours
<LumpOfCoal> and that forms a yeast?
<len-dt> cut in half and add enough to bring back to the same weight.
<len-dt>  after about a week it is ready to use.
<LumpOfCoal> so you culture it and keep it in the fridge amish style
<len-dt> Ya, it is yeast and bacteria.
<len-dt> Sour stuff.
<LumpOfCoal> ah, a sour dough culture
<len-dt> I use a form of "no knead"
<LumpOfCoal> my basic loaf is a half high gluton, half whole wheat with a bit of rye
<LumpOfCoal> three loaf recipe
<len-dt> When I say flour it is normally a mix.
<LumpOfCoal> i do it about once a week
<len-dt> whole and rye, but sometimes oat/flax/barley in small amounts.
<LumpOfCoal> i think you and i are going to have many conversations in the future len
<LumpOfCoal> darn glad i met ya
<len-dt> ever visit permies.com?
<LumpOfCoal> no
<LumpOfCoal> but i will in a second
<len-dt> In one of the threads I did a complete thing on my bread with pics
<LumpOfCoal> meshelly and i are flower pot gardeners as well
<LumpOfCoal> great site
<LumpOfCoal> is it yours?
<len-dt> No
<len-dt> got asked to moderate once... but I was too busy here
<LumpOfCoal> hmm
<LumpOfCoal> they do podcasts as well eh
<LumpOfCoal> remember my whole seperate test stream thought and such
<LumpOfCoal> might be a good community to see if they would want to get involved
<LumpOfCoal> i can have up to ten "channels" with centanovacast
<FloatingGoat> len-dt: my other youtube video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZROHxG3mG7A
<len-dt> FloatingGoat, so what do you think of it?
<len-dt> The mic is farther away... the voice and guitar are about even, maybe move the mic just a bit closer (inch or two at a time) to have the voice just noticeably higher. Its hard to get just right.
<len-dt> Listen with your eyes closed.
<len-dt> FloatingGoat, you and I both have soft voices.
<len-dt> there are some good examples of people who have done well even so.
<FloatingGoat> Soft voice=bad usually?
<len-dt> only if you watch the idol shows...
<FloatingGoat> I totally agree with that
<FloatingGoat> lol
<len-dt> Remember a song called "The year of the cat"?
<len-dt> Seems he has a soft voice.
<len-dt> female? listen ti Dido
<FloatingGoat> The closest ive compared my voice to someone successful is the lead male vocals in the XX
<FloatingGoat> I would go as far as saying mine is even more vibrant than his
<len-dt> If you want to do art, you are not likely to work for a big recording company anyway.
<len-dt> Watching xx the vocalist is mostly vocalizing more than singing. But ya you do project a bit more than that.
<len-dt> First time I have seen an SG being used for a while.
<FloatingGoat> chrystalized?
<LumpOfCoal> later all and all have a great holiday
<len-dt> Ya.
<len-dt> Thats the one.
<FloatingGoat> ya, i might cover it
<whoo> Unable to locate package nautilus-gksu
<whoo> otherwise not able to open files with admin privileges on a right click basis
<whoo> I need some help
<whoo> I got it...
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-25
<thompa> hello. I have ubuntustudio working well on laptop but my pc was upgraded different and am missing some theming
<thompa> i tried purging ubuntu and reinstalling, windows theme and login still missing
<thompa> I dont have the greybird style in PC as well. What to install?
<thompa> I am using synaptic and whole bunch of files seem to be missing. The apt-get install ubuntustudio desktop does not install everything
<area51employee> hey everybody! happy holidays!
<area51employee> just a quick question or 2. banshee will not recognize a CD when I insert it into my laptop in ubuntu studio but if i change over to just ubuntu, banshee works without any problems. what can i do to get banshee to work correctly in ubuntu studio?
<thompa> I would like to get the ubuntustudio log in screen. How can I get rid of ubuntu one?
<Guest64133> thats a good question. i have no idea how to change the login screen. never thought about it till now
<thompa> ubuntu studio does not install so well on top of ubuntu
<thompa> one big problem is music is playing but cant shut off or find the app
<thompa> i shouldnt have to start over with a clean install. purge does not purge
<thompa> arrghh got to shut off computer cause sound wont stop
<thompa> time to delete rythmbox
<area51employee> hey everybody! got a question.
<Guest64133> yes...?
<area51employee> banshee will not automatically rip a CD when i put it in the tray even though i have banshee set to do that.
<area51employee> oops..part of that is gone.
<area51employee> banshee will not automatically rip a CD even though i have it set to do that and it the cd doesn't show on the left side of the screen until i go back to the desktop and click on the icon for the disc and select "mount device"
<area51employee> then it shows up in banshee and i can import the CD
<area51employee> in "regular" ubuntu, banshee works just fine...
<area51employee> banshee will not automatically detect and/or rip a CD after i've put it into the tray and closed the tray. however, if i go back to the desktop, i can right-click on the icon for the disc and select "mount volume/device" and then it shows up in banshee and i have to manually import the cd into my library. i have the options selected to automatically rip cds after being inserted. what gives?
<area51employee> i'm using ubuntu studio 12.10
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-26
<thompa> i used the ubuntu to ubuntu studio upgrade method but missing studio login screen as well as volume control in panel. also windows theme is wrong
<bjoe> I done this in ubuntustudio https://soundcloud.com/simp10plus/simp10plus13eighths-4bassnbeat
<len-dt> thompa, There are some things in /etc that will not be upgraded by installing packages. The themes may be there, but the setting to select the theme would not be.
<bjoe> i just installed 12.10 on sda1 and think i shoulda left  where to install the boot loader to sda instead of changeing it to sda1 because it boots up into  grub rescue
<len-dt> thompa, have you installed ubuntustudio-default-settings?
<thompa> len-dt, yea I figured. I am following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ubuntu%20Studio%20Upgrade%20from%20Ubuntu
<bjoe> i dont know what would be faster, figuring out how to fix or installing again
<thompa> hmmm
<thompa> I cant move my files to windows partition cause its too full so reinstall not option
<thompa> len-dt, my terminal has no prompt either now
<thompa> I think i need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop first
<thompa> len-dt, there is no package called ubuntustudio-default settings
<bjoe> reinstalling is what I have chose to do
<thompa> len-dt, nevermind i found it
<thompa> bjoe, for what
<thompa> you should not have to reinstall
<len-dt> thompa, I have personally never tried switching from vanilla to studio. So I am just trying to figure out what packages are all there.
<bjoe> to get grub to boot the correct partition
<bjoe> too late i allready started reinstalling
<len-dt> bjoe, switching the place grub is installed is not that hard.
<len-dt> OK
<thompa> I think studio uses some xcfe stuff and i may have purged that too.
<thompa> bjoe, is it the orger you want to change?
<thompa> *order
<bjoe> len-dt, getting me to figure out how to do it seems impossible i dont understand grub
<len-dt> Ya, I can figure out the command, but the next time a new kernel comes in I am not sure it would stick.
<thompa> bjoe, http://www.unixmen.com/grub-customizer-2-5-5-is-available-customize-grubburg-from-a-gui-interface/
<thompa> thats the gui link. you can also do a grub reinstall
<bjoe> thanks, I would have to reenter all the networking stuff to get online .
<bjoe> i'm in the install now. I want sda1 to be where I install  ubuntustudio and i could care less about booting  sda2 or sda3
<thompa> oh at the install ok
<thompa> just do a custom install. the last option
<bjoe> so do i select /dev/sda  as the place for the bootloader and then change /dev/sda1 to mount at /
<bjoe> ?
<thompa> there you can see the sds. delete or format sda1 and recreate
<bjoe> i'm at the custom install
<bjoe> yeah
<thompa> yes
<thompa> you got it
<bjoe> what about the bootloader? last time i selected sda1 as where the bootloader goes and added the bootflag
<thompa> leave the bootloader default i think its sda
<bjoe> cool
<thompa> no
<thompa> it should be sda i think
<bjoe> ok i did have grub bouncing around all over the place before with windows and a couplea linux partitions
<bjoe> the boot flag was on the ntfs partition sda2 before should I change that back?
<bjoe> i guess it doesn't matter
<thompa> it does
<bjoe> which partition does the boot flag need to be on?
<thompa> ntfs will be detected so it should be sda
<bjoe> ok i think if i leave sda as where the bootloader goes it should figure it out
<thompa> if you go back a step what is the default?
<thompa> yes
<thompa> you got it
<thompa> dont mess with it
<thompa> only format sda1 of course /
<bjoe> yes copying files now
<thompa> all the other stuff will be detected.
<thompa> well good luck
<thompa> the ubuntustudio desktop meta package seems to be missing files. i am going to have to install all of it piece by piece
<bjoe> cool it doesn't matter about the other partitions booting. the registry is screwed from some old trojan on windows and i got  my kernel and video adapter out of version sync  on the ubuntu. it's quicker to start over  but i have data opn both the other partitionsd that needs to be kept
<thompa> ya you can pull that data over from studio
<thompa> it will mount the others
<bjoe> thank goodness.
<bjoe> I'm hoping I can use the other ubuntu partition as a home mount point and just erase all the stuff i dont need
<bjoe> thompa what are you doing ?
<thompa> well that you could have assigned at the install
<thompa> i have an old ubuntu system converting to ubuntustudio. It wont change the themes and missing stuff
<bjoe> I can do that from gparted too cant I
<bjoe> I had that happen once with gnome lost all the themes except the whited out one
<thompa> it will have created /home already on sda1
<thompa> I think ubuntu unity crap did something
<thompa> you could use the extra partition as storage.
<thompa> just leave your home call the other one data or backup or video
<thompa> something like that.
<thompa> you have some work cut out if you change /home i think. i cant remember
<bjoe> don't you have to change to like xfce window manager or something to get the ubuntustudio theme?
<bjoe> openbox is good to use with old systems
<thompa> yea it uses a bit of both
<thompa> i purged xcfe and them wont come back . it should with ubuntustudio install
<bjoe> i don't know how to add entries into the logon thing but that would be the way to go like clone your xfce, gnome, cairo or whatever and then do openbox -replace
<thompa> thats a cool idea.
<thompa> my machine is pretty fast. 8 processors with nvidia
<bjoe> dang
<thompa> tor is it 6 sorry
<bjoe> i guess you dont need openbox haha
<thompa> something in the default install is not pulling in or replacing ubuntu
<bjoe> mine is configuring boot loader
<bjoe> runningf update-grub that is probably what i shoulda done but i think mine loaded grub1 or something
<thompa> i found the quantal list of packages for studio so will have to just check all those
<bjoe> did you upgrade to quantal?
<thompa> i think you did the right thing
<thompa> yes
<bjoe> i tried that from a terminal with my messed up 12.04 and it wouldn't upgrade. I was stuck in every direction I tried
<bjoe> rebooting
<thompa> ubuntu made a mistake with the rythmbox autoplay feature. I cant ever find it and if volume control is missing you got to reopen it
<thompa> its a left over from unity and studio should dump this
<bjoe> i've not ever run it
<thompa> what do you use for making music?
<bjoe> i mostly use pure data. i have been wanting to find a good midi sequencer but my pure data patch is so big it takes all the processing power that my desktop has
<bjoe> i think that non sequencer might work. qtractor and muse are great but they crash a lot
<thompa> ardour crashes often here
<bjoe> yes it booted
<thompa> but its fun because there are lots of programs to choose from
<bjoe> ardour worked great for me just recording tracks
<thompa> I meant openshot crashes
<bjoe> they were supposed to add midi but I didnht see it last time i looked
<thompa> i was making a music video
<bjoe> openshot did have some bad crashes for me too
<thompa> im stumped. I dont have the greybird style available. also no seperate menu entries for audio prod and so on
<thompa> im going to try a reboot after this. good luck bjoe
<bjoe> cool   thanks
<bjoe> good luck to you too
<thompa> bjoe, i found the culprit. The studio meta package is not installing studio menu. I should file a bug
<Len-nb> The studio meta package should not have the menu in it.
<thompa> oh
<thompa> what about studio settings?
<Len-nb> That is in the ubuntustudio-default-settings package
<thompa> did not install from there
<Len-nb> It will only show if you have the ubuntustudio session though.
<Len-nb> It will not show on a plain xfce install.
<thompa> oh so maybe thats why no login splash
<Len-nb> or xfce session
<thompa> thats where im at. I went back and followed the help page instructions but it wont work
<Len-nb> The login screen is lightdm.
<thompa> cool. Thanks
<Len-nb> So lightdm would have to be setup to use the US theme.
<thompa> I think I went from ubuntu to xfce some time ago then studio
<thompa> but there is no command for ubuntustudio install
<thompa> i just installed studio menu and it unistalled the settings
<Len-nb> the ubuntustudio-menu package is not up to date.
<thompa> The following packages will be REMOVED: ubuntustudio-default-settings if I do studio menu
<Len-nb> It was for adding the menu to a gnome desktop... which is no longer used by anyone.
<thompa> any idea how to get to a ubuntustudio setup default
<Len-nb> I have always installed from ISO. I have not done the install from vanilla/whatever switch to studio.
<Len-nb> The idea is that the desktop of choice is installed and then the studio metas are used to install studio apps while keeping the desktop the same as install
<thompa> that would explain my problem. I should be able to go back to a basic ubuntu and install from here at least
<Len-nb> Things have kind of gone sideways since about 11.10
<thompa> Len-nb, thats very interesting thanks.
<thompa> i am going to try and fix it without reinstalling
<Len-nb> It should be possible.
<thompa> I have had ubuntu on this for a couple years
<thompa> I think I need to reinstall some settings like gdm
<Len-nb> We don't use GDM anymore.
<thompa> oh great
<Len-nb> The ubuntu standard is lightdm now.
<Len-nb> I think all the ubuntus use that.
<thompa> thats right i remember that now
<bjoe> i think it's working great
<thompa> I was running debian stable before that
<bjoe>  i can run my patch at least. just gotta either copy over the iem filters or grab the source and install them
<Len-nb> gnome2 is no longer being supported
<bjoe> looks like the only thing that is missing from a default install is the filters
<thompa> is the greybird style part of xcfe? I guess I should install that first
<Len-nb> Unity as a desktop is ok for consumer desktop use, but not for a workstation like studio.
<Len-nb> I think greybird is xfce, but I could be wrong.
<bjoe> video needs to be changes to 1360x768 in nvidia control panel, jack needs to use sb audigy instead of builtin, and keyoard set to no repeat
<Len-nb> I know we use it though.
<thompa> I dont like the music app being part of volume control. If you get a panel problem like i got
<Len-nb> I can understand.
<Len-nb> I think it is possible to not show that applet though.
<thompa> could not find the off switch and music was blasting in school
<Len-nb> Yuck
<thompa> the problem is that its worse when it runs in xfce like that
<Len-nb> What player are you set up for?
<bjoe> greybird is the default theme here on a fresh install of studio
<Len-nb> Studio defaults to audacious
<thompa> yes I got my laptop with studio beside me and am on big pc
<thompa> they are different :*)
<thompa> the menus and colrs are too
<thompa> *colors
<Len-nb> colours... where I come from.
<thompa> i am going to just install xfce first
<thompa> Len-nb, me too sometimes
<thompa> Len-nb, you in UK? chance of snow here in Memphis tonight.
<Len-nb> Canada, it is 2:03 AM in the UK... I am Vanacouver Island
<Len-nb> We had 3-5 inches of snow earlier.
<thompa> ive been there once nice place.
<thompa> Len-nb, so I am a little confused. is there no meta package that will work?
<Len-nb> We've been here about 6 years now
<Len-nb> It would take a collection of meta packages I think.
<thompa> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video
<thompa> sorry thats what the instructions say
<thompa> it may be I have to start from ubuntu and not xfce like i did a while back
<thompa> Im still not sure why the default menu does not show. There is some setting I need to change from
<thompa> i cant remember anymore
<thompa> gtk2 was reinstalled
<Len-nb> Just taking a look at our seeds... audio-common, audio-plugins, desktop, ffmpeg-common, font-meta, generation, graphics, photography, publishing, recording, video
<Len-nb> Those are what is in the seeds...
<thompa> also some kernel changes after xfce so I should reinstall studio and thats it
<Len-nb> then in desktop there is:  ubuntustudio-desktop # metapackage for everything here
<Len-nb>  * (ubuntustudio-default-settings)
<Len-nb>  * (xubuntu-icon-theme)             # to get elementary and elementary-dark icon themes
<Len-nb>  * (ubuntustudio-lightdm-theme)
<Len-nb>  * (ubuntustudio-look)
<Len-nb>  * (ubuntustudio-sounds)
<thompa> it should be in desktop. thanks for the help
<Len-nb>  * (ubuntustudio-wallpapers)
<Len-nb>  * lightdm-gtk-greeter
<Len-nb>  * plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio
<thompa> gtk-greeter is missing
<thompa> that helps
<Len-nb> ubuntustudio-lightdm-theme would be what sets the login screen.
<thompa> oh ok
<thompa> Len-nb, --reinstall of xfce4 then studio settings and --reinstall studio desktop worked
<thompa> I have my menu
<thompa> also terminal finally has a prompt
<Len-nb> Good, I going to eat now so I am gone for a while.
<Len-nb> *i'm
<thompa> Have a good holiday
<bjoe> thius thing is working great
<thompa> good for u. same here
<bjoe> great
<thompa> I had to do a --reinstall of packages
<thompa> I didn't think that mattered anymore
<onlyHuman> i just got a stupid little error from udisk2 and had to unsafely unplug and replug a thumbdrive.   should i file a bug report?
<Len-nb> onlyHuman, that sounds familiar, there may already be a bug.
<onlyHuman> well ill add myself to the affected list thanx
<gartral> hey everyone, I got an android tablet yesterday for x-mas and I was wondering.. is there *Any* way to use it as a control surface with midi over wifi? and if so, what do i need?
<zequence> gartral: Don't know if anyone here has done anything with that. You could try #opensourcemusicians or #dataflow (where I know some people have been messing around with arm devices)
<xgoo> hii all
<cfhowlett> xgoo: hey there
<cfhowlett> I saw your query about .mp3 to .ogg conversion
<cfhowlett> xgoo: ffmpeg -i file.mp3 file.ogg will do it in a hurry
<xgoo> em.. what the mean -i ?
<xgoo> -i = invert ? isn't it?
<cfhowlett> xgoo: no the -i would be "input" if my understanding of ffmpeg is correct
<xgoo> thanks..
<xgoo> i see
<cfhowlett> file:///home/acerimmer/Desktop/ffmpegwiki.html
<cfhowlett> err, I tried to send the wiki file but no ...
<cfhowlett> anyway, the wiki has great documentation
<cfhowlett> Want the wiki?
<xgoo> send again.. i loss it :(
<cfhowlett> I think you have to accept/authorize for the transfer
<cfhowlett> it's a 19 k html file
<xgoo> i'm read the manual of ffmpeg .. :)
<xgoo> ffmpeg is a very fast video and audio converter that can also grab from a live audio/video source.
<xgoo> :)
<cfhowlett> yep.  it's a nice little swiss army knife.
<drmacro> How do I change or add apps to the Applications Menu?
<Guest56851> app menu -> settings -> main menu
<drmacro> Guest56851: app menu -> settings -> main menu no "main menu" on mine:-(
<Guest56851> right click the menu -> properties -> edit menu
<len-dt> install alacart
<len-dt> Sorry alacarte
<len-dt> drmacro,  ^^^
<drmacro> Guest56851: That allows me to change the icon for the Apps menu or it's title
<drmacro> len-dt: saw that, figured there was a "native" way to do it.
<len-dt> It does less than many people want...
<len-dt> Well we added alacarte in 12.10
<len-dt> You can hand edit the file(s) of course :)
<len-dt> What is it you want to achieve?
<drmacro> len-dt: I'm on 12.04, just wanted to add an app, EaglePCB for instance.
<Guest56851> no option for edit? then yeah your gonna need to sudo apt-get install alacarte
<len-dt> When you install it should show up on it's own... if not the best way is to create a *.desktop file and add it to /usr/share/appliactiona/
<drmacro> len-dt Eagle install too dumb...;-)
<len-dt> If you use alacarte to do it, you are stuck with it being in an "other apps" menu.
<drmacro> len-dt: so what files need editing?
<len-dt> which sub menu should it be a part of?
<drmacro> len-dt: since I have other electronics apps there is already an Electronics sub-menu
<len-dt> Wow really? I don't remember that one... I better ask which version of ubuntu you are using
<Guest56851> damn shes good. one of my information security instructors died and i cant find any information on her on the internet
<Guest56851> totally the wrong room   >_<
<drmacro> len-dt: UBS12.04 with Kicad installed, I think it creates the sub-menu when it installs.
<len-dt> There is no eletronics section of the menu since about 11.10 in studio
<len-dt> Ah!
<len-dt> what is one of the other electronics SW you installed that already shows on the menu called?
<drmacro> len-dt: Visolate
<len-dt> try: ls /usr/share/applications/*visolate*
<len-dt> you should see something like visolate.desktop or something.
<drmacro> len-dt: aren't the .desktop files the actual launchers?  for instance there is an EaglePCB.desktop in my Desktop folder
<Len-nb> drmacro, good you could copy that one in there.
<drmacro> but how does that get into the App Menu?
<Len-nb> by copying it to /usr/share/appliccations/
<Len-nb> sudo cp -a  EaglePCB.desktop /usr/share/applications/ should do it.
 * Len-nb is assuming you are already cd Desktop
<Guest56851> i still say you should "sudo apt-get install alacarte" to make this easier in the future
<drmacro> interestingly, I found the Edit Menu you mentioned earlier...but, after exiting it the Properties tab is grayed out and (after previously installing alacarte...it never showed up in the Apps Menu)
<len-dt> drmacro, once your *.desktop file in in /usr/share/applications/ the app should show up on the menu "somewhere".
<drmacro> so I copied the .desktop file, now EaglePCB shows up under Other. Also, if I go to App Menu>Settings>Main Menu  the Electronics sub-menu doesn't show...
<len-dt> The trick is to edit the file till it goes where you want.
<len-dt>  :) Ya I told you alacarte has limitations...
<drmacro> The .desktop file? It has nothing that would lead me to believe it controls it's own location in the menu
<len-dt> If you edit your *.desktop file you should see a line that says Categories.
<len-dt> That line determines where it sits in the menu.
<drmacro> no Categories line
<drmacro> I'll look at one from usr/share
<len-dt> Look at another desktop file for an example.
<len-dt> Preferably one that goes with the electronics part of the menu.
<drmacro> ok, copied the line from the kicad.desktop to EaglePCB.desktop, works fine. So what creates the categories that App menu displays?
<len-dt> There is a system template in /etc/xdg/xdg-ubuntustudio/menus
<len-dt> there are other menu stubbs in /etc/xdg/menus/applications-merged/
<len-dt> which is probably where your electronics menu is tacked in.
<len-dt> there is also a per user directory ~/.local/share/ where more *.desktop files may sit...
<len-dt> and ~/.config/menus/
<len-dt> It is actually possible to put them in even more places... but those are the standard ones
<len-dt> alacarte deals with the ones in your home directory only.
<Darkness_of_Time> hello everybody
<Darkness_of_Time> does anybody here use music applications on ubuntustudio?
<zequence> Darkness_of_Time: I'd say that's what most people user Ubuntu Studio for :)
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: I would like to ask about software synthesizers, such as (windows) vst instruments
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: is there a reliable way to run this type of software on ubuntustudio?
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: or... is there any kind of similar software for ubuntu studio?
<zequence> Darkness_of_Time: I don't use software instruments much, but I can tell you that there's at least two standard formats for on Linux. dssi and lv2. I think you can also use vst instruments, but how is not something I know. You might find more answers on #opensourcemusicians or #kxstudio (based on Ubuntu, with some vst enabled stuff in it)
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: thanks a lot
<zequence> The only softsynth I use is hexter. It's a dssi instrument
<zequence> Can be run standalone, or loaded into one of the DAWS that support dssi instruments
<zequence> Darkness_of_Time: Hydrogen is a drummachine/sequencer, you might want to check out
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: I'm just insterested in orchestral & piano soft synths...
<zequence> synths, or samplers?
<zequence> There's linux-sampler, and some sample libs
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: this one, can load just soundfonts and gig files
<zequence> sonatina symphony library, and a couple of piano librariews
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: sonatina is a sfz format
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: what I mean
<zequence> linux-sampler can load sfz too
<zequence> I think
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: is edirol orchestra, kontakt
<Darkness_of_Time> etc
<Darkness_of_Time> most likely linux-sampler can load sf2, gig and sfz
<Darkness_of_Time> I think you're right
<Darkness_of_Time> zequence: which soundcard do you have installed in your system? is it necessary to have a good and expensive one?
<zequence> Darkness_of_Time: Depends on what you want to do with it. Expensive, no
<Darkness_of_Time> midi + audio editing
<Darkness_of_Time> this is what I need most
<Darkness_of_Time> for example... could I have good performance with a Sound Blaster Live?
<zequence> Built in audio devices may not be the best for low latency work, but it varies
<Darkness_of_Time> this is a really old card
<Darkness_of_Time> and... which sound cards have good performance regarding the latency?
<zequence> Most pci cards are ok.
<Darkness_of_Time> such as Sound Blaster Live?
<Darkness_of_Time> are you sure?
<zequence> I can't say. I don't have one
<Darkness_of_Time> because for windows...
<Darkness_of_Time> the latency performance
<Darkness_of_Time> of this sound card
<zequence> Windows is different
<Darkness_of_Time> is not very good
<Darkness_of_Time> oh!
<Darkness_of_Time> really? so... it's a matter of drivers actually
<Darkness_of_Time> I have also a EMU 0404
<Darkness_of_Time> is is compatible with ubuntustudio?
<zequence> the EMU should be good
<zequence> Is it a pci device?
<Darkness_of_Time> I might try this one
<Darkness_of_Time> yes
<Darkness_of_Time> pci
<zequence> Should work fine
<Darkness_of_Time> it seems
<Darkness_of_Time> that...
<Darkness_of_Time> most likely
<Darkness_of_Time> I should try something
<Darkness_of_Time> as kxstudio for using my vst plugins
<Darkness_of_Time> and install this EMU 0404
<Darkness_of_Time> as I understand
<zequence> Did you try asio4all on Windows with your SB card?
<Darkness_of_Time> no
<Darkness_of_Time> I didn;t
<Darkness_of_Time> didn't
<Darkness_of_Time> because
<Darkness_of_Time> I have EMU
<Darkness_of_Time> and X-Fi platinum
<Darkness_of_Time> I uninstalled
<Darkness_of_Time> soundblaster live
<Darkness_of_Time> much time ago
<zequence> I would prefer the EMu device anyway
<zequence> The SB is not for audio production
<zequence> Darkness_of_Time: Did you install Ubuntu Studio yet?
<zequence> If not, try the live DVD first
<zequence> You can try the applications before installing
<Darkness_of_Time> I haven't installed Ubuntu Studio yet
<Darkness_of_Time> what I'm trying to do
<Darkness_of_Time> this very moment
<Darkness_of_Time> to install it as a virtual machine
<zequence> Don't do that
<Darkness_of_Time> using virtualbox
<Darkness_of_Time> why?
<zequence> Audio performance will be very bad
<Darkness_of_Time> oh
<Darkness_of_Time> ...
<Darkness_of_Time> so...
<Darkness_of_Time> let me ask you some more questions
<Darkness_of_Time> my computer
<Darkness_of_Time> is
<zequence> Either burn a DVD, or create a bootable usb stick, and try it live, wihtout installing
<Darkness_of_Time> an AMD 3000+ 64bit with dual core
<Darkness_of_Time> 8 GB ram
<Darkness_of_Time> and let's say (I'll install) EMU 0404
<Darkness_of_Time> this one...
<Darkness_of_Time> should have good performance
<Darkness_of_Time> right?
<zequence> As long as it's a PC, you'll be fine :)
<Darkness_of_Time> :)
<Darkness_of_Time> bye!
<Darkness_of_Time> thanks a lot
<Darkness_of_Time> !
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-27
<bjruck> I everybody, I am a new user. My first Linux installation. Thank you all.
<saras-u8> any idea how get audio interface to work wright
<Len-nb> saras, how is your IF not working? What kind is it? Is it USB, internal, fire wire or PCI?
<Len-nb> Working right can be a number of combinations, it depends on what the job is you are trying to do.
<hepo> Здравствуйте
<hepo> есть кто?
<holstein> !ru | hepo
<ubottu> hepo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu-studio> Ich habe Ubuntustudio von DVD Heft linuxuser spezial installiert, geht aber anscheinend nur von DVD.
<ubuntu-studio> Kann man das irgendwie anders erwerben? Ansonsten baue ich mir selbs ein Konzept mit Ubuntu 12
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Hello, Does anyone recommend software and streaming support issue (personally, locally and online) audio / video?. I tried Goalbit, but the user must install plugin's, I would find something standard. Thanks, happy holidays and happy 2013! for all
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Bay, bay
<dsenator> hey all, I have just switched to Ubuntu Studio 12.10 and there is a bug... If I leave my system for a while and return it seem to have hybernated or gone to sleep but then I cant get it to wake up or come alive again, so I end up making a hard restart
<dsenator> hello
<dsenator> my ubunto studio 12.10 always crashes and requires a hard restart everytime I leave my computer for a while and return to it
<dsenator> I have reported the bug but no response yet
<dsenator> my ubunto studio 12.10 always crashes and requires a hard restart everytime I leave my computer for a while and return to it
<holstein> dsenator: i would test that for a hardware issue
<dsenator> hey holstein , glad to have you here again
<holstein> dsenator: if its a destkop, or easy to open laptop, i usually remove the hard drive (or just disconnect) and troubleshoot the hardware
<dsenator> actually its a laptop and the same one I used since the last time we had conversation
<dsenator> have always been using ubuntu and no such issue
<holstein> dsenator: load up the live CD for ubuntu that worked and test
<dsenator> but last week I decided to load up ubuntu studio and have since been having the issue\
<holstein> dsenator: switch to ubuntustudo 12.04 if you think its a 12.10 issue
<holstein> dsenator: *if* this is a software issue, it is likely a hardware support/driver issue.. so look at the kernel version/type
<dsenator> 12.10 is fine just the at since I switched to studio I have this issue
<dsenator> holstein, can you show me how
<holstein> dsenator: cool.. then load up said 12.10 where everything is "fine" and confirm tis
<holstein> dsenator: you can install the same kernel from main ubuntu and test
<holstein> sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<holstein> dsenator: you can just *not* use ubutustudio
<holstein> dsenator: load up the ubuntu version that is working and add whatever you want from our meta-packages.. or whatever audio/video apps you want
<holstein> dsenator: ubuntustudio *is* ubuntu.. so just add whatever you need to ubuntu and enjoy!
<dsenator> linux generic... whats that gonna do
<holstein> dsenator: ?
<holstein> dsenator: ubuntustudio uses and ships with a lowlatency kernel
<holstein> dsenator: ubuntu ships the above generic kernel
<holstein> dsenator: if you say "ubuntu was fine and ubuntustudio is broken" i am suggesting installing the same kerne as ubuntu to test and confirm
<holstein> dsenator: what is it going to do?? it will install the package i suggested with the generic kernel that is the same kernel ubuntu 12.10 has
<dsenator> here is what i got 'linux-generic is already the newest version.
<holstein> dsenator: how did you install ubuntustudio?
<holstein> dsenator: in a terminal.... "uname -a" and paste output here
<dsenator> I think I did it thru the terminal
<dsenator> here ''Linux dsenator-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC 3.5.0-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Dec 11 18:52:46 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<holstein> dsenator: let me know *exactly* how you did
<holstein> dsenator: otherwise, you arent using our kernel
<holstein> dsenator: you arent using ubuntustudio
<dsenator> hmmm, confused dot com
<holstein> dsenator: you can download are 12.10 or 12.04 live cd and test on that hardware and consider reinstalling
<dsenator> when yu say test
<holstein> dsenator: load up the live CD.. live.. without installing.. as a test.. that will not affect your hardware permanently in any way
<dsenator> I dont have a lice cd, I always upgrade... here is the thing, when I fire up my system, I have the choices from which I can choose the ubuntu type i want, so I have the normal ubuntu 12.10 gnome and then I can choose the ubuntu studio
<dsenator> xfce
<holstein> dsenator: there is no "normal ubuntu 12.10 gnome".. we dont ship gnome on anything
<holstein> dsenator: i hear you.. and im sure you are facing a challenging situation.. but i would get a live CD.. the 12.10 ubuntustudio live CD.. load it up and test
<dsenator> what does test mean
<holstein> if you hae the same issue.. its and ubuntstudio issue.. if you dont.. its your config
<dsenator> thats what I cont get
<holstein> dsenator: it means to test.. taking your current installation out of the equation
<holstein> dsenator: you have a system that you are not sure how or if you hae converted to ubuntustudio... it could be fragmented, misconfigured or broken
<holstein> i think it would save a lot of time to take the operating system out of the equation.. by loading up a live CD
<holstein> dsenator: i use the live CD's as a tool... i test with them all the time
<dsenator> I only get this issue when I leave the system for a long time and then it does some screen saver and then I come back its a black screen, normally when that happen, I just touch any button and it prompts me for a password to login but now it just wont respond until I am forced to hard restart vis the power button
<holstein> dsenator: disable the screen saver.. test for tty
<holstein> !tty | dsenator
<ubottu> dsenator: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> dsenator: test with the live CD and see if you can replicate the error
<dsenator> ok... I cant say I am very sure what to do but i will try out what I understand from this chat and let you know
<holstein> dsenator: you troubleshoot..
<holstein> dsenator: no one will be able to say 'this is what you have done".. you will have to troubleshoot and test and provide more data
<dsenator> when I loaded studio, it was from terminal
<holstein> dsenator: sure.. but you dont "load studio"
<holstein> theres a different kerenl
<holstein> anyways.. that doesnt matter.. if it were my machine, i would just download the live CD.. test and see about the error when it doesnt replicate on the live cd, i would just do a fresh install
<holstein> if you dont need ubuntustudio, just fresh install xubuntu
<dsenator> thing is I can switch to the ubuntu on startup
<holstein> dsenator: thats just destkop environment
<dsenator> hmm ok
<holstein> dsenator: you arent switching to ubuntustudio.. and you likely dont need to
<holstein> dsenator: if you think its an issue with the xfce screensaver, turn it off
<dsenator> this is what I used ''~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video
<holstein> dsenator: you are not using ubuntustudio though. and you likey dont need it
<holstein> dsenator: we have a kernel too
<dsenator> when I load up I see ubuntu studio at the bottom of my desktop screen, how do you mean I dont use ubuntustudio
<holstein> dsenator: we have a kernel too and you dont have it installed
<holstein> dsenator: thats how i mean... you have installed some meta packages though
<dsenator> ok
<holstein> dsenator: try tty next time that happens
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<dsenator> tty???
<holstein> dsenator: yes.. tty
<holstein> !tty | dsenator
<ubottu> dsenator: please see above
<dsenator> you mean next time ii have the blank screen i shd use the key combi
<holstein> dsenator: correct
<holstein> dsenator: then you will be able to sudo reboot
<holstein> and you will confirm that the machine is not locked up
<dsenator> hmmm
<dsenator> so please, tell me about the method i used to install studio
<holstein> if you have a PPA added for gnome,, that could be breaking something
<holstein> dsenator: ?
<holstein> dsenator: the method you used to add some of the ubuntustudtio metapackages??
<dsenator> what is wrong, missing or incomplete
<dsenator> ~$ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop ubuntustudio-audio ubuntustudio-audio-plugins ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video
<holstein> dsenator: i would install from CD
<dsenator> hmmm I see
<holstein> dsenator: you can add our kernel too if you want.. but you likely dont need it.. or any of the other stuff
<dsenator> i was hoping to not have to do that
<holstein> dsenator: for example
<dsenator> our kernel if yu want... ???
<holstein> dsenator: we ship a kernel.. not the one you are using.. but you likely dont need it
<holstein> dsenator: you can just remove all those meta packages and insatll what you want
<holstein> dsenator: for example.. if you are just going to use JACK and ardour.. just install JACK and ardour in the environment that you use, that is working that is not giving you a black screen
<dsenator> so whats the benefit of ubuntu studio to ubuntu
<dsenator> I know its low latency
<holstein> dsenator: nope
<holstein> dsenator: we have a lowlatency kernel though... and you are not using it
<holstein> dsenator: though, you likely dont need it
<dsenator> why not
<holstein> dsenator: you didnt install it.. and you likley dont need lowlatency
<dsenator> when yu say we, who is we??? illuminati... sorry kidding
<dsenator> but what do you mean we
<holstein> dsenator: we = ubuntustudio
<dsenator> oh
<holstein> ubuntustudio has a lowlatency kernel. but you didnt install it
<dsenator> ok PLEASE show me how to remove the stuffs I added and use your own
<holstein> ?
<holstein> dsenator: sure.. just elaborate as to what you have and what you want
<holstein> dsenator: if you arent doing software synths live or live audio effects, you dont need lowlatency
<holstein> dsenator: if you have an internal sound care, that will be more limiting than the software
<dsenator> I see, so  yes I hav an internal sound card
<holstein> dsenator: so, dont bother.. ubuntustudio is not magic
<holstein> it wont make your hardware any faster
<dsenator> and I also do some music audio stuff, or say wanna do them which made me think studio is right
<holstein> dsenator: it might be... you shoud try it.. live
<dsenator> ok
<holstein> dsenator: then, you can decie if you want to fresh install to get a properly configured system, or continue "troubleshooting" with myself or one of the other volunteers
<holstein> decide*
<dsenator> you said ealier on that ''you can just remove all those meta packages and insatll what you want''
<holstein> dsenator: correct
<dsenator> and that I can use your kernel
<dsenator> can we do that pls
<holstein> dsenator: the metapackages just contain applications
<holstein> dsenator: you can just install those applications
<holstein> if you are only going to use audactiy sometimes, you dont need ubuntustudio.. just install audactiy
<dsenator> how do I remove them and use your low latency studio kernel
<holstein> dsenator: you are mis-understanding me
<lopblop> well i must say, ubuntu studio is my fav of all the deb derivitives
<dsenator> I always had audacity even before this switch
<dsenator> exactly
<holstein> dsenator: you have *most* of ubuntustudio
<dsenator> ok
<holstein> dsenator: id you want *all* of it.. finish installing the packages.. or reinstall
<holstein> dsenator: if you dont need ubuntustudio, and you are having issues.. just use the pacakges you want
<dsenator> ok... I understand you
<dsenator> I am saying... I wanna try studio cos of the perceived advabtages
<holstein> dsenator: i would try our live CD.. see if you want/need it.. then just resinstall fresh
<dsenator> I surely want it
<holstein> dsenator: if you have a PPA for gnome installed, that could be breaking things
<dsenator> ok... how do i check
<dsenator> for that
<holstein> dsenator: did you add one?
<dsenator> i dont know
<dsenator> I think so
<lopblop> it would be in your software sources under settings in the launcher menu
<holstein> dsenator: i would fresh install... i have no idea what is up with your install and you are implying you dont either
<dsenator> so if i fresh install studio, how about my files
<lopblop> for sure. save your /home folder and do a fresh install
<dsenator> do I loose anything
<dsenator> hmmm
<holstein> dsenator: your files are beside the point.. you *will* lose them when that hard drive crashes.. it *will* die
<holstein> dsenator: take this opportunity to plan for that event that *will* happen.. then you will never lose anything
<dsenator> what a nice way of saying harsh things
<dsenator> nice
<lopblop> anything you dont have multiple backups of stored in seperate locations is data you dont care about
<holstein> is data you had better not care about
<holstein> gotta run.. cheers..
<lopblop> enjoy
<dsenator> cheers guys thanks
<dsenator> will ht back when i figure out what has to happen to with from all the options
<petrux> hi guys
<petrux> first contact with ubuntu studio :-)
<petrux> but I cannot get my wireless connection working (while the wired one is going fine)
<petrux> looking around, it seems it could be a driver issue. How can I check for the installed drivers and eventually install new ones?
<lopblop> lspci or lsusb
<lopblop> to find out what chip the wifi is
<lopblop> you may need to load special firmware
<petrux> let me check
<petrux> lopblop: 02:05.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01)
<petrux> Do you think I have to install a proper driver?
<lopblop> well to be honest i've never heared of that. feel free to google/bing/ whatever with me
<holstein> petrux: i think that is the wired one
<holstein> petrux: run lspci in the terminal and output the text to..
<holstein> !paste | petrux
<ubottu> petrux: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> you likely have a broadcom chip
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<lopblop> prism sounds like wifi to me
<holstein> might be...
<petrux> yes, I'm talking about wifi
<petrux> anyway, no broadcom
<petrux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1470506/
<petrux> holstein, here is the paste
<holstein> petrux: i dont see any information when i search.. i would try #ubuntu since this is not an ubuntustudio specific issue
<holstein> petrux: i might try a localized support channel.. might find someone with that hardware and experience with t
<holstein> it*
<lopblop> this looks promising:  http://hostap.epitest.fi/
<lopblop> nope got ahead of myself nevermind
<holstein> i agree that the Intersil Corporation ISL3872 [Prism 3] (rev 01) device is the wifi device
<petrux> well... I need some spoonfeeding, I'm quite a newbie... so any advice is really appreciated!
<holstein> i might just grab some live CD's.. fire them up and see if anything supports the device... i would want ubuntu 10.04, 12.04
<holstein> petrux: there seems to be very little information.. keep in mind, there is nothing in linux/ubntu preventing the hardware vendor from providing you with a driver
<holstein> if you try a few live CD's, you might find something that works with it.. that could help you add support in
<lopblop> this thing has been a problem for a long time it looks like since kernal 2.6. seeing a lot of posts saying it worked on 2.4
<lopblop> not a lot of recent info
<holstein> driver support can be dropped. if its not maintained.. or just too old
<holstein> if it were me, i would try to replace the hardware
<lopblop> yeah they arent expensive anymore. not worth the hassle but this looks promising: http://lxr.linux.no/#linux+v3.7.1/drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig
<lopblop> linked from http://cateee.net/lkddb/web-lkddb/PCI_HERMES.html
<petrux> it's a very old HW configuration, actually...
<lopblop> unless you absolutely need packet injection, i'd upgrade the thing
<petrux> cannot upgrade actually
<petrux> the card is integrated
<lopblop> no USB or PCMCIA you could use?
<petrux> ah, ok... you mean getting a new (external) wireless card?
<holstein> *any* other wifi hardware.. assuming you eed wifi
<holstein> need*
<lopblop> before that maybe try installing NDIS wrapper just to make sure its not an easy fix
<lopblop> but if that doesnt work get an extern USB dongle WiFi or something
<holstein> yeah.. i have a card that works well with ndis actually
<holstein> slipped my mind.. ndisgtk
<lopblop> ASUS USN-N13   is what i use. got a bunch of them for cheap a few years back and they work out of the box for pretty much every system i've ever plugged em into. they even have Win98/ME/NT drivers available
<lopblop> USB-N13*
<Guest77214> help
<Guest77214> i have a akai eie tring to get it work with ubuntu studio
<holstein> Guest77214: cool
<holstein> Guest77214: it might not work
<holstein> Guest77214: keep in mind, there is nothing about linux or ubuntu that is preventing akai from providing a driver for you and the operating system you choose to use
<holstein> http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-AKAI doesnt look good for akai
<Guest77214> that is so helpfull
<holstein> !sound | Guest77214
<ubottu> Guest77214: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> there are some general "how tos" on linu audio
<holstein> i usually just install or plug the device.. then i open a terminal and run either lspci or lsusb or both
<Guest77214> it is not show in jack or alsa right
<Guest77214> it show as a output device
<holstein> then i run 'aplay -l' and 'arecord -l'
<holstein> Guest77214: you'll need to tell me if it is showing in JACk or alsa
<holstein> JACK uses alsa though
<lop-plop> strange problem: "There is not enough room on the disk to save /tmp/WIM2NpTe.part."  which is a 49 MB file, i have 2GB available (2.7 free) on "/" and 3GB available RAM.
<lop-plop> recieveing error when attempting to download a file through Firefox
<holstein> http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/929051
<holstein> maybe just empty the trash
<holstein> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-206630.html
<lop-plop> yeah that was the first thing i tried  :P
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1032035
<Guest77214> i dont see any usb device on arecord
<holstein> Guest77214: then alsa is not using it. and it might not
<Guest77214> on lsusb i have Bus 001 Device 007: ID 09e8:0011 AKAI  Professional M.I. Corp.
<holstein> Guest77214: i would search "ubuntu akai model" and see what comes up... or "alsa akai model".. and keep in mind, it might not work
<holstein> i dont think akai works well with alsa
<holstein> Guest77214: if you can return it, i would. and get something well supported
<holstein> maudio has a few USB devices that work well and are usually a good value
<holstein> Guest77214: be sure and let akai know you would like to use the product they have created with linux/ubuntu
 * holstein has to run... Guest77214 , try #opensourcemusicians if its slow in here.. lop-plop try those suggestions, then maybe try #xubntu or #ubuntu or a firefox support channel.. cheers!
<lop-plop> enjoy
<lop-plop> yup i already did all that
<Guest77214> why do just get midi in jack for the m-audio or the akai
<lop-plop> i'd suggest trying in #jack
<lop-plop> i know very little about it. as it has yet to act up on me
<lop-plop> i can tell you a good friend of mine retired from the music production industry as he is just getting burned out on the lack of support all the manufacturers and software providers have. he says support with anything to anything has never been good on any platform and its only been getting worse over the years
<lop-plop> Guest77214:  theres some people in #jack available right now. try typing /join #jack
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-28
<[1]Nate> Hello!
<[1]Nate> I need some help with Ubuntu Studio recognizing my external drive
<[1]Nate> I'm having trouble getting the Ubuntu Studio installer to recognize my external drive's total space
<[1]Nate> when I try to do the installation, it says I only have 375 GB of space.
<[1]Nate> My external drive is a Toshiba Canvio, and the model number is HDWC130XK3J1
<[1]Nate> test
<Patero-ng> is ubuntu studio the same as ubuntu but with video editing applications
<zequence> Patero-ng: Yes, but more of a Audio centered distro, with video and graphics applications preinstalled
<zequence> Patero-ng: Or rather, Ubuntu Studio is mostly resembling Xubuntu, which in turn is a flavor of Ubuntu
<Ricardo-Ubuntust> Hello, good morning!
<Patero-ng> hola broster
<ese311> I need some guidance relating whether to choose qtractor over ardour
<ese311> I need some audio+midi capabilities
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-29
<zequence> ese311: ardour2 doesn't have midi support
<zequence> ese311: I recommend you to try both qtractor and ardour3 (ardour.org)
<msanta> Hello people!
<msanta> I'm going to move to Ubuntu Studio from Win7+Adobe CS5
<msanta> Now installing
<msanta> Wish me luck )
<holstein> enjoy! you'll be fine as long as you understand its *not* win7 and adobe CCS
<holstein> and as long as you give it as much time to get used to as you did windows and adobe css
<msanta> holstein: I have some projects I had no time to finish in Win7, so I'll have enough time to get ot to know!
<msanta> Thank you for you welcome !)
<holstein> glad you found us.. cheers!
<msanta> holstein: And sorry for my English - I was quite good on studies, but don't have any practice at all =(
<holstein> msanta: sounds good to me.. i didnt know you werent a native english speaker :)
<msanta> hplstein: Thanks a lot for your words =) Oh, my installation is going to be done! So, Happy New year and have a good-good lick! Bye! )
<holstein> msanta: thanks and same to you and yours!
<olli> hello
<miskopo> hello
<miskopo> can you help me please?
<holstein> !ask | miskopo
<ubottu> miskopo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<miskopo> I am installing Ubuntu Studio from LiveDVD and I got  message: CRITICAL **: Unable to create '/root/.cache/dconf' ; dconf won't work properly. There is no more progress. What can I do?
<holstein> miskopo: i would test the installation media
<holstein> miskopo: i would test the hard drive you are installing to
<holstein> miskopo: if you are installing 12.10, try 12.04
<miskopo> I am running on installing LiveDVD now, the hard drive is surrely ok, as it runs WirXP (what actually means it is not ok :D ). Can I interrupt the installation without breaking grub or Wirus Xp?
<holstein> miskopo: i would consider actually testing the hard drive as it *will* fail at any time
<holstein> miskopo: i dont know what state the installer, or your machine is in, so i cannot make any gurantees
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> i would try to get to tty and run "sudo shutdown -h now" ..or just from the menu or the terminal
<holstein> if you feel your hard drive and ram are good, or just dont want to test them, then move on to testing the installation media and maybe one of the other volunteers will be abe to help you more
<miskopo> ok, I'll run memtest from Ubuntu 10.04 on LiveUSV. Thank you for help, now I am going to shutdown
<holstein> miskopo: good luck!
<miskopo> thank you
<wooden> i'm not able to resolve http://archive.ubuntustudio.org.  have the apt repos moved?  if so, what is the new uri?
<zequence> wooden: Are you looking for an ISO image?
<zequence> https://ubuntustudio.org/download/
<wooden> no. i'd like to get a 3.2 kernel config that is optimized for rt audio.
<zequence> wooden: The apt repos are the same as on Ubuntu
<zequence> Ubuntu Studio is Ubuntu. There's no rt kernel in the repo
<wooden> ah.
<zequence> linux-lowlatency, a reconfigured -generic
<zequence> It's in the main repo
<wooden> zequence: thank you!
<zequence> It's the default on Ubuntu Studio
<zequence> wooden: you know about realtime privilege?
<zequence> Not related to the kernel
<wooden> zequence: mmm, no, not really.
<zequence> wooden: When installing jackd, you are asked if you want jack to run with realtime privilege. Answering yes to that does not actually it all up on Ubuntu (on Debian it does, and it's a Debian package originally)
<zequence> So, if you answered yes, you still need to do one more thing. Add yourself to audio group
<zequence> sudo usermod -a -G audio $USER
<wooden> zequence: okay. no worries on this front, as i am actually running debian squeeze, atm. thank you.
<zequence> You need to logout/login for that to take effect
<zequence> wooden: Debian Wheezy has a rt kernel
<wooden> zequence: the default kernel is rt, or there's an rt kernel available?
<zequence> There's a rt kernel available.
<zequence> On Debian, users are members of audio group by default
<wooden> i've got quite a bit of config invested in this box and i'm actually being productive, so i don't see a dist-upgrade coming on any time soon. :)
<wooden> but thank you for the info.
<marius> hello
<Guest31850> is anyone here online?
#ubuntustudio 2012-12-30
<Patero-ng> who like to play a game of zsnes?
<Guest83727> I am having trouble recording with audacity
<peepsalot> can someone recommend a good synth program?
<holstein> peepsalot: for what? software synthesis? sequencing? sampling?
<peepsalot> for playing with generating waveforms, pacthing modules together, etc.
<holstein> well, JACK patches whatever you want to patch with whatever else.. hardware or software
<holstein> xsynth or whysynth might be more what you are looking for
<peepsalot> like this, but in software http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=AyxvcOP2-ho#!
<holstein> http://wootangent.net/2010/10/linux-music-tutorial-seq24-part-1/
<holstein> ^^ that is from a friend [las] who hangs in #opensourcemusicians
<holstein> i would be able to do that with a sequencer and tools linked in JACK
<holstein> is there an application you can open that is just that? im not sure
<holstein> can you emulate that? sure
<holstein> i used to do something like that with rubberduck on windows... its free of charge and i tested it in wine on linux
<holstein> you might be looking more for a tracker
<peepsalot> i want something that is closest experience to using a hardware synth
<holstein> peepsalot: i would then get the hardware synth you want
<peepsalot> those are expensive :-P
<holstein> peepsalot: also, all the code for the stuff in the repos is open, so if you or anyone you know want to change the look/feel of them, you are welcome and encouraged
<holstein> otherwise, open the package manager of your choice and search "sythesiser" and begin trying out software
<peepsalot> ok, i was just curious if people in here had a favorite one they would recommend
<holstein> or, try some of the resources i linked.. or find my friend [lsd] who will hsare with you
<holstein> peepsalot: favorite is a matter of opinion
<holstein> seq24 is 'popular'
<holstein> also ardour3 is supporting midi, so lots of folkes are trying that
<holstein> peepsalot: there is a reason why those units are so expensive.. there are teams of staffed employees making sure the end user experience is well thought out and tailored for a specific workflow
<holstein> can you emulate that device? sure.. but it likely wont be with one piece of software, and the workflow will be different
<holstein> i would /join #opensourcemusicians and ask my friend who works with software like that on a daily basis
<holstein> he will be albe to share with you more facts and relevant opinions
<holstein> http://pneuman.bandcamp.com/
<peepsalot> hehe, KSP inspired music
<wip> hi all! i build a custom case for my ubuntu studio setup: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/1455235/puredataBoxTop.png
<wip> but right now, i am getting a lots of noises out of my firepod 1010 :(
<wip> high pitch noise and when moving windows on the screen i also get some noise....
<wip> when using headphone there's no noise at all?!
<holstein> i would try ground lifting.. i have a noise reducing power supply
<holstein> could have a bad component causing issues
<holstein> you can unplug it from the computer, see that it is still making the noises, then you'll no its hardware and you can either deal with it, or take it to an electonics repair place, or talk to presonus
<holstein> what would i do? see if it goes "to tape" and just deal with it
<wip> "to tape" ?
<holstein> wip: i put it in quotes becuase its a hard drive
<holstein> wip: if the noise is not recorded, then its not going to tape
<holstein> if its just int he monitoring
<wip> holstein: ok got it
<LumpOfCoal> do any of you know of a gui that will let me permanently mount a network drive?
<holstein> well, the desktop is a GUI
<holstein> i use gigolo
<LumpOfCoal> i figured you would know of something holstein
<holstein> sshfs if its ssh.. you can add anything to fstab AFAIK
<LumpOfCoal> thanks again, i will give it a try
<holstein> sure.. gigolo is not persistent AFAIK
<wip> i just discovered where the high pitch noise is coming from and it's not a good news... when setting jack to a very low latency (< 10ms) i get this high pitch... not when using a normal latency (> 20ms)
<holstein> wip: if it doesnt go to tape, i wouldnt worry about it
<wip> well i want to play live
<holstein> wip: whatever you are playing will cover that sound up
<holstein> or you can send it to presonus for service
<LumpOfCoal> wip, then play it live and record it remotely
<LumpOfCoal> if it is not going to tape, it may not go to stream either
<holstein> wip: if you think its an ubuntustudio, ffado or driver issue, try AVlinux live with the hardware
<wip> will try with the same low latency setting in windows (not sure how, not a big fan of windows...)
<wip> but looks like when the firepod is set to a very low latency (< 10ms) i get noise, not when using > 20ms like i said. but still getting noise when moving stuff on the screen no matter the latency
<wip> i play mostly silent stuff and i don't record, so i cannot leave it like this
<holstein> wip: i have a firepod
<holstein> wip: you dont need lowlatency for that
<holstein> wip: i dont get noise
<wip> holstein: i need low latency (< 10ms) because i play instruments
<holstein> wip: you play software synths??
<wip> holstein: no, analog (you know the 1/4 plug in the soundcard) :)
<holstein> sure.. then the computer will be behind you
<holstein> doesnt matter
<holstein> the audience with percieve you playing along with it in time
<wip> well most of the time i don't play, i don't people to get a headache
<wip> *i don't want
<zequence> wip: You do any live processing? Play a soft instrument live, or add fx to live audio signals?
<zequence> The computer case you posted looks a lot like you're planning to do live fx processing with it
<zequence> wip: The high pich noise. Are you getting any xruns, or it's just noise?
<wip> zequence: yes processing the analog signal in pure data (but it's not the source of the problem)
<wip> no xrun at all
<wip> no high pitch when using normal latency
<zequence> I do a lot of puredata myself. Weird. Can't think of any reason why latency would affect the audio
<zequence> wip: do you get noise only with puredata, or just from having jack running?
<wip> not sure if it's because of the custom computer case (soundcard too close from the powersupply)...
<wip> zequence: when jack is running at low latency
<zequence> But why only in low latencies? One would think the noise would appear at any latency
<zequence> If it's leakage
<wip> i guess low latency = high dsp / cpu = high pitch?!
<holstein> mine makes a noise.. its not very loud though
<holstein> its smoething going bad in the unit
<zequence> wip: I recommend posting about this on LAU - linux audio user mail list
<holstein> sure, but its not a linux issue.. its a power issue
<holstein> youd do better searching on presonus avenues of support
<wip> zequence: will do, i need to really test the setup (getting out the soundcard putting far away from the computer, windows test...)
<holstein> we both know why we have that devices.. its cheap
<wip> well i guess i am not the only one having this issue
<zequence> I don't know what sort of issue it is, but on there are some people on that list who have awesome understanding about analoge/digital equipment
<holstein> i have that sound.. im still not convinced its an issue
<zequence> holstein: Does it change when you change latency setting?
<holstein> its not very loud yet on my unit, but i have the older one.. they probably made them even cheaper
<holstein> zequence: it gets louder, which i assume is pulling more power
<wip> holstein: i have also the "old" one
<holstein> zequence: i still think its pwer related
<holstein> i heard it in windows
<wip> holstein: your soundcard is "far" from your computer
<holstein> wip: im not following
<holstein> wip: its not that loud on my unit
<zequence> I don't get why the noise should increase on the audio device because of what happens in the CPU. It's always the same data going in and out from the audio device, no matter which latency setting, or what the CPU is doing. So, this is an enigma to me
<holstein> zequence: power consumption
<holstein> lower latency uses more power... pushes the hardware harder
<wip> wow, check this out, i don't get anymore noise!
<holstein> or thats what i always though
<holstein> thought*
<wip> even at low latency
<holstein> it got much better when i paid attention to the power
<zequence> wip: What did you do?
<holstein> like lifting the ground on other gear, and the moise reducing power block
<holstein> noise*
<wip> i just took the firewire cable out of the case and try to find a "blind" spot = boom no more noise
<wip> if i place the cable somewhere else i get the high pitch noise immediately...
<zequence> holstein: Then there should be increased noise from doing anything CPU intensive on the PC, no matter what latency setting
<wip> so it's a cable / EMI sheild problem i guess!
 * wip is very happy!
<holstein> wip: that sounds plausible
<wip> and also sorry for the noise... i know this is not the right channel for that, but i knew some people could help me brainstorming on the problem!
<holstein> zequence: sure, but its not the machine that is making the noise
<holstein> zequence: its the firewire unit
<holstein> and i think when you push it harware, it makes more noise
<holstein> push it harder*
<wip> maybe i will buy a better and shorter firewire cable
<zequence> holstein: The firewire unit doesn't use more power at lower latencies
<holstein> zequence: ok
<zequence> It's just receiving and sending data
<zequence> Only the CPU in the PC might use a bit more since it has to work faster
<LumpOfCoal> holstein: is there any way to make the changes persistant?
<holstein> LumpOfCoal: sure.. in linux and FOSS, the answer is *always* yes (pretty much)
<holstein> how you would like to achieve that depends on several things... what kind of share for example
<LumpOfCoal> well there are two shares i want to automount on boot
<holstein> LumpOfCoal: and they are? ssh? samba? ftp?
<LumpOfCoal> one is NTFS, the other is ext4
<LumpOfCoal> samba
<LumpOfCoal> the end goal it to be able to simply save attachments from thunderbird to the network drives
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs http://www.mattvanstone.com/2007/11/automatically-mounting-windows-smb-shares-in-ubuntu-v3/
<LumpOfCoal> in that sense maybe i am barking up the wrong tree
<holstein> LumpOfCoal: you can save attachments where ever you like
<LumpOfCoal> but the network drives don't show up when you hit save as
<holstein> LumpOfCoal: i dont use samba or thunderbird personally
<holstein> LumpOfCoal: when you hit "save as" you should see an option for going to a custom ocation
<holstein> you can mount the shares to where you like
<holstein> you can make a shortcut to where you like
<LumpOfCoal> yeah, i was just looking to try a gui this time
<LumpOfCoal> i found one i like for samba
<LumpOfCoal> i have done it in fstab before
<LumpOfCoal> the second link you shared looks like a good one
<holstein> LumpOfCoal: for me, a text editor is a GUI
<LumpOfCoal> lol
<LumpOfCoal> i am partial to gedit myself
<holstein> if you need to edit a text file use gedit.. its a GUI..
<LumpOfCoal> yeah, technically gVIM is a gui
<holstein> im just saying, to say you want a GUI to mount windows shares is a bit unlealistic maybe
<LumpOfCoal> i thought that going in
<LumpOfCoal> but just thought i would give it a try
<holstein> im not saying you cant, im just saying, if you want to do more advanced things, you might have to get more advanced
<LumpOfCoal> agreed
<LumpOfCoal> i will hack fstab after dinner
<LumpOfCoal> could be interesting depending on how much wine i drink.. jk
<Lump|AFK> be back after dinner, thanks again holstein
<holstein> Lump|AFK: cheers!
<whoo> How do you "Open as administrator" with the ubuntustudio version of nautilus ?
<whoo> Its not in the context dialogue
<holstein> whoo: i would be *very* cautions in there
<holstein> from a terminal.. "gksudo nautilus" without the quotes
<holstein> whoo: what are you trying to do?
<whoo> I prefer to open s administrator from nautilus
<whoo> as*
<whoo> If i need to be root to move files
<holstein> whoo: you can sudo mv files from the terminal
<holstein> whoo: gksudo nautilus is "open as administrator"
<whoo> I woeld taher have something available in the nautilus
<whoo> rather*
<holstein> whoo: that *is* nautilus
<holstein> if you want, make a launcher for it, and put it where ever you like, and you can click it fron inside nautilus
<whoo> It's quicker to have a right click "Open as Administrator"
<whoo> right...like a script
<holstein> whoo: i could argue that.. but its not here.. its not like that.. its not windows
<holstein> whoo: you should see me looking for sudo on a windows box
<holstein> whoo: its all open though, and im sure you can implement *exactly* what you like
<whoo> Nautilus typically has right click :Open as Admin"...I dont use windows
<whoo> nautilus in the gnome world
<holstein> whoo: that wont let you move files as admin
<holstein> that opens a root terminal or whatever else that add one did
<holstein> addon*
<Nephi> sudo sudo nautilus is how i've always done it
<holstein> whoo: if you remember where you saw that, look it up and see what add on was there
<whoo> yes. It opens a new window as super user
<holstein> gksudo nautilus
<holstein> whoo: i have not seen that plugin...i have only see the open root terminal one
<holstein> whoo: we dont haave that by default, and i think it would be unsafe to have it as so
<Nephi> ^^
<whoo> I am talking about mate, and gnome 2
<whoo> mint.....I think...debian squeeze gnome de has it by default
<holstein> whoo: imm taling about nautilus.. gksudo nautlius opens nautilus as root
<holstein> whoo: i havent seen it there
<holstein> whoo: if you figure out what it is, grab the plug in and im sure it will work with uubuntustduio
<whoo> hmm lemme check my laptop
<whoo> AV Linux has a script in the context as that distro is deb squeeze lxde with nautilus
<whoo> I should just go with the Alt F2 gksudo nautilus and learn to use it
<holstein> i like AVlinux.. gksudo nautilus is what i suggested and still suggest as the "easy" way
<holstein> whoo: the avlinux "script" will work
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-23
<cem_> hi all
<cem_> hows things?
<cfhowlett> cem_, greetings
<cem_> i wonder how can i use my printer on xfce it says there is some problem
<cfhowlett> cem_, "some problem" ...
<cem_> :D
<cfhowlett> sorry, that's much too detailed to analyze
<cem_> sorry it my bad, i have troubleshoot txt
<cem_> Page 1 (Scheduler not running?):
<cem_> {'cups_connection_failure': False}
<cem_> Page 2 (Choose printer):
<cem_> {'cups_dests_available': [], 'cups_queue_listed': False}
<cem_> Page 3 (Local or remote?):
<cem_> {'printer_is_remote': False}
<cem_> Page 4 (Choose device):
<cem_> {'cups_device_attributes': {'device-class': 'direct',
<cem_>                             'device-id': 'MFG:Samsung;CMD:GDI;MDL:ML-1610;CLS:PRINTER;MODE:GDI;STATUS:IDLE;',
<cfhowlett> PASTE
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cem_>                             'device-info': 'Samsung ML-1610',
<cem_>                             'device-make-and-model': 'Samsung ML-1610'},
<cem_>  'cups_device_listed': True,
<cem_>  'cups_device_uri': 'usb://Samsung/ML-1610?serial=3950BKAL321560W.'}
<cem_> Page 5 (Locale issues):
<cem_> {'printer_page_size': None,
<cem_>  'system_locale_lang': None,
<cem_>  'user_locale_ctype': 'en_US',
<cem_>  'user_locale_messages': 'en_US'}
<cfhowlett> cem_, never do that again! :)  use the paste option
<cfhowlett> !paste
<cem_> sory, im new
<cem_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cem_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6621017/
<cfhowlett> cem_, no worries.  but ... I've got to go.  mandatory XMAS party.  ask your question in #ubuntu or #xubuntu  pretty sure they'll get you sorted
<cem_> its ok
<dermhye> Hello...
<dermhye> I am new to Ubuntu Studio
<dermhye> I tried playing some video files (flv, mp4, wmv) and I got the response that I need to install some plugins...
<dermhye> How do I go about it please?
<Dermhye> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu Studio]
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, greetings/welcome
<Dermhye> I tried playing some video files i copied from my windows... but I got this Message:  Videos requires to install plugins to play files of the following types: • MPEG-4 AAC decoder • H.264 decoder
<Dermhye> How do I solve this?
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> also sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dermhye> how do i get that
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, from a terminal
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, I'm out of wifi in 15 minutes.  if you want to try it now, i'll hang around
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, I'm out of wifi in 15 minutes.  if you want to try it now, i'll hang around
<cfhowlett> use a terminal and enter those 4 commands
<Dermhye> ok. I will try now.
<Dermhye> I should enter this line first right:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, actually no
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, sudo apt-get updates
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, then sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, those will update all your current packages
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, THEN sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted extras
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, or be VERY cool and ...
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get updates && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dermhye> ok.. thanks.
<cfhowlett> copy and past the above to your terminal and watch the fun
<Dermhye> thank you so much
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, no problem
<Dermhye> how can I paste. I tried, but i guess "ctrl+V" doesnt work here
<cfhowlett> right click of the mouse button
<Dermhye> Thanks
<Dermhye> I get invalid operations
<cfhowlett> ok the hard way ...
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get update
<Dermhye> working now.
<Dermhye> Thanks.
<cfhowlett> typo  ... my fault.  It's get UPDATE not updates
<Dermhye> How do I get softwares like office package, VLC...
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, easy way is with software center ...
<Dermhye> Alright...
<Dermhye> I guess I have to suspend using windows for now so I can quite understand Ubuntu
<Dermhye> I really appreciate your support.
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, no problem at all.
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, did you get sorted out?
<Dermhye> Connection here is slow.
<Dermhye> I am still on the first one...
<Dermhye> or can I do them simultaneously?
<Dermhye> Just finished the first one.
<Dermhye> Fetched 31.4 MB in 32min 24s (16.2 kB/s)
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, nah, do em sequentially so you can see the magic
<Dermhye> ok... Just begun the second one.
<Dermhye> Let me ask,
<Dermhye> is there a way to pause the download?
<Dermhye> Its so slow and I may have to pause it for the time being.
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, how big a DL?
<Dermhye> the second one is 156 MB and only 9% since I started, thats like 10min ago
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, you *can* break the command with ctrl x or ctrl c but you'll probably need to reboot to complete the download as the command will be locked up due to unexpected exit
<Dermhye> alright. thanks.
<tim__> I;m having a terrible time getting audio to work on my new install of ubuntu studio
<tim__> Anyone have advice?
<caodepalha> you can't play mp3?
<tim__> cannot
<tim__> i can hear MIDI files.
<tim__> no mp3 or wav audio
<tim__> and now JAck won't even start
<dermhye> hello
<dermhye> Please how do I add my newly installed blender to my launcher
<SonikkuAmerica> The one at the bottom?
<SonikkuAmerica> Right click the bottom panel, select "Add to Panel..."
<dermhye> the application list
<dermhye> its not in my application list
<SonikkuAmerica> Into the apps menu? It should be under Graphics (you're using XFCE, right?)
<dermhye> when i removed the old version and installed the new version, it's no more there
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you install the new version from source?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or using apt/Synaptic/Software Center?
<dermhye> no. I downla
<dermhye> I downllad
<dermhye> sorry, I downloaded from their website
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. Was it a .deb package?
<dermhye> No, I had to extract it based on a short instruction I saw online...
<SonikkuAmerica> Can you link me to the instructions you used?
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-24
<cem_> hi
<cfhowlett> cem_, greetings
<cem_> how r u?
<cfhowlett> can
<cfhowlett> can't complain
<cem_> :D
<cem_> thank you very much
<cfhowlett> ? for?
<cem_> u r standing there when i need u
<cfhowlett> LOL.  okay
<cem_> i need a small help if u r in ur convenience
<cfhowlett> ask away
<cem_> i wanna add skype and evolution to system tray
<cem_> how can i?
<cem_> i cant find any settings for gnome sytemtry
<cfhowlett> panel > add new items
<cem_> :(
<cem_> i cant find panel
<cfhowlett> cem_, gnome?  on ubuntu studio?
<cem_> nope just ubuntu
<cem_> :D
<cem_> i know its studio part but other channel they are busy
<cfhowlett> go to your panel at the bottom and right click ...
<cem_> im using cairo dock at bottom, i wanna add top bar right side items
<cem_> and if i click right, nothing happens
<cfhowlett> cem_, ah, CAIRO dock ... different animal.  I don't use so I can't help much.
<cem_> its ok
<cem_> thanx for typing me
<cem_> i couldt install gnome on ubuntu stuido btw
<cfhowlett> cem_, really?  surprising
<cem_> i will make ubuntu 13.10 as my studio
<cfhowlett> cem_, only get 9 months support with that ...
<cfhowlett> 12.04 is Long Term Support = 5 years ... same with 14.04
<cem_> cuz i installed it from software center as u told me but i saw strange blue desktop like windows 3.11
<cfhowlett> cem_, so it DID install then ...
<cem_> yep but twas not like standart ubuntu desktop
<cem_> so i install ubuntu desktop and install musescore ardour ...
<cfhowlett> cem_, um , right?  standard ubuntu desktop is unity.  ubuntustudio does not use unity since it's on xubuntu
<cem_> so im not in gnome?
<cfhowlett> cem_, you did way too much work then.  neither require gnome
<cfhowlett> cem_, I don't know exactly what you've done, merely stating that gnome isn't required.  why did you think you needed it?
<cem_> cuz i just start with ubuntu 13.10 t was hillarius i tried some music applications they are good actually musescore just like sibelius
<cem_> then i decide move my whole system to ubuntu
<cem_> then i saw ubuntu made ubuntu studio for musicians i thought, yep all the softwares were ready on it but i liked first standart ubuntu
<cfhowlett> cem_, maybe it's time you made some choices.  ubuntustudio selected xubuntu as that environment requires fewer system resources than vanilla ubuntu.  technically you can run ubuntustudio in unity, but you will probably notice performance hit unless your system is seriously amped up.
<cem_> n want it back then i format again and install standart ubuntu
<cem_> hmm
<cfhowlett> cem_,  ah, well there it then.  stay with unity if you wish.  but note that vanilla ubuntu doesn't include the lowlatency kernel.  if you're making music, you're likely to see xruns (lags)
<cem_> i installed low latency kernel on it too
<cem_> 3.11.0-14-lowlatency
<cfhowlett> cem_, try this.  install xfce4 , logout, switch to xubuntu session and login.  that way you can see for yourself.
<cem_> if u say this its true im believe in u
<cfhowlett> cem_, costs you nothing to test the waters.  besides, the wallpapers and blue cool ubuntustudio look are way cool.
<cfhowlett> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/material/unusual/beautiful-ubuntu-ray-traced-wallpapers
<cem_> i tried to custimize xfce on ubuntustudio, i thought its dark and dull for me
<cfhowlett> cem_, definitely check out 14.04 - they're trying to enable a number of desktop environments.
<cem_> wall papers are not problem i can change, i think all i need is cairo desktop and the bar at top
<cfhowlett> cem_, use what works for you.
<cem_> and i liked font styles colours
<cfhowlett> cem_, fair enough.  so have you installed all of ubuntustudio or just ardour musescore?
<cem_> w/e so if i make some records on unity, even if i have low latency kernel, my desktop system will use enormous amount system resorses? an i will get bad results on recodings?
<cem_> just installed ardour and musescore and some effects like guitarix guitarrag
<cem_> if its possible, and reasonable, and if its exist ubuntu studio effect pack, i wanna downlaod cuz i cant find all effects plugins one by one
<cfhowlett> cem_, sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-recording will grab all the audio recording packages.  in fact, run apt-cache ubuntustudio for the list of packages
<cem_> now i got it thanx :D
<cem_> but im asking u again, will i get bad results on my recodings?
<cem_> with the desktop im using?
<cfhowlett> cem_, kernel should help but ardour will show the xruns.  if it gets excessive, consider using the lighter desktop.  lxde or xfce
<cfhowlett> cem_, of course this also depends to large extent on your setup: external interface, pre-amps, all that stuff.
<cem_> 3g ram, focusrite scarlett 8i6 conroe 2.13
<cfhowlett> cem_, not familiar but again, test and see.  ardour/jack will allow you to monitor xruns
<cem_> on win, i have no problem, i dont think i will have latency problem on linux? only bad thing on linux is, my hdd dying when im playing dota on steam  :D
<cem_> ok its early at morning here  i will try
<cfhowlett> ow.  painful
<cem_> but everyhing is beautiful on linux  really like it
<cfhowlett> :)
<cem_> thanx for everything i will come back sooner or later :D i missed mirc days its like 15 years ago nostalgia :D
<cfhowlett> some things never change
<cem_> yep i still smoking
<Dermhye> Hello
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, what's the word?
<Dermhye> I have a troubling dilemma here... Coming from Windows background and like a more organised system like windows.
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, eh? you say you were born knowing windows and didn't have to learn anything to get comfortable with it?
<Dermhye> My preference software on this package is Blender. After installing Ubuntu Studio, I discovered it has an old version of Blender
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, 12.04 right?
<Dermhye> lol... well learning to stay organised in windows was quiete easy...
<Dermhye> No... 13.10
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, new blender is not in the repo.   get it from the site and install manually.
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, again: learning curve ...
<Dermhye> I downloaded the latest version from Blender from their website already... I followed the steps from this page (http://askubuntu.com/questions/110821/how-to-install-blender-from-the-official-website)
<Dermhye> about learning... I want to learn something new that's why I am considering it to use Ubuntu... Enjoying it slightly yet...
<Dermhye> Only have a problem with the coding things...
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, you're a developer/coder?
<Dermhye> Back to my issue... I can run the program from the location it is stored. But I wan to add it to my application list
<Dermhye> I am just a computer user... Dont code at all
<Dermhye> How do I do that? Possibly make it appear on the list as it was originally before I removed the old blender
<Dermhye> Can you help?
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, if the old blender entry is still in place, just edit it
<Dermhye> oh... by the way... thanks for yesterday... you helped me download the plugins for playing videos
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, no worriess
<Dermhye> I already deleted that.
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, and the new blender did not create an icon/launcher?  tsk.
<Dermhye> Should I install the old version again?
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, nope.
<cfhowlett> just need to copy the launcher from  blender to the preferred location.
<cfhowlett> try this in a terminal: whereis blender
<Dermhye> no... I just extracted it according to that page and saved the folder to usr/lib
<Dermhye> ok. let me try
<Dermhye> This is the returned line I got: blender: /usr/lib/blender /usr/share/blender
<cfhowlett> I looked in /usr/bin/blender   the launcher is there.
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, how do you start blender now?
<Dermhye> I saved the launcher to desktop and start from there.
<Dermhye> but I want to add it to application list. One of the reasons is for me to open files directly by clicking on them
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, halfway home.  just need to add the launcher either to xfce menu or launch bar
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, right click on the file, properties, open with ...
<Dermhye> ok... how do I do that?
<Dermhye> Blender is not on the list
<cfhowlett> open with    other application    use custom command   (path to blender here!)
<Dermhye> ok
<cfhowlett> you'll need the blender launcher properties in that path space ...
<Dermhye> Thanks
<Dermhye> It worked.
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, it's all in the wrist
<Dermhye> I still want it on my application list. how do I do that...
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, I don't know
<cfhowlett> sorry
<Dermhye> no probs. thanks a lot.
<Dermhye> I really appreciate your support
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, have fun, be safe
<cfhowlett> also the #xubuntu channel can help with your application list
<Dermhye> is there any document that tells about understanding Ubuntu's coding in the terminal emulator
<Dermhye> I will like to know some basic things
<Dermhye> alright. I am so grateful. I will check there soon
<Dermhye> you have been really helpful
<Dermhye> I like this community
<Dermhye> Hi, I plugged in my headset and unplugged immediately only to discover the computer has been muted. How do I unmute please
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, left click on the speaker icon ...
<Dermhye> Its just showing a white short bar just below it.
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> Dermhye, http://imagebin.org/283645
<Dermhye> Mine is now showing that detailed option on the sound when I left click it.
<Dermhye> I wish I could get my screen shot and show you
<Dermhye> Hello
<Dermhye> I am back with my wahala
<Dermhye> How can I increase the volume of my pc
<holstein> Dermhye: volume control?
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<holstein> i use that, unless im using JACK, then i use the hardware controls
<holstein> i would need more information.. "for the PC" could depend on many applications
<Dermhye> I can see the speaker symbol on the taskbar, but when I click, I dont get anything. what can I do to activate it as my volume is mute now
<holstein> Dermhye: depends really on what you did to mute it.. and what youa re comfortable with
<holstein> i would try pavucontrol
<holstein> and also, in a terminal, alsamixer can be handy.. this is assuming you are *not* using JACK
<Dermhye> I plugged in my headset and a volume bar showed up. I removed it immediately to change it and the was muted instantly. I dont know how to unmute
<holstein> Dermhye: have you tried "pavucontrol" ?
<holstein> Dermhye: if not, try it, right now.. and report if its not working foryou
<holstein> its quite extensive in its configuration
<Dermhye> I dont know about pavucontrol... am i to type that in the terminal
<holstein> Dermhye: or, since its likely you just switched to that device that you quickly plugged and removed, you could try just restarting the PC
<holstein> !info pavucontrol | Dermhye
<ubottu> Dermhye: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (saucy), package size 140 kB, installed size 953 kB
<Dermhye> I have restarted like 4 times now
<holstein> Dermhye: you can also use alsamixer to select the audio device
<Dermhye> @ubottu, am I to type those in the terminal
<holstein> Dermhye: ubottu is a bot.. i had it linkd the name of the application for you
<holstein> Dermhye: you are to try and run pavucontrol and see if it meets your needs by allowing you to select the audio device you want to use
<Dermhye> ok
<holstein> Dermhye: you can also use "alsamixer" in the terminal
<holstein> Dermhye: you will be able to set the default device that alsa is using
<Dermhye> i used pavucontrol
<Dermhye> its working now.
<holstein> Dermhye: contratulations
<Dermhye> this coding thing is discouraging me from the interest i have in linux
<Dermhye> but thanks
<holstein> Dermhye: what "coding"?
<holstein> Dermhye: what i read above is, you plugged a device in that doenst explicitly offer linux support.. linux tried to use it, and changed the default audio device
<Dermhye> having to type in the terminal... One must have the idea of what language or thing to write
<holstein> Dermhye: that would be likely to happen with *any* OS
<holstein> Dermhye: you dont *have* to launch pavucontrol from the terminal
<Dermhye> amazing now, I am using the headset
<holstein> Dermhye: you can click on anything from the menu item created, to any custom launcher you are welcome to and encouraged to create
<Dermhye> and its working
<holstein> Dermhye: its not "coding" to fix something by launching an application
<Dermhye> ok.... you have been of great help... appreciate so much
<holstein> Dermhye: you could have that very same issue with plugging that device into a mac
<holstein> Dermhye: or, an apple device into a windows PC
<Dermhye> actually
<holstein> Dermhye: why would i suggest starting things from the terminal? its a way to have a common batch of commands
<holstein> Dermhye: in linux, *everything* is open, and easy to customize and change.. if i ask you to type something in the terminal, i know that that wil work *exactly* as it works on my linux
<Dermhye> I actually dont know anything about Ubuntu other than knowing its linux and I have no idea about the use of linux
<holstein> Dermhye: or, at least, much more closely to the same. and i dont have to wonder if you are running XFCE, or what menu item to point you to
<holstein> Dermhye: i can just say "copy this in the terminal".. and that is *not* coding
<holstein> Dermhye: its a way to help you troubleshoot the issue you had by trying to do something advanced that could have been problematic on *any* operating system
<Dermhye> alright. I am sure i will catch up soon.
<holstein> Dermhye: or, you can purchase devices that support linux.. and they will "just work".. and you wont have to "catch up"
<Dermhye> I dont think I can get Linux support devices around here.
<Dermhye> Let me ask, why cant I get a response from left clicking the volume icon on the taskbar
<holstein> Dermhye: nothing about linux is preventing anyone from supporting it
<holstein> Dermhye: im not sure what you are clicking, or why.. but if i wanted to control an audio device, without JACK, i would use pavucontrol
<holstein> Dermhye: its in the menu as "pulse audio volume control" IIRC
<Dermhye> hwo do I get Jack
<holstein> Dermhye: you dont need it
<holstein> Dermhye: it shipps with ubuntustudio anyway
<Dermhye> ok
<holstein> Dermhye: you can read..
<holstein> !proaudio
<ubottu> For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<Dermhye> but i need a smarter way to access volume control
<holstein> Dermhye: my icon works.. and you might consider using something like stock xubuntu or main ubuntu
<holstein> Dermhye: ubuntustudio could have tweaks that are not catering to "smarter ways to control volume"
<SonikkuAmerica> Dermhye: That being said, there's a bit coming to UStudio 14.04, including a signed -lowlatency image, so stick around... :)
<holstein> sure.. but, you might not need it
<Dermhye> holstein, from the link you sent about pro audio intro, what do they mean by Many cards?
<holstein> Dermhye: where it says "many cards are muted by default"?
<holstein> Dermhye: that means that, as in the cards, audio devices, many (implying a lot of them) will be muted by default.. meaning, you start the machine, and the audio is muted
<Dermhye> yes please
<Dermhye> ok.
<Dermhye> Or Do I re install my  ubuntu version cos I can remember the control worked at the start
<holstein> Dermhye: i would install xubuntu or main ubuntu.. or lubuntu.. if a desktop operating system is more what you are looking for
<holstein> otherwise, im sure its something you can sort out, with patience
<holstein> Dermhye: imagine how long you used the last operating system you were comfortable on before adding audio devices, or reparing any volume controls
<holstein> Dermhye: you can try as another user ,such as the guest account.. you can try adding another panel volume manager
<holstein> Dermhye: you can try taking a screenshot to better convey what the issue is
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-25
<lump_> hello all
<SonikkuAmerica> (Make sure "Xubuntu session" is selected, then) Log in.
<mark___> hi , may i get some help here
<mark___> helllllooooooo is anybody here ?
<lumpy> hello all
<lumpy> and merry christmas
<lumpy> how have you all been?
<SonikkuAmerica> funkyHat_: Fix your connection...
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-26
<FloatingGoat> hello
<FloatingGoat> im having trouble with jack
<FloatingGoat> on ubuntu 13.04
<FloatingGoat> it seems its not overiding pulse
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-27
<studio-user407> hola
<studio-user407> alqguen me puede ayudar
<studio-user745> hello
<studio-user745> i need help
<Teleport> got a question about Ardour ( as they passed me to here and called ubuntu studio "misspackaging" ), I can't export videos and have Harvid already
<bellons> ciao a tutti
<holstein> o/
<bellons> posso fare una domanda a qualcuno??
<cfhowlett> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bellons> ok I speak in English
<bellons> I have a problem on ubuntu studio
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bellons> I'm not able to enter the search file, the classic one that you see on the screen such as the music!
<bellons> one in the upper right corner with a magnifying lens
<bellons> I'm too used to it!now use catfish but is not comfortable!
<holstein> bellons: maybe a screenshot would help me understand
<holstein> bellons: i started using synapse/kupfer/gnome-do and havent use a menu or search in a long time
<bellons> ok waiting
<bellons> http://cdn.starryhope.com/i/articles/ubuntu_search/search_nautilus.png
<holstein> bellons: so, whats the issue?
<bellons> http://i0.wp.com/desktoplinuxreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Ubuntu-Studio-13.10-File-Manager.jpg
<holstein> bellons: i think you are just seeing a change in the software
<bellons> iubuntu studio in the search does not exist
<SonikkuAmerica> That looks like a perfectly fine Thunar window to me.
<holstein> bellons: that is a change in the file manager
<bellons> ok i can install nautilus on studio??
<holstein> bellons: i would either go to nautilus, if that is what you prefer, or using something else
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install nautilus ]
<holstein> bellons: you can install what you like, but its not as easy to run nautilus in XFCE
<holstein> there are a few considerations
<holstein> http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6401 http://askubuntu.com/questions/169036/use-nautilus-with-xfce-as-default-file-manager
<holstein> there may be other guides you prefer
<bellons> ok it is not very easy! as you Search for the file in ubuntu studio?
<holstein> bellons: i consider the filemanager a search tool
<holstein> bellons: if i want to search, i can use kupfer/synape/gnome-do
<holstein> bellons: there are other tools as well, commandline or catfish like you mentioned
<bellons> ok thanks for advice! greetings  Bellons
<nicolas> hello !
<nicolas> I am seeking for informations about using jack and pulse audio simultaneously... can someone help ?
<DAEVANDRAVEN> somebody has used behringer q502usb in ubuntustudio?
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-28
<neo_> hello folks
<neo_> :-)
<holstein> o/
<neo_> just wanted to drop by and say hi
<neo_> had a successful upgrade to 13.10 today
<neo_> I had tried 13.04 back in the summer, but it didn't support my m-audio usb sound module
<holstein> i do LTS on my production machines
<neo_> after upgrading to 13.10, my sound module is supported and shows right up in audacity, etc.
<SonikkuAmerica> How's that signed image for 14.04 coming?
<holstein> signed kernel?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah. I dropped by a few months ago and asked about it. *kernel
<neo_> how's the hardware support on LTS?
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: you would need to ask in the main dev channel
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: you can ask upstream kernel team
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh OK
<SonikkuAmerica> I'll do that
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: nothing about that will facilitate any audio workflow
<SonikkuAmerica> Well I must be one of 6 people with UEFI that uses Studio...
<SonikkuAmerica> :P
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: you should be able to disable it in the bios
<SonikkuAmerica> As in use CSM
<SonikkuAmerica> ( We had this convo before, I just know it (: )
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: i dont have the hardware, so i dont know
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: i just read that it can be disabled on many machines
<holstein> neo_: hardware support is the same as the kernel, really
<SonikkuAmerica> I mean yeah I can use CSM, but that would require me to change my entire partition table from GPT to "legacy," which means potential risk for the Windows 8(.1) partition that I still can't get rid of because of certain programs that don
<SonikkuAmerica> +'t work under Wine.
 * SonikkuAmerica knows full well he could just get Xubuntu and the Studio metas, but if there's an image...
<holstein> neo_: the reason to run the lts (or not) is really just that.. long term, or newer
<holstein> new packages vs longer term for support
<SonikkuAmerica> (3 years, right? Like Xubuntu?)
<holstein> the hardware supported could be different, but likely nothing that we would be specifically dealing with in proaudio in linux would change all that much
<holstein> the lts's are 5 years now
<holstein> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<holstein> or, thats the plan.. maybe that gets dropped back to 3
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: So Studio is doing the 5-year plan? I mean knome stated that Xubuntu is a 3-year LTS cycle, but Xubuntu is Xubuntu, not Studio.
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: AFAIK, the derivitives get to decide
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: the main repos for 12.04 are maintained for 5 years
<SonikkuAmerica> holstein: I think Lubuntu 14.04 as well is going for 3 years
<holstein> SonikkuAmerica: if you run xubuntu, or ubuntustudio 12.04, or any of the rest of them, the repos are going to still be hot
<holstein> for 5 years
<SonikkuAmerica> Ow! I burned myself for 5 years! :)
<holstein> the kernel is still maintained
<holstein> something very xubuntu specific could matter, but, even xfce and all the others are maintained
#ubuntustudio 2013-12-29
<Ze_Force> Hi, i would like to know what ppa to add to have the latest version of ardour ? im under US 13.04
<HarryHaaren> Ze_Force, checkout the KXStudio repos, they're usually up to date: http://kxstudio.sourceforge.net/Repositories
<Ze_Force> ok thanks
<HarryHaaren> y/w
<Ze_Force> :)
<studio-user598> hi i'm install u-studio right now
<studio-user598> is 13.10 fairly stable?
<studio-user598> hello, last time i used this distro was 11.04, has it gotten better
<studio-user598> will be using for web development, design work
<studio-user598> okay, i'll try it out bye
<jakezen2> just dropped to say hi with a fresh copy of 13.10 salamander
<jakezen2> busy but hope to contribute something to this community
<jakezen2> ok ciao
<maxxsire> What are some good high end tablets that you can install ubuntu studio on?
<maxxsire> What's a good high end tablet to install ubuntu studio on?
<zequence> maxxsire: I haven't heard of anyone trying that
<zequence> maxxsire: There's no arm version of the linux-lowlatency kernel yet
<zequence> If you can get Xubuntu installed, Ubuntu Studio should work fine too, except for the kernel
<zequence> One could install one of the other flavors, and then add packages
<maxxsire> So regular ubuntu would go on then? Also would ubuntu studio work with a high end slate or is that the same thing?
<maxxsire> I was looking to do something like here (http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/install-linux-on-your-x86-tablet-five-distros-to-choose-from-1162825) but on a high end tablet/slate. You say I can just add the video and audio packeages and such and it should work correct?
<maxxsire> packages
<zequence> maxxsire: Yes, but I have no idea about how well that stuff would work
<maxxsire> Would what they did here (http://www.techradar.com/us/news/software/operating-systems/install-linux-on-your-x86-tablet-five-distros-to-choose-from-1162825) work on a higher end tablet? If so which ones would work? Would any windows 8 tablet work?
<maxxsire> Thank you for your time!
<ornj> Why should I have to look so fucking hard to find the minimum system requirements for the distro and how much space it'll take?
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-22
<studio-user818> as
<studio-user818> web dev??
<lucas1529> hello
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-23
<vlt> Hello. How can I apply gain or vol effects to only one audio channel?
<cfhowlett> vlt, in what program?
<vlt> cfhowlett: Oh, sorry! sox
<cfhowlett> vlt, never heard of that one but #opensourcemusicians would know
<vlt> I found the "gain -B" option to balance left/right based on RMS levels but it needs to run the whole file first (obviously).
<vlt> cfhowlett: I'll ask in #openso...
<vlt> Thanks
<cfhowlett> vlt, happy2help
<vlt> cfhowlett: Just curious: You never heard of a way to adjust only one channel in sox or of the program sox?
<cfhowlett> vlt, sox.
<cfhowlett> vlt, it's not in the primary nor alternative ubuntustudio meta
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-24
<bs-studio> I got a yamaha psr-e213, Roland UM-ONE usb midi interface and ubuntu studio 14.04. Documentation is huge. I cannot see any alsa in Jack. Pls, advise.
<bs-studio> studio is installed on Dell latitude e5410, audio card is Intel HDA.
<bs-studio> The Jack connection tab does not show any alsa driver...
<bs-studio> Despite this, Synapatics shows some installation of alsa
<bs-studio> I am confused... pls, help.
<bs-studio> No one explaining the meaning of Readable client(output) and Writable clients (input)...
<boytoy> any female dominatrix up here?
<anon_> I was wondering how to change password. I tried using 'passwd' command @ the command line but changing this did not work system-wide
<Igmu> I need assistance installing fresh OS on laptop with only external display. Boots from CD, selects languages,.. freezes on graphic loading. Terminal freezes with any command with sudo....
<Igmu> This laptop has NVidia card so I know this will be an issue later. I want to install OS on SDA1.
<Igmu> Can I do this by installing Ubuntu Server (no graphics) then add Studio somehow?
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<holstein> Igmu: *if* you want to do it that way.. but, i would just install, and use the GUI
<holstein> its the same as with xubuntu or main ubuntu
<Igmu> Install freezes at spinning Ubuntu Studio. Opening terminal, but what command set to install from CD?
<holstein> Igmu: you want to get to the GUI
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> for me, if i dont get the live desktop up, i dont install yet.. i read about the chipsets, and research
<holstein> i think you are assuming, "my graphics are hanging due to the open source nvidia driver", and, that can be the case, but, may not be
<holstein> on my (many) nvidia devices, i get to the live desktop, and install, then, *if* i want the closed source proprietary driver, i use the GUI to add it
<Igmu> I get same result with live option. I goto TTY1 to startx. TTY7? is still frozen on load screen. TTY8? loads but can't select any apps. After selecting anything, it frezzes as well. Older than 12.04 works fine (before Unity?)
<Barkhlet> Someone here could help me with my wacom tablet config?
<Barkhlet> If anyone sees this, ubuntu studio recognizes the tablet but i cant seem to config the expresskeys, its a Wacom Pen Tablet Small
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-25
<Guest9616> canonlide
<Barkhlet> Anyone on?
<Barkhlet> I need to solve a problem concerning a wacom tablet, and i cant find it anywhere
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-26
<neo69> good morning community
<neo69> nothing help me?
<cfhowlett> neo69, nope.  nothing.
<cfhowlett> !ask | neo69,
<ubottu> neo69,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<neo69> ok, sorry and thanks
<neo69> my first time here...sorry
<cfhowlett> neo69, welcome.  ask please
<neo69> i have a problem to export long file with Kdenlive, when i try to export file (rendering) in kdenlive, the program report me an error.
<neo69> i have ubuntustudio 14.10
<cfhowlett> neo69, and the error is ... ?
<neo69> i have to make again rendering for report here the code of error. Now i have clip in rendering. when the error come again i copy here the code , ok?
<cfhowlett> neo69, :) ok
<neo69> thx
<cfhowlett> neo69, #kdenlive           probably best place to ask.
<neo69> ok, thanks :)
<cfhowlett> neo69, and try openshot               it exports my videos just fine.
<neo69> yes, for easy job but when you have to make a complex editing...to me the best is kdenlive :)
<cfhowlett> neo69, use what works :)
<schnitz> hi there... anyone home?
<ObrienDave> definitely not home ;p
<schnitz> hey ObrienDave :-)... thanks for responding. Merry Xmas... no worries, I'm not religious ,-) ... anway I'm trying to get my UbuntoStudio to work Audio-wise, and I'm quite a novice... so a little chat might be nice...
<ObrienDave> work as in what way?
<ObrienDave> and BAH! humbug! ;P
<schnitz> yes, thanks for asking. I have a RME Hammerfall DSP PCI card with external 8-channel audio interface, and I'm trying to get real-time multi-track recording to work...
<ObrienDave> oooo, way beyond my knowledge, sorry
<schnitz> haha... no prob :-)
<ObrienDave> but stick around or ask in #ubuntu. more people there to help
<schnitz> but in general, since I'm not so much into linux... what I miss about UbuntuStudio is some Menu where you can see all the hardware installed, like, I have no idea whether Ubuntu really 'sees' my special audio PCI card...
<ObrienDave> in terminal type, lspci
<schnitz> cool, checking...
<ObrienDave> it should show up somewhere
<schnitz> alright, that already helped, it doesn't show up there, thought so...
<schnitz> Thanks man, that gives me at least a little hint...
<ObrienDave> sorry i couldn't help more
<schnitz> hey... you helped, I at least know where to look further, have a great day :-)
<fathom> Hi, I have Ubuntustudio. Inkscape takes 2 minutes, 20 seconds to launch. I have 8 gigs of dd3 ram and a quad core cpu plus graphics card processor. Why does inkscape take so long to load?
<holstein> fathom: try launching from the terminal, and share helpful error messages
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mikhail> как подключить миди клавиатуру к убуету студио?
<cfhowlett> !ru | mikhail
<ubottu> mikhail: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<holstein> !proaudio | mikhail
<ubottu> mikhail: For information on professional audio tools in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/ProAudioIntro
<mikhail> join #ubuntu - ru
<cfhowlett> holstein, dude!  you understand Russian?  muy impressivo!
<holstein> mikhail: you'll need /join
<holstein> mikhail: /join #ubuntu-ru
<holstein> not that they will have specifics about connecting midi keyboards there.. you literally plug the midi keyboard in.. it either works or not.. then, you use JACK, explained in the link above, to connect it
<holstein> cfhowlett: google translate FTW :)
<cfhowlett> holstein, dah!
<studio> hey guys, have an installation question.  I have a presario v3000 that I have been trying to install linux on but the installer crashes every time.  I tried to install first to the hard drive.  Then I removed the hard drive and tried installing to jump drive.  Every time it crashes, regardless of what OS I am trying, regardless of the installation media, i.e livecd, liveusb.  any idea what might be causing this?
<holstein> studio: sounds like bad hardware
<studio> but what hardware?
<holstein> studio: i would test the memory, and the hard disks im trying to use
<holstein> studio: bad/failing hardware
<holstein> studio: if you state *all* operating systems fail, the ram is a constant, as well as the motherboard, other other components, all of which will fail
<studio> the internal hard drive i removed.  it tested good using the disk utility on a livecd
<studio> but it runs good from a live setup
<holstein> studio: sure, so, as i state, that just leaves *all* the other components, like the ram, *all* of which will fail
<studio> can I check the ram?
<studio> or the motherboard?
<holstein> studio: from *any* linux live iso
<schnitz> hi
<schnitz> can't get u_studio to display proper grafics resolution
<schnitz> stuck with 1024 on 60Hz
<schnitz> using AMD A6 APU mit additional ATI grafics card
<schnitz> installed proprietary AMD driver.. 'catalyst control center', but requires su pw for the conf, which I don't seem to have...
<schnitz> my user pw doesn't let me into the conf programm
<schnitz> how do I become super-user on ubuntu_studio?
<schnitz> back
<schnitz> still no clue how to become su
<delt> schnitz: in a terminal, type "su" =)
<delt> then it should ask you your password
<delt> and then everything you run from that terminal will run as root.
<delt> oh btw, i just made a modified version of the Greybird theme with mac/osx like buttons, and thicker lower border for easier resizing of windows
<delt> just uploaded it here ---> http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/greybird-mac.tar.gz
<delt> actually just the xfwm4 stuff is modified, the rest is the exact same as regular greybird theme.
<schnitz> delt thanks...
<schnitz> however, my pw doesn't work
<schnitz> my user pw is correct though
<schnitz> it doen't let me legitimate as su
<schnitz> also, what if I don't want to start something via terminal mode?
<schnitz> I have downloaded the grafics driver package I badly need to get normal screen res, and after starting that package from the GUI it says can't do it since I'm not su
<delt> schnitz: try "sudo bash -l" (without the quotes)
<schnitz> AAAaaahhhhhhhh....
<delt> (replace bash with whatever shell you prefer)
<schnitz> thanks
<delt> now you can change your root password with passwd
<delt> and any other user's password with passwd <username>
<schnitz> tadaaa...
<schnitz> that worked
<schnitz> thanks again... I'm a newbie... sorry... can I switch account when logging on the ubuntu and log myself in a superuser right away from the beginning?
<delt> um... i wouldn't recommend that
<schnitz> why not?
<schnitz> just curious
<delt> usually you just use the root account when doing maintenance, installing programs etc.... for normal use it's easy to do some damage to your system by not paying attention to what you're doing.
<schnitz> I don't mind crashing my installation, nothing on it... I'll just re-install
<schnitz> but I see
<schnitz> good point
<delt> anyway, add yourself to the /etc/sudoers file, and you can run any command with "sudo <command> etcetc"
<delt> as rppt
<delt> root
<delt> even better, ubuntu comes with the group "sudo" added by default to the /etc/sudoers file
<delt> so you can just edit your /etc/groups file, find the line that starts with "sudo" and at the end add your username
<delt> for example, my username on this system is simply "user". The sudo line in my /etc/groups looks like this ---> sudo:x:27:user
<delt> once that's done, (next time you login) you can run any command as root by typing "sudo command" instead of just "command"
<delt> (that's basic unix stuff, that has existed since the late 60's early 70's :D :D )
<schnitz> cool man, thanks for letting me know
<delt> or...? historically i'm not sure when sudo became a common unix command
<delt> anyway, as you can see the unix model was designed to develop and adapt, unlike the *ahem* leading brand of "operating system" that's on the market today
<schnitz> however, my display driver is not working, and i HAD to install the new package by myself, and there is this rather heavy information learning process required to do so
<delt> what video card?
<schnitz> ATI
<schnitz> AMD A6 APU
<delt> hmm.... much less familiar with those, i've always been using nvidia myself
<schnitz> with an additional ATI Radion PCIe card
<schnitz> Radeon
<schnitz> no kidding, this is not working out-of-the-box
<schnitz> needless to say, it does in other OS
<delt> hmm... maybe ask #ubuntu - surely someone there will be able to help with ati cards
<schnitz> not that I'm comparing
<schnitz> tried, no answer...
<schnitz> they're really involved with bigger problems though, so now offense :-)
<schnitz> no
<schnitz> lots of newbie question over there
<delt> hehe =) there's almost always someone who can help there, regardless how "newbie" your question is
<delt> just out of curiosity, what do you see in the settings manager -> "additional drivers" ?
<schnitz> no I'm sure this is all good and I really want to learn it... my observation though is, as long as the GUI stuff works everything is fine, but when there is something unexpected, the learning curve is quite steap
<schnitz> lemme see
<schnitz> ah right
<schnitz> been there 100 times
<schnitz> so originally it had X.Org-X-Server
<schnitz> AMd/ATI grafics driver
<delt> this is an actual machine and not running in a VM, right? ie. you installed on an actual partition?
<schnitz> that was the default
<schnitz> yes
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-27
<schnitz> actual partition
<delt> ok.... so if you run "glxgears" from a terminal window what do you get?
<schnitz> lemme check
<schnitz> not installed
<schnitz> shall I apt-get it?
<schnitz> apt-get install mesa-utils?
<delt> should come with your opengl installation
<delt> nah, not mesa... that's software rendering iirc
<schnitz> well thats what the terminal suggested ;-)
<schnitz> no worries, this is fun
<delt> like i said, i'm much more familiar with nvidia cards, since that's what i've always been using. so i can't be of much help for ati stuff
<schnitz> no prob, thanks for your help in any case!
<schnitz> I do appreciate
<delt> tell me what you think of the osx style theme i just hacked up together :D ---> http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/greybird-mac.png
<schnitz> ok
<delt> well, it's just greybird with modified title bar buttons, and a slightly thicker bottom bar that's easier to grab to resize windows that don't have a "resize handle"
<schnitz> looks good to me
<schnitz> looks like MaxOSX
<schnitz> Mac
<schnitz> sorry
<schnitz> good job
<delt> it still lets you position the buttons like you want them, i just have to write a spec file that fixes them into place like in the real osx =)
<schnitz> However, you will hate me for this, I'm kinda nuts, I like the REALLY old Windows style, like XP or ever earlier, Win2000
<delt> anyway here it is ---> http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/greybird-mac.tar.gz
<delt> just untar it to your /usr/share/themes
<schnitz> oh yes I will do that
<delt> then in the settings manager -> window manager, under the "style" tab select "Greybird-mac"
<delt> for example, if you use firefox and it downloaded the file to your "Downloads" directory...
<schnitz> haha I do not have the rights to do so :-)
<schnitz> yeah yeah did that
<delt> yeah, by default it shouldn't let you
<schnitz> so? oh... sudo?
<delt> so, first you'd go to /usr/share/themes
<delt> cd /usr/share/themes
<schnitz> terminal...
<delt> then with sudo, untar the file that's in your download directory
<delt> sudo tar xvf ~/Downloads/greybird-mac.tar.gz
<delt> note that in the terminal, the TAB key is your friend :D
<schnitz> geeeh this is nuts, but yes I'll do that
<schnitz> found out about the TAB :-)
<delt> you just have to type the beginning of a file, command, etc. and press TAB, the shell (by default bash) will try to auto-complete it for you.
<delt> ...or, if you're more comfortable with GUI stuff, there's surely a way to drag-n-drop with the mouse
<delt> a trick i use, is that i have my main user account added to the group "root" ....ie. in my /etc/group, the line that starts with "root", usually the first line, contains my username at the end
<delt> so if i want my user to have permission to write somewhere, i just activate the group write permision
<delt> permission**
<schnitz> weird got a FileNotFound
<schnitz> under terminal
<delt> cd /usr/share/themes
<schnitz> the package is in download though
<schnitz> yeah
<schnitz> I'm in themes
<delt> tar xvf ~/DowPRESS TAB/grePRESS TAB AGAIN
<schnitz> ok...
<schnitz> wait a sec
<delt> when you press tab, it should auto-complete the file, directory, etc.
<schnitz> nope
<schnitz> the first tab won't even complete to downloads
<delt> oh, it's case sensitive: "downloads" is not the same as "Downloads"
<schnitz> ah
<schnitz> nope
<delt> that's one thing about unix systems that's both very useful, but sometimes a pain in the ass
<schnitz> same
<schnitz> maybe 'cos I'm root?
<delt> oh *duh*
<delt> in bash, ~ is a shorthand for your home directory
<delt> and ~user is a shorthand for the home directory of "user"
<schnitz> ahhh
<schnitz> so -myUserName/Down... does is
<schnitz> it
<schnitz> lemme check
<delt> ~ (tilde) not - (dash)
<schnitz> yep
<schnitz> gotit!
<delt> and it should also work just with ~ and not ~yourusername because in ubuntu by default, sudo doesn't modify the $HOME variable
<delt> yep, ~ on a U.S. keyboard layout is shift + the button just under ESC
<schnitz> ok got it unpacked
<schnitz> thansk for your patience :-)
<delt> :D
<schnitz> so where can I activate it again...?
<delt> hey, i learned the basics too before :D
<schnitz> switch to your cool theme?
<delt> settings manager, click "window manager"
<delt> and the theme is called "Greybird-mac"
<delt> i just hacked that together (simply modified Greybird actually) because i was futzing around with osx lately, and got used to clicking in the top left to close a window =)
<schnitz> yeah clicked on it
<schnitz> but...
<delt> but...?
<schnitz> do I need to re-login?
<delt> no, should take effect immediately
<schnitz> didn't change
<schnitz> lemme check again
<schnitz> oh weird
<schnitz> all the other themes change immediately
<schnitz> just yours doesn't
<delt> uh wut :D
<schnitz> it stay Greybird
<schnitz> I had greybird
<schnitz> before
<schnitz> and I clicked on it
<schnitz> on yours...
<schnitz> and its still greybird
<schnitz> exactly the same
<delt> Greybird-mac appears in the list?
<schnitz> r u sure your theme is portable, yes appears!
<schnitz> right below greybird there is your greybird-mac
<delt> can you send a screenshot?
<schnitz> nope,. no e-mail client installed, but if you wait a little, I'll set it up
<schnitz> it looks just like greybird, u can image
<delt> bah, you know how to send files on irc?
<schnitz> imagine
<schnitz> actually no
<delt> but the buttons on the top, they're colored circles, instead of grey X _ and [] ?
<schnitz> nono
<schnitz> would have noticed
<schnitz> normal grey X, etc.
<schnitz> so
<schnitz> looking back at the terminal window
<schnitz> I can see that it did unpack lots of PNGs
<schnitz> I guess those are the ones that will make it look like MACOSX
<schnitz> maybe there is a path problem
<delt> yeah, works for several ppl in #xfce...
<delt> lemme check my file again
<schnitz> sure it does
<delt> just unpacked it to another dir, seems to work fine....
<schnitz> hmmm....
<delt> asking the guys on #xfce to send me a screenshot to make sure =)
<schnitz> :-)
<delt> anyway.... not very important.
<schnitz> damn I still need to get those drivers to run, that flickering screen is killing me
<schnitz> still cool though
<delt> can you paste the output of this command: ls -d /usr/share/themes/Grey*
<delt> (just select in the terminal and middle-click in irc)
<delt> just don't paste pages and pages of stuff in the channel :D
<schnitz> /usr/share/themes/Greybird          /usr/share/themes/Greybird-mac
<schnitz> /usr/share/themes/Greybird-compact
<delt> ok, so it extracted to the right place.
<schnitz> yeah
<schnitz> kinda nutty, ha?
<delt> weird!!
<schnitz> yep
<delt> try taking a screenshot: xfce4-screenshooter
<schnitz> copy to clipboard?
<delt> here's someone else using it: http://i.imgur.com/k9Rvm0f.png
<delt> nah, save to file
<schnitz> ok
<schnitz> now?
<delt> oh - first select Greybird-mac in the window manager settings
<schnitz> sure
<delt> then run xfce4-screenshooter, grab whole screen, save
<schnitz> donw
<schnitz> done
<delt> enter, say, /tmp/screen.png
<delt> then in irc, /dcc send delt /tmp/screen.png (that will send me the file)
<schnitz> saved it on my desktop
<schnitz> ah cool
<delt> ok, now /dcc send delt ~/Desktop/filename.png
<delt> or you can use xchat's GUI to do the same, i'm not really familiar with it... i think, right click on my name, then send file....?
<delt> i'm more of a command line kind of guy (:
<schnitz> funny
<schnitz> error 17: File Already Exists
<delt> uh wut.. when trying to send?
<schnitz> after the DCC command, yes
<schnitz> called it test.png
<delt> so, /dcc send delt ~/Desktop/test.png
<delt> gives you an error?
<schnitz> nono
<schnitz> you should have it now
<schnitz> that was my mistake, nevermind
<delt> oops, can you send again :D
<delt> sorry
<schnitz> sure
<delt> ...and that was -my- mistake, hehehee
<delt> ah, ok got it
<schnitz> don't be confused, its in german
<delt> bist du eigentlich aus deutschland?
<delt> ich wohnte 4 jahren in deutschland als ich kleines kind war :D
<delt> mein Vater war in der Luftwaft von Kanada, und er wurde 4 Jahren in Lahr, West-Deutschland gestellt
<delt> kurtz nach ich geboren war
<delt> aber seit langem hab ich mit niemand auf deutsch gesprochen
<delt> ich bin aus Montréal, Canada (ursprunglich in Ottawa geboren)
<schnitz> cool :-)
<schnitz> ja ich bin aus Muenchen
<schnitz> und habe freunde in Montreal
<delt> wirklich :D
<schnitz> munichagain.tumblr.com
<delt> ich guck es jetzt...
<schnitz> mach mal
<delt> guck oder schau? welches wuerde man sagen?
<schnitz> beides geht
<delt> ah ok
<delt> weird, dein bildschirm zeigt das default-thema für ubuntu-studio, wenn "Greybird-mac" ausgewahlt ist
<delt> oh i forgot, sorry....
<delt> !de | delt
<ubottu> delt, please see my private message
<delt> !de | schnitz
<ubottu> schnitz: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<schnitz> haha...
<delt> yeah just realized, sorry :3
<schnitz> ubottu: duuuude... delt got my into german :-)
<ubottu> schnitz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<schnitz> sure sure
<delt> hehe
<schnitz> gotta love bots
<delt> yeah my fault (:
<schnitz> no prob
<delt> anyway, when you select another theme, it shows on screen?
<delt> can you type in a terminal: find /usr/share/themes > /tmp/find.txt and then in irc /dcc send delt /tmp/find.txt please?
<schnitz> yes any other themes switches on immediately
<schnitz> willdo
<delt> (oh, that will overwrite any file named "find.txt" in your /tmp directory, sorry should have mentioned :3
<delt> )
<schnitz> no worries, nothing there....
<schnitz> I have nothing sensitive on my ubuntu system
<schnitz> I'm just checking it out, a still have 2 serious hardware issues
<schnitz> grafics and soundcard
<delt> what sound card?
<schnitz> RME Hammerfall DSP
<delt> usb?
<schnitz> its a special card for multi-track recording, now on PCI
<schnitz> but there I think the card has a real issue
<schnitz> OR my system has not enough power
<delt> ah ok.... yeah you're in the right channel for that right here, but i'm not familiar with that card
<schnitz> only using 300W right now
<schnitz> I had a long discussion on that before
<schnitz> :-)
<schnitz> enough trouble-shooting for today
<schnitz> but its fun
<schnitz> not real result, but met lots of nice people :-)))
<delt> anyway, can you do in terminal cd /usr/share/themes; tar czvf /tmp/grey.tar.gz and then in irc /dcc send delt /tmp/grey.tar.gz for me?
<schnitz> sure, hang on
<delt> the "find" result looks ok to me..
<schnitz> r u sure
<schnitz> archive empty?
<delt> uh.... *duh*
<delt> anyway, can you do in terminal cd /usr/share/themes; tar czvf /tmp/grey.tar.gz Greybird-mac and then in irc /dcc send delt /tmp/grey.tar.gz for me?
<delt> sorry
<delt> :)
<schnitz> that makes more sense
<delt> indeed :3
<delt> i aer stipud
<delt> :D
<delt> the whole directory matches -exactly- plus i just tested the files you sent back to me, and i get the theme on my screen
<delt> [pts/14][user@phobos]:/tmp/asdfasdf$ diff ./Greybird-mac/ /usr/share/themes/Greybird-mac/
<delt> (shows only common subdirectories)
<delt> can you try: xfwm4 --version and tell me what the first line says?
<delt> should be something similar to: 	This is xfwm4 version 4.11.1 (revision 2b800f4) for Xfce 4.10
<schnitz> ok
<delt> hint: in most terminals, triple click selects whole lines
<schnitz> 	This is xfwm4 version 4.11.2 (revision cfa3c47) for Xfce 4.10
<schnitz> 	Released under the terms of the GNU General Public License.
<schnitz> 	Compiled against GTK+-2.24.24, using GTK+-2.24.25.
<delt> then you can middle click in xchat's input box to paste
<delt> ok.... what if you logout and then log back in?
<delt> (with the Greybird-mac theme selected in window manager settings)
<schnitz> lemme check
<schnitz> nope
<delt> normally you can stick themes in your /usr/share/themes and just select them ...they take effect immediately, at least for xfce's window manager
<schnitz> Greybird-mac is still selected
<schnitz> but still the same default style
<delt> weird thing is, here's someone in france testing it: http://i.imgur.com/k9Rvm0f.png ...so it works at least for "some" people
<schnitz> after logging off / on
<schnitz> well well... I'm off now
<schnitz> been great
<schnitz> thanks for all help... I learned ALOT
<delt> :D
<schnitz> sure to see you around, I'll be back
<delt> okie..... auf weiderchatten :D
<schnitz> until I get my linux recording suite working I feels its gonna take a while and I'll be here :-)
<schnitz> gruesse aus muenchen
<schnitz> bye
<delt> well, i'll be here to help the best i can... but i think holstein will do a better job for most things
<schnitz> cool, cu :-)
<delt> oh --- can you try one last thing?
<delt> fck
<schnitz> hey delt...
<delt> Hello
<delt> sorry i just came back home
<schnitz> no rush... rehi delt
<delt> hewwo :D
<Barkhlet> anyone on?
<Barkhlet> Looking for some help for days, my job is on the line because of this freaking distro
#ubuntustudio 2014-12-28
<wei> Hi
<jarnos> Why is headphone level always up in alsamixer after boot? I put a command to make it zero volume in autostarted applications, but it does not help.
<redlion> hello does some1 know where the .asoundrc needs to be located in ubuntu ?
<redlion> is that home dir or root dir ?
<vlt> Hello. How can I downgrade libavcodec to a version not affected by the bug #793 (committed in April 2014) to be able to decode h.264 IPB video?
<ubottu> bug 793 in Baz (deprecated) "baz pull mirrors don't work if source is not marked readonly" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/793
<vlt> (It’s libav’s bug 793)
<vlt> https://bugzilla.libav.org/show_bug.cgi?id=793
<ubottu> bugzilla.libav.org bug 793 in general "blocky artefacts between I-frames when decoding h.264 "IPB" from a Canon DSLR" [Normal,New]
<noobian> question: have guitar through amp (out via headphones) into computer - can plug in mono-mic and no issues... but only have stereo m-m cable
<noobian> do I need mono cable to avoid excess noise?
<noobian> I set-up the track as mono
<noobian> just get lots of hissing and crackling on headphone out.
<noobian> which goes to mic-in obv.
<noobian> on pc
<noobian> have no issues with audacity ftr
<noobian> all asleep, or just playing idlerpg?
<noobian> I figured as it's a headphone jack that stereo m-m cable would be fine
<noobian> *mic direct into pc
<vlt> noobian: If it’s a headphone out I’d rather connect it to "line in", not "mic".
<noobian> only have headphone and mic (front mic) on pc
<noobian> brb |_|)
<noobian> must be the lack of sleep, or excess of imbibed stimulants ([_] * 6
<noobian> thanks
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-21
 * SonikkuAmerica waves: \o
<fdmarsa> ok
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-22
<toddcannon> Greetings
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-23
<guille> hola
<guille> alguien sabe como transferir los archivos de una camara nikon ?
<Unit193> !es | guille
<ubottu> guille: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest96093> hello
<Guest96093> I'm newbie about Ubuntu Studio...
<Guest96093> need some information about install correct driver about my computer with cdrom
<Guest96093> there is someone could help me?
<piltb1> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello!
<SonikkuAmerica> Who even speaks in here these days? Lol :D
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-24
 * LikeVinyl is away: aunque no lo veamos, el pelado siempre está...
<JackFrost> LikeVinyl: Hello, please don't use noisy away messages like that.  Thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> Wait, what? Wow, oh... what in the world?
<Guest55344> hello all
<Guest55344> Is there anyone here is using cnc?
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-25
<studio-user779> hello
<studio-user779> my name is Miguel
<praveenkpk> hai
<stefano> auguri!!
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-26
<cfhowlett> I have US trusty.  I have a Vivid lowlatency kernel.  I take it this is a backported kernel?  safe to use?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14213222/
<Dams66> Salut, il y a des Français dans le coin ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | Dams66
<ubottu> Dams66: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<studio-user339> ελληνας εδω υπαρχη ;;
#ubuntustudio 2015-12-27
<angeldorado> hello
<angeldorado> anyone in here?
<angeldorado> gah. very frustrating problems im running into. Video editing with open shot and blender are having issues rendering. in blender it renders with no audio. regardless of format of output. and its not a playback issue, tried with all players. openshot is reneding with sync problems.
<angeldorado> apparently i need to install ffmpeg? well its hellish trying to install that thing
<angeldorado> its the most absurd thing I've ever tried to install on linux, makes no sense that something so apparently important would not be either included or have a reliable ppa
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-26
<HoundCat> Merry XMas and all that good stuff. Ubuntu-Studio Holiday cheer to you and yours. Have a great evening!
<cfhowlett> and you!
<HoundCat> :) thnx
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-27
<studio-user178> help
<studio-user178> bye then
<studio-user178> no one is here
<idosedthekoolaid> howdae
<studio-user054> hello
<strk> hi there, I'm about to try installing ubuntustudio on an old laptop - first question: will I be guided toward partitioning of disk to keep the current OS as a boot option ?
<strk> as I'm not the laptop owner, and the owner asked me not to wipe out her OS...
<cfhowlett> strk, "install ubuntu next to windows" should appear.  if it doesn't, consider your options.
<strk> thanks, we'll see :)
<strk> what do you suggest to use for multi-track live recording ?
<strk> music recording, that is
<cfhowlett> strk, ardour seems to the best bet but not my area of speciality.  !opensourcemusicans would know better
<strk> what's that !prefix ? a gnusocial group ? :)
<cfhowlett> strk, irc channel.  sorry.  should be #opensourcemusicians
<OvenWerks> strk: Ardour is a full DAW, it is great for recording audio and midi inputs inputs. Qtractor is a tracker if you are used to that kind of thing. LMMS tries to be fruity loops like, but is midi in only.
<strk> thanks OvenWerks, Ardour seem to be what we're looking for then
<OvenWerks> strk: in case you care ardour hs packages for linux, OSx and windows these days. There are now enough included plugins that it is possible to use the same session file from one to the next. So a session directory created on windows should work on linux and vise versa.
<strk> thank, that might help, in case my friend refuses to run a linux :)
<strk> now I wonder if I should try it out on my minipc (fanless, which would be great for music :)
<strk> Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-5005U CPU @ 2.00GHz
<strk> Audio device: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Audio Controller (rev 08)
<strk> packaged ardour on my system (debian 8) would be Version: 1:2.8.16+git20131003+dfsg1-1~deb8u1
<OvenWerks> There are some people who record on their desktop and then mixdown on a laptop while on a train etc. or just the oposite using a laptop to record live and mix at home.
<OvenWerks> that sounds really old
<strk> ardour or the audio card ?
<OvenWerks> ardour
<strk> debian stable...
<OvenWerks> ardour is at 5.5
<strk> would Ardour be used for both live recording and mixing ?
<OvenWerks> yes
<OvenWerks> the latest package for ubuntu 16.04 is ardour 5.0
<OvenWerks> ardour 2.8 is before midi.
<strk> I dont' have a midi card anyway
<strk> was thinking about buying one, as I have an electric piano with a midi port
<strk> an 88 keys gem
<OvenWerks> if it has a USB port it may well show up as midi ports anyway.
<strk>  no USB port
<strk> (on the piano)
<OvenWerks> I use an old AudioPCI card for midi (joy stick port)
<strk> the piano has midi in/out, audio in/out and an headphone
<strk> I had an old audio pci card somewhere but I guess I would not have any compatible slot by now (sooo old)
<OvenWerks> My DX7 is the same.
<strk> in 2009 I first attempted to put a computer near the piano
<strk> but the fan noise convinced me it was not worth it
<OvenWerks> :)
<strk> now that I have this fanless pc I might try again
<strk> only it's the home theater pc, hooked on the back of the monitor in the family room
<strk> I'm not sure if a low-latency / realtime kernel would be stable enough for Kodi too
<strk> I've read there could be freezes ?
<OvenWerks> low latency wouldn't hurt
<OvenWerks> the low latency kernel is the generic kernel with one parameter change
<strk> so I could just configure grub to have a menu entry for that, eventually ?
<OvenWerks> It allows preempt to work
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio should come that way.
<strk> yep, but that one I'm not going to install here, uhm... unless I keep the boot time choice between the two (debian8-with-kodi / ubuntustudio)
<strk> you mean ubuntustudio should come with the boot-time choice between realtime and not ?
<OvenWerks> ubuntu studio comes with lowlatency, but if you install generic as well you can choose at boot time.
<OvenWerks> The latest lowlatency is always default though.
<strk> do you know if the debian package linux-image-rt-amd64 would also do the grub option ?
<strk> oh well, bigger problems anyway: "Some packages could not be installed."...
<strk> unmet dependencies: linux-image-rt-amd64 : Depends: linux-image-4.8.0-0.bpo.2-rt-amd64
<strk> does ardour have it's own apt repository, btw ? to get a more recent version more easily ?
<strk> sorry, I just realized what channel this was
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-28
<spy> hello every body
<spy> i'm insert the ubuntu studio now im my computer
<spy> someone help-me please for i understand more the S.O.
<spy> tks
<cfhowlett> greetings spy
<cfhowlett> what is your first language?
<spy> portuguese
<cfhowlett> !pt | portuguese
<ubottu> portuguese: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<spy> have channel ubuntustudio in br?
<cfhowlett> spy, you might be better served in #ubuntu-br
<cfhowlett> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<spy> sorry
<cfhowlett> no worries.  come back here if you want English support
<cfhowlett> also see the ubuntustudio on facebook
<arianecmlima> hi!
<cfhowlett> arianecmlima, ask your ubuntu questions
<spy> hi arianecmlima
<arianecmlima>  How do I install VLC on Ubuntu 16.10? I tried it in many ways and it failed, could anyone help me? Thanks
<cfhowlett> !vlc | arianecmlima
<ubottu> arianecmlima: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install vlc*
<arianecmlima>  The sudo apt-get install vlc command I already used
<Guest53705> in ubuntu 16.10 not install the VLC...
<cfhowlett> arianecmlima, sudo apt install vlc | pastebinit            <<< show the paste
<Guest53705> and not too vlc-nox
<Guest53705> cfhowlett: not is "sudo >>>>>> apt-get <<<<"
<arianecmlima> I used vlc-nox as well
<cfhowlett> Guest53705, "apt" is the replacement for "apt-get"
<arianecmlima> ow! thanks
<arianecmlima>  I'll try here and warn you!
<Guest53705> but really not install VLC on Version to Ubuntu 16.10 Only 16.04 version to install the vlc
<arianecmlima> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that You asked for an impossible situation or, if you are using the Unstable distribution, that some required packages were not Still created or have been removed from Incoming. The following information may help resolve the situation:  The following packages have mismatched dependencies:  Vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 3.0.0 ~~ git20160525 + r64784 + 62 ~ ubuntu16.10.1) but 2
<arianecmlima> Did not work again
<studio-user591> I instaled Cmaptools program in Studio but I can NOT open as a PROGRAM. It opens as a TEXT :-/ How can I change this way to open? Thanks
<studio-user591> Some body can HELP me with this problem? HOW change the way to open Cmaptools Program: because is opened with MousePad :-(
<strk> I've put the 16.04.1 live on an USB key. The key works on a minipc but fails to boot on an HP Compaq nx8220 from 2013 - what could it be ?
<strk> the BIOS says: no system disk error
<strk> something like that
<strk> there's an "Intel Execution Disable" feature in BIOS which is "enabled", will try disabling it
<strk> then the Boot order allows USB Floppy, SUperDisk, CD-ROM, Hard Disk
<strk> is "Hard Disk" the right choice for an usb dongle ?
<OvenWerks> strk: I had trouble with that. It may depend on how you make the usb stick
<OvenWerks> strk: I made mine by using dd to copy the iso on as the first partition and it fails on one of my boxes.
<OvenWerks> it seems to me I tried both copying to sd* and sd*1 and neither worked for me. The iso makes the USB stick look like a CD/DVD or floppy, but my machine expected a hard drive setup on the stick
<OvenWerks> I never did figure it out, I ended up printing a DVD which worked just fine. For reference the machine was an older P4 based box.
<ChristopherG> Good morning ladies and gents!
<ChristopherG> wondering if I could trouble someone for some help on setting up my system, i have all the info (hopefully) that you'll need
<leftist> mornig
<leftist> anyone using touchscreen with ubuntu-studio?
<ChristopherG> No sadly
<ChristopherG> I just installed ubuntu studio and i'm looking for help as well
<leftist> actually i'm not sure on my opinion about touchscreen to begin with
<leftist> it works
<leftist> works great
<leftist> whats up christopherg
<ChristopherG> silly as it sounds i've never used a touchscreen computer, i used a macintosh for about 8 years
<leftist> i run osx on a dell :D
<ChristopherG> well, i installed ubuntu studio 64bit on my dell inspiron 3558
<ChristopherG> i'm running it right now from an external HD
<ChristopherG> wireless works, video works.
<ChristopherG> i'm just trying to make sure i get all the drivers set up for things like sound
<leftist> sound works right?
<ChristopherG> naw
<leftist> why not just use the default drivers that come with the os?
<leftist> let me look something up
<ChristopherG> it's your basic dell inspiron 15 with intel HD 5000 graphics, 2GHz intel core i3, 16GB DDR3L ram
<ChristopherG> duel core*
<leftist> ok
<leftist> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2279687
<ChristopherG> thanks ;D
<leftist> see if that corrects the issue
<ChristopherG> i'm ubuntu a trial period as i've been running windows 10 with cubase 9
<ChristopherG> i'll check it out!
<leftist> ahh ok
<leftist> yeah i dual boot this
<leftist> 10 on the other end
<leftist> dont use it on this one though cause i cant get edge to launch
<ChristopherG> also, i'm not sure if i'm doing something but my cursor randomly leaves this window when i'm typing xD
<ChristopherG> Ah
<leftist> do you have a dell power supply
<leftist> i have that problem with a after market ac adapter and battery
<leftist> the audio should be a simple solve btw
<ChristopherG> i do yeah
<ChristopherG> it's the one that came with the laptop
<leftist> ok
<leftist> i recall that in the past dont remember the solve. you might ask in #ubuntu or #debian
<leftist> i cant remember now
<leftist> its a simple solve i just cant remember
<leftist> my other touchscreen is a dell f200ca. i had to run it with windows 10 with a fresh install to remove all the bloat that comes with windows and it works pretty ok. i prefer linux though.
<ChristopherG> one thing i have always liked about dell is they don't seem to have a lot of bloatware xD
<leftist> well with 10 you sure get blasted :D
<leftist> laugh
<leftist> i had to add 8 gig to be able to do diddly
<ChristopherG> yeah my laptop came with 4GB
<ChristopherG> cubase barely ran obviously so i splurged and put in 16GB
<ChristopherG> FYI my sound is working :D now i just need to get this keyboard to stop spazzing
<ChristopherG> it does everything from selecting random text to switching tabs when i'm typing xD
<leftist> umm
<leftist> i know there is a resolve for that
<leftist> glad the sound works
<ChristopherG> good man/woman i should mail you cookies :D
<leftist> did you have the same results with windows?
<leftist> ha
<ChristopherG> nope windows 10 feels like the best version of windows ever xD that's coming from a former macintosh user
<leftist> ha
<ChristopherG> TBH i have moments where i miss that hunk of aluminum =c
<leftist> why dont you run osx in vm on that box?
<ChristopherG> i tried =/
<leftist> dells work great
<ChristopherG> it would spin the beachball of death instead of laoding the installer
<leftist> umm
<ChristopherG> but i wanted to look into installing OS X on the actual computer
<leftist> i even have sound and wireless and camera :D
<ChristopherG> VMing doesn't work great for audio
<leftist> i did that as well
<leftist> it works there is a patch on sourceforge
<ChristopherG> at least, in past exp. maybe it's better now
<ChristopherG> i'd like one of those new imacs or mac pros. but i'm broke as hell
<leftist> yeah they are hot
<ChristopherG> i'm not anti microsoft or anything, i have an XB1 i just... kinda miss MacOS
<ChristopherG> haha
<leftist> osx is excellent
<leftist> i love amigaos :D
<ChristopherG> what version of OS X do you have? i was running el capitain on my MBP
<ChristopherG> but i still have the DVD of snowy lep
<leftist> i think snowy lep
<leftist> i havent used it in quite some time now. i let the baby play with that laptop
<ChristopherG> so how easy is it to install OS X on a dell laptop?
<leftist> i used this guys installer
<leftist> i'll have to look it up
<ChristopherG> i have a 1tb HD so i could give a small amount  to OS X to try it out
<leftist> you can check out hackintosh i forgot all the different variations now. there were maybe 10 different groups doing different stuff
<leftist> http://www.hackintosh.com/
<ChristopherG> i remember when hackintoshing became a thing
<leftist> yeah
<ChristopherG> i always avoided it because of reliability but let's just say i'm too broke to worry about =P
<leftist> :D
<leftist>  you might check dell for a fix for the keyboard issue as well. they sell their machines iwth linux on it and have drivers for different components on their hardware
<leftist> cya later
<leftist> peace
<ChristopherG> thanks have a good day
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-29
<sloththegod> hey
<sloththegod> in need of assistane
<sloththegod> dua boot of windows and shit
<genoobie> I'd like to make this work
<genoobie> but this OS is very...very...slow
<cfhowlett> increase your ram
<strk> OvenWerks: so maybe I could try asking for "USB CDROM" boot, will try later
<strk> anywy, I printed a DVD too, to then find out the system wanted a 32bit (and I burned a 64bit of course :/)
<strk> just starting with studio
<studio-user857> how to use the themes on ubuntustudio 16.04
<spynet> olá
<spynet> tem alguém aqui que possa me auxiliar?
<spynet> have anybody here with help-me?
<spynet> tienes alguén aqui ahora para ajudarme?
<spynet> ?????????
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-30
<Saunti-studio-us> My jack server will not start when I open qjackctl ?......
<Saunti-studio-us> Close or Relaunch ?
<studio-user720> french ?
<studio-user724> help
<studio-user724> exit
#ubuntustudio 2016-12-31
<JJ> I have following scenario with studio: 1. Firefox and youtube works 2. Start LMMS (uses Jack) 3. Close LMMS 4. Try youtube and it does not work anymore. Is it supposed to work like this??
<studio-user> join
<studio-user> cbwolfubuntu where are you?
#ubuntustudio 2017-01-01
<PISODEV> hallo
<studio-user715> test
<thomedy> is there a room for ubuntu based video editing
<thomedy> or maybe i can ask here
<thomedy> im trying to do an over lay of at first one person, then 2, then N
<thomedy> with a static background
<thomedy> so that im slowly growing a crowd
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-26
<SRGancuas> Compañeros saben de algun programa que sea tipo anti virus que me repare errores porejemplo de sonfuguracion de sonido.....
<JackWinter> SRGancuas: no, no creo k haya algo asi por linux
<JackWinter> puedes intentar de renombrar el fichero de configuracion, y se no funciona tienes un backup
<JackWinter> borra lo, puede ser k funciona...  o reinstallar los paquetes de sonido, etc
<SRGancuas> ok boi a probar gracias
<JackWinter> es muy dificil ayudar con eso, y you no hable tanto espanol :)
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-27
<velho> hello folks. anybody here?
<velho> ?
<velho> lotuspsychje, everyone's asleep here :)
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-28
<studio-user209> nice
<studio-user209> acceptted
<studio-user209> my studio has no sound today
<studio-user209> yesterday was ok
<studio-user209> can anybody help?
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-29
<nirj34> hello, is anyone familiar with kstudio by chance?
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-30
<studio-user379> Hi there, I'm trying to install Studio on an old notebook but I get a blank (black) screen with blinking cursor whenever I try to launch the "try before you install" or "install". Any idea how to fix this?
<studio-user379> The hard drive is brand new as is the RAM (2Go)
<sonno> hi everyone
<sonno> i'm a totally noob :D i think i have a problem with ardour
#ubuntustudio 2017-12-31
<mystichoca> slm
<mystichoca> hi
<mystichoca> ı installed wine-stable but can't see it in the open with menu
<mystichoca> can you he help me for that pls
<bsolomon> Hi...how do I replace my ubuntu installation with unbuntu studio
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-25
<OmegAudio> Anyone have drivers for M-Audio USB Midi 2x2?
<OmegAudio> Im using the M-Audio Midisport 2x2 and I need the driver so the computer will see it.
<OvenWerks> That sounds wrong. If the  M-Audio Midisport 2x2 will work with the mac it should just work with linux with the standard USB 2 drivers
<OvenWerks> What makes you think the computer doesn't "see" the audio device?
<OmegAudio> it is not powering and MIDI signal is notpassing through.
<OmegAudio> I didjust find er is a firmware for Midisport to load.
<OmegAudio> I loadd the firmware using  sudo apt-get install midisport-firmware
<OvenWerks> How does this device deal with running on a mac?
<OmegAudio> Not sure.  The M-Audio site lists there is a driver for linux and MAC but nothin to download.
<OmegAudio> I need to try a reboot so he new firmware oads.
<OvenWerks> Apple has designed the mac to never load device drivers. They have rather told device manufactures that their device must meet USB2.0 specs to be used on the mac
<OmegAudio> Thanks for he discussion on MACs.  Really helpful on a Ubuntu Studio topic.
<OvenWerks> the reason it is important is because if a device works on a mac, then it should just work on linux/ubuntu as well
<OvenWerks> linux uses the same method of dealing with audio devices as the mac does. (at a driver level)
<OmegAudio> Need help getting default Audio devise set in Ubuntu Studio 18.10
<OmegAudio> I have spent all day getting the MIDI to work with Rosegarden and it is working right now.
<OmegAudio> Audio interface is USB Focusrite
<OmegAudio> When I use command;  pactl list short sources I get that all audio sources are Suspended
<OmegAudio> 0	alsa_output.pci-0000_00_14.2.analog-stereo.monitor	module-alsa-card.c	s16le 2ch 44100Hz	SUSPENDED 1	alsa_input.pci-0000_00_14.2.analog-stereo	module-alsa-card.c	s16le 2ch 44100Hz	SUSPENDED
<OmegAudio> I have older computer with Ubuntu Studio 18.4 and it was truly plug and play.
<OmegAudio> Any direction is welcome.
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-26
<studio-user689> tes
<studio-user689> anyone here?
<TurBoss> yo!
<TurBoss> late.... xD
<skinux> Having a problem with menu https://imgur.com/a/LBpPVTk
<rx_> Is anyone experiencing choppy cursor/lagging when using a mouse in 16.04 LTS?
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-27
<nunrgguy> hi - is there anyone that could help with a new install with Jack server issues - tries all the obvious things and it just won't play ball? thx
<ISaidALN> SaidKLE
<rx_> I am using Ubuntu Studio 16.04 and the cursor (when moved with mouse) periodically lags after periods of inactivity.  Any suggestions?
<craigbass76> Anyone had any luck or complaints with the Mackie Onyx Artist interface?
<craigbass76> I saw someone on amazon complaining about it running poorly after Windows updates, but we don't use Windows here. :)
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-29
<cfhowlett> msg nickserv identify 53cr3t5quirr31
<windowsrefund> noted
<JackFrost> cfhowlett: In case you haven't already, might be good to reset your password.
<JackFrost> Also, SASL can prevent such mistakes.
<cfhowlett> :)  happily that pwd was incorrect anyway, but good looking out JackFrost
<cfhowlett> ... SASL?  eh?
<sakrecoer> Just discovered this gem: https://natrongithub.github.io/
<sakrecoer> eylul-: ^
<x7i7l> Hello. I am a new Ubuntu Studio, currently trying to learn about Linux in more detail so doing this course: https://content.netdevgroup.com/labs/linux-essentials/5/
<x7i7l> It seems like the info command on my installation of ubuntu studio 18.10 is a bit messed up
<x7i7l> say i look at the info page for sudo and type
<x7i7l> info sudo
<x7i7l> and then i want to learn how to navigate around info so I press "h"
<x7i7l> I get this error message: "Cannot find node '(info)Help'"
<x7i7l> and there are quite a lot of Cannot find node error messagefs
<x7i7l> for example, if in the terminal I type: info info
<x7i7l> I get "info: No menu item 'info-stnd' in node '(dir)Top'"
<x7i7l> I wonder if my installation is unique
<x7i7l> or if the error exists in Ubuntu Studio 18.10
<BierHops> This is great! I've been a Mint user for a few years but I've only just discovered a distro with Blender in mind! Fantastic!
<l33mo> hi
#ubuntustudio 2018-12-30
<windowsrefund> hellos
 * windowsrefund notices that fluidsynth 2.0.2 is out
<windowsrefund> but we're still on 1.11
<windowsrefund> 1.1.11 rather
 * windowsrefund uses the source
<FrankBluegrass> JOIN
<FrankBluegrass> Hi ALl
<FrankBluegrass> all
<havealook> so hi out there , have the question is there any help in the net for ubuntustudio in german language?
<havealook> exit
<studio-user830> hi
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-23
<sergxb> hello
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-25
<corshmock> Happy Christmas everyone!
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-28
<commander32> Is there a compatibility check?
<commander32> For the realtime kernel
<tomreyn> yes, but you missed it.
<tomreyn> :-P
<tomreyn> commander32: what do you mean by compatibility check, what would it check, or what makes you think there can be one?
<OvenWerks> there is no ubuntu real time kernel an yway.
<OvenWerks> Ubuntu has the generic kernel and the lowlatency kernel, both of which support the same things. That is, whatever works in the generic kernel (grafics cards etc) should also work in the lowlatency kernel.
<commander32> Mostly soundcard
<OvenWerks> which sound card? Alsa is Alsa, the kernel will make no difference in that
<commander32> tomreyn: drivers fully function for raw writing sound io
<OvenWerks> If it is a USB 2.0 (or 1.1) they should just work. All the old PCI cards seem to work too
<commander32> And realtime audio monitoring
<commander32> Can we get on par with winXp yet direct x 6
<OvenWerks> commander32: the line "drivers fully function for raw writing sound io" does not make sense, rt audio monitoring can mean a number of things but I would assume low latency is what you are interested in.
<OvenWerks> on par? I always thought win... anyway was slower than mac or linux.
<OvenWerks> (longer latency)
<OvenWerks> That seems to be the attitude of the audio interface manufactures
<commander32> It has realtime kernal io, linux is latent
<OvenWerks> Everything is latent. The question is how much.
<OvenWerks> I have run sound at .7mslatency in linux with no difficulty
<OvenWerks> Anyway, I need to pick up my wife from work. Then bed. Talk later
<commander32> With Ubuntu sound didnt seem to monitor (loopbck) any
<commander32> My guess why: it is the loopback monitor And the audio is rigged
<commander32> Raw data goes straight to spyware
<commander32> Lucid studio worked
<commander32> After lucid everytying went trash
<commander32> Xen
<commander32> It all went to xen or something
<commander32> Xen with fakeroot
<commander32> Maybe a spyware backend and most usefulnes broke
<frank> Hallo, I have trouble starting ubuntu-studio controls. Can somebody help?
<studiobot> Karel M. was removed by: Karel M.
<studiobot> dEE001 was removed by: dEE001
#ubuntustudio 2019-12-29
<trunks5150> how does one install linx with raid
<fredoom> Hello there !
<studiobot> danielmkarlsson was added by: danielmkarlsson
<Kiui> hi
<Kiui> I'm having some issues with getting ubuntu loading to desktop
<Kiui> can anyone help?
<OvenWerks> I can try. I am not sure what you mean by "getting ubuntu loading to desktop"
<Kiui> so basically I have installed from a Live USB that works fine, and after restarting it worked, then updated, now loading to just either a black screen, OR, a terminal, upon logging in and typing startx, nothing happens, and reinstalling gnome did not with either
<OvenWerks> gnome? which ISO did you install?
<Kiui> Ubuntu Studio 18.04
<OvenWerks> So why would install gnome on top of that?
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio does not have gnome
<Kiui> idk, it's what my friend recommended
<Kiui> but it didn't work so.
<Kiui> if it helps it's been 10 years since I've used Linux, my last distro was called #!
<OvenWerks> If you want gnome as a desktop it is bestter to install ubuntu (vanilla) and install the Studio sw over top of that
<Kiui> Well, the whole issue was, the live USB worked (still does), but after installing to my HDD, would no longer let me have a GUI
<OvenWerks> ubuntustudio comes with xfce as a desktop, which is pretty close to the way gnome used to be with gnome 2
<OerHeks> black screen, maybe nomodeset is your solution
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OvenWerks> That is odd. I would not expect that to be a desktop gui problem so much as graphics drivers
<OerHeks> and if it is pretty new hardware, other options might be needed..
<Kiui> It also won't recognize my nVidia drivers as well
<Kiui> 1660 Gtx
<Kiui> something about nouveau
<OvenWerks> Still, it should have installed thing much the same as the iso live session
<Kiui> should I just reinstall it?
